# New Site - Info - Thoughts - Suggestions?



## David Bott

Well, the move went well, we missed our back on-line time by not that much so that is good. 

All in all, this is a thread were you can give us your thoughts - Kindly please, and make suggestions. We will also update this post with things we know about and will be working on so hopefully you will not need to report something.

*Things to know....*

*E-Mail - Not Receiving -* The new software sends out mail as HTML and based on the content, it could be blocked in your Spam Filter. *Please add dbstalk.com to your whitelist.* I would whitelist the domain and not just ... dbstalk_support @ dbstalk.com ... as that address could change.

*FAQ Area If Needed -* http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=help (HELP at the bottom of any page.)

*Your User Settings -* You will find your user setting by clicking on your name in the upper left under the logo. You will find a number of items their including a link that will just show threads you are following.

*Jump to First Unread Post -* You can just to the first unread post in a thread by clicking on the DOT next to the thread title.

*Jump to Last Post -* You can jump to the last post in a thread by clicking on the Date Time Stamp on the right side column of the post title.

*Private Messages (PM's) - *It seems that the old Vb site keeps all the PM's even if you deleted them. It did not actually delete them, but hid them. We were not aware of this. As such...at this time, ALL YOUR PM's from long ago are back. Please feel free to delete them as you would like. At this time their are no limits on PM's because of this, but at some point, we will put the storage limits back into place. So please be aware of this.

*Mobile App* - Added back support for our dedicated app and found you can not get into threads without special settings. -

1. When Opening a Thread, Always: Jump to First Page
2. On Forum and Search Summary Pages, Show: First Post in Thread
3. Posts Per Page: 20

*...A bug report has been sent to the developer on this. But at least it is a work around. Special thanks to mem*ber Blurayfan.

*Things we will be working on...*


Using Tables in posts. - *BBCode now added, but in Beta as it really is not supported.*
Quoted text in Mobile skin not formatted right - *FIXED*
For Quick Nav at bottom of forums and threads. - *NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!*)
Add Joined date under post data. - *NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!*)
Quote post in a PM...We need to find a plugin that does not. - *NOW ADDED for Club Members*
Separating the Pinned Posts a little more from the normal posts. - *NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!*)
Changing the default avatar when someone does not use one. - *DONE*
Adding a timer for the EDITED BY so it you can edit a post with X mins before it shows as edited. - *Edit option added for Club members.*
Adding an option to set the number of posts to view in a thread. - *Would require custom programming.*
Mark the Topic Starter inside a thread. - *NOW ADDED!*
Add on-line/Off-line status to show by user name - *NOW ADDED!*
We will be TRYING to do the above. Not sure how fast or if even we can without much issue. We want to be careful for everything we add to the site that is not part of the default system can make for issues when we need to update the software.

Thanks again to all that helped test and we hope you enjoy the new DBSTalk.

Special Regards,

Your DBSTalk Team


----------



## Sixto

congrats on the succesful switch!


----------



## spartanstew

I've minimized the DISH forums from the main forum page, but when I select View New Content, threads from the DISH forums still show up (at least one).


----------



## MysteryMan

Not bad, but like I just said in the Chat Room it's going to take time to get used to.


----------



## longrider

Looking good, one thing I would like to see is the forum jump box. There about 6 forums I actively follow and they are in 3 diffrent major sections. The jump is far easier than going back to the main list, scrolling, and selecting.


----------



## Steve

Looks like you did a great job transitioning, guys. Congratulations!


----------



## Steve

Couple of housekeeping things I noticed.

Can't upload a new avatar yet.

Also, and this may be by design, there's no grace period to edit a message, like we had with the old software.


----------



## bikerapn

Congrats - looks great ....


----------



## David Bott

Steve said:


> Couple of housekeeping things I noticed.
> 
> Can't upload a new avatar yet.
> 
> Also, and this may be by design, there's no grace period to edit a message, like we had with the old software.


Can you please advise? Do you get an error or something?

Thanks


----------



## bluemoon737

Just testing a post to make sure Win7 with IE10 works. New forum looks good, will hold judgment until after a few days.


----------



## spartanstew

spartanstew said:


> I've minimized the DISH forums from the main forum page, but when I select View New Content, threads from the DISH forums still show up (at least one).


Figured it out with the filter by forum area, but it seems odd that you can't select a whole group of forums (i.e. Directv Products and Services), but must choose them all individually.

The sooner we can get rid of the silhoutte avatar (or anything else in its place) the better -- if people don't want an avatar, let that be their choice


----------



## Steve

Nice that we're notified when there are new posts to a thread we're reading, without having to refresh it.


----------



## Sixto

Title at the top should have the "ALK" in DBSTalk in lower case.


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> Can you please advise? Do you get an error or something?
> 
> Thanks


If I click upload from a URL, I get "member_profile_disabled".

There's also no "choose file" link to upload a new GIF, like there was on IPTV Connection.


----------



## spartanstew

Steve said:


> If I click upload from a URL, I get "member_profile_disabled".
> 
> There's also no "choose file" link to upload a new GIF, like there was on IPTV Connection.


Same here, is there supposed to be a spot to upload avatar files.


----------



## David Bott

Steve said:


> If I click upload from a URL, I get "member_profile_disabled".
> 
> There's also no "choose file" link to upload a new GIF, like there was on IPTV Connection.


Thanks....Fixed!!!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Steve said:


> Couple of housekeeping things I noticed.
> 
> Can't upload a new avatar yet.
> 
> Also, and this may be by design, there's no grace period to edit a message, like we had with the old software.


Steve,

Did you get an error when trying to upload the avatar?


----------



## bluemoon737

New site doesn't work with the Android App.


----------



## tonyd79

Looks nice so far. How do you jump to new posts on iPhone?


----------



## longrider

I just noticed that there are 'messenger' and 'notification' links to the left of the profile link but no text is diplayed labling them


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> Thanks....Fixed!!!!


It is. Thanks!


----------



## spartanstew

Twice so far, I've clicked on New Content and it's said "There is no new content". I clicked on it again, and a dozen threads show up.


----------



## Steve

Mike Bertelson said:


> Steve,
> 
> Did you get an error when trying to upload the avatar?


I did. All is good now, tho!


----------



## Mike Bertelson

spartanstew said:


> Figured it out with the filter by forum area, but it seems odd that you can't select a whole group of forums (i.e. Directv Products and Services), but must choose them all individually.
> 
> The sooner we can get rid of the silhoutte avatar (or anything else in its place) the better -- if people don't want an avatar, let that be their choice


You can also collapse any given group of forums by clicking the plus/minus on the forum header.


----------



## NR4P

When replying to this thread, it started automatically as right justified. Had to pick left justification.

In the new content area, not seeing a way to segregate major areas, like new in Dish vs. Directv or others.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Great job guys!


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> The sooner we can get rid of the silhoutte avatar (or anything else in its place) the better -- if people don't want an avatar, let that be their choice


It is more or less a digital person...I really do not think we need to make it blank. IMHO


----------



## Diana C

Congratulations on the (apparently to us anyway) smooth transition. 

I know from experience how nerve wracking this sort of a transition can be. Good job, and good luck!


----------



## Sixto

spartanstew said:


> Twice so far, I've clicked on New Content and it's said "There is no new content". I clicked on it again, and a dozen threads show up.


Yeah, me too. I have a bookmark for subscribed, and a separate bookmark for new posts, but it doesn't seem like you can do both since it always goes to the same new content screen.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Same here, is there supposed to be a spot to upload avatar files.


Fixed.


----------



## spartanstew

Mike Bertelson said:


> You can also collapse any given group of forums by clicking the plus/minus on the forum header.


Yes, but that doesn't filter View New Content. Also, the pluses and minuses aren't showing up for me. I knew they were supposed to be there and clicking on them works, the the image is not actually there.

What's the Client area for?


----------



## Blurayfan

longrider said:


> I just noticed that there are 'messenger' and 'notification' links to the left of the profile link but no text is diplayed labling them


Also to the left of :"Forums" there is an "Open Quick Navigation" with no labeling.


----------



## David Bott

bluemoon737 said:


> New site doesn't work with the Android App.


As was mentioned in the announcement, the app will no longer be used as it is not supported by the platform (It has gone Vb only.) You can use your any mobile browser and the site will use the mobile version of the skin which is quite nice.

Please feel free to remove the app.

Thanks


----------



## Blurayfan

spartanstew said:


> What's the Client area for?


Purchases, for example it shows invoices of DBSTalk Club.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Is there a way to change how many post on a page?


----------



## spartanstew

Blurayfan said:


> Purchases, for example it shows invoices of DBSTalk Club.


What other purchases would there be? Seems odd to have a whole section for that.

When switching to the IP Board Theme, I get a Server Error just about everytime I try to do something (load a new page)


----------



## David Bott

longrider said:


> I just noticed that there are 'messenger' and 'notification' links to the left of the profile link but no text is diplayed labling them


They will light up when you have a notice in their to see.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Twice so far, I've clicked on New Content and it's said "There is no new content". I clicked on it again, and a dozen threads show up.


Yep, that needed to index into the system and it also is based on your last vist and activate on the site. So it will change based on what is happening.

Thanks


----------



## MysteryMan

*I noticed my friends list is empty. I take it in time they will appear?*


----------



## Sixto

I'm trying to figure out how to have one bookmark for just threads that I follow, and another bookmark for just all new posts in any thread. When I set them up it keeps taking me to the same new content screen, and when I change it, it then changes it for the other.

I usually use these two bookmarks all day long ... I client on subscribed and browse around, and then click on all new and browse around, and want them to be totally separate and available via a bookmark, and not have to click around on the new content screen.

I also want it to exclude the Dish forums.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> Yep, that needed to index into the system and it also is based on your last vist and activate on the site. So it will change based on what is happening.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, but I don't think there was new content in 12 different threads in the 1 second it took for me to hit New Content again.


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> Yeah, me too. I have a bookmark for subscribed, and a separate bookmark for new posts, but it doesn't seem like you can do both since it always goes to the same new content screen.


Seeing the bookmark were made for the old software function, you would not want to use those as they would not be correct.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> They will light up when you have a notice in their to see.


David shouldn't the label identifying the link be shown, just not have a number displaying when no new. That's previously how it worked.


----------



## TBoneit

spartanstew said:


> Twice so far, I've clicked on New Content and it's said "There is no new content". I clicked on it again, and a dozen threads show up.


FWIW I've seen that too.

Is there a BUG report section?

TBoneit


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Seeing the bookmark were made for the old software function, you would not want to use those as they would not be correct.


Yes, I agree, just trying to setup new bookmarks to do exactly the same thing.

One bookmark to show all threads that I subscribe to.

One bookmark to show all threads.


----------



## David Bott

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Is there a way to change how many post on a page?


Not at this time...Will add to the list of things we will try to add. Thank you.


----------



## yosoyellobo

I had to go thru the forgot password routine to get in. Was that by design?. Trying to prove that I am human to the computer is getting harder ever day for me.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

MysteryMan said:


> *I noticed my friends list is empty. I take it in time they will appear?*


I don't think friends made the transfer, I don't have any either.


----------



## MysteryMan

That's not good. Are we going to have to start over with Friends & Contacts?


> I don't think friends made the transfer, I don't have any either.


----------



## Blurayfan

Blurayfan said:


> Also to the left of :"Forums" there is an "Open Quick Navigation" with no labeling.


Here is what clicking that blank space goes to.
http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=global&section=navigation&inapp=core


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> What other purchases would there be? Seems odd to have a whole section for that.
> 
> When switching to the IP Board Theme, I get a Server Error just about everytime I try to do something (load a new page)


It is for items we can do more with down the road. It also handles the contact us support requested and what have you. If you used that for example...they would show up their.

In regards to the IP Board theme...Interesting...not sure. I have turned it off for now as I am not sure why it would not work. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## spartanstew

The IP Board theme no longer appears as an option (although mobile ) does. IMO, it's a much better look than Executive, although it does result in a constant server error.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Filter by Forum does not seem to work except for the top option...


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to have one bookmark for just threads that I follow, and another bookmark for just all new posts in any thread. When I set them up it keeps taking me to the same new content screen, and when I change it, it then changes it for the other.
> 
> I usually use these two bookmarks all day long ... I client on subscribed and browse around, and then click on all new and browse around, and want them to be totally separate and available via a bookmark, and not have to click around on the new content screen.
> 
> I also want it to exclude the Dish forums.


Sorry, not sure on this at all. Which I could help but really not sure at this point as it is all new.


----------



## Sixto

we need the IP Board theme, that's the good theme, that's what I just switched too.


----------



## longrider

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Filter by Forum does not seem to work except for the top option...


What I found is you cant click on a group, yopu have to click on individual forums


----------



## hdtvfan0001

longrider said:


> What I found is you cant click on a group, yopu have to click on individual forums


Yeah....that's a problem...it severely limits things...


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> David shouldn't the label identifying the link be shown, just not have a number displaying when no new. That's previously how it worked.


Hi...Not sure....but this is not the old software so things will work differently.


----------



## lparsons21

Overall, I like the new look. Congrats on getting it up and running as quick as you did.

One thing I haven't figured out is how to mark all posts read. My routine coming to this forum is to check for new posts, go through them with some replies if wanted, and then mark all posts read so I can do it again.


----------



## David Bott

yosoyellobo said:


> I had to go thru the forgot password routine to get in. Was that by design?. Trying to prove that I am human to the computer is getting harder ever day for me.


Nope, my password as well as most just worked...But it could have maybe been special characters or something in your password or something? Or just used the wrong one? All in all, thanks for letting us know that reset worked.


----------



## Sixto

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah....that's a problem...it severely limits things...





David Bott said:


> Hi...Not sure....but this is not the old software so things will work differently.


Yeah, I was wondering about that. What if you click on all the individual forums under a major topic and then a new forum gets added. I want all DirecTV forums and if new ones get added I wouldn't know. I did the setup once and that's it.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

lparsons21 said:


> Overall, I like the new look. Congrats on getting it up and running as quick as you did.
> 
> One thing I haven't figured out is how to mark all posts read. My routine coming to this forum is to check for new posts, go through them with some replies if wanted, and then mark all posts read so I can do it again.


Go to the very bottom of this page and click mark community read.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> Hi...Not sure....but this is not the old software so things will work differently.


The reason I'm wondering is because clicking the unlabeled area does bring you to the messanger.


----------



## Chris Blount

lparsons21 said:


> Overall, I like the new look. Congrats on getting it up and running as quick as you did.
> 
> One thing I haven't figured out is how to mark all posts read. My routine coming to this forum is to check for new posts, go through them with some replies if wanted, and then mark all posts read so I can do it again.


The link to mark community read is on the bottom of the forum.


----------



## Sixto

Scott Kocourek said:


> Go to the very bottom of this page and click mark community read.





Chris Blount said:


> The link to mark community read is on the bottom of the forum.


Thanks guys, didn't see that. I was going into each forum.


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> Here is what clicking that blank space goes to.
> http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=global&section=navigation&inapp=core


Actually it should open a window you can use for navigation around the site.


----------



## David Ortiz

The icons on the navigation bar are all missing. Messaging, Notifications, and Forum Jump all work if you know where they are, but the icons are not there.

The magnifying glass in the search button is also missing. Perhaps the icons are the same color as the background?


----------



## thelucky1

I don't like it. iPhone app was much easier to navigate. Oh well I will learn to like this.


----------



## David Bott

MysteryMan said:


> That's not good. Are we going to have to start over with Friends & Contacts?


Maybe. But I know they did import. I sent a note to the guy who made the migration imports to see if he might be able to help. But it did say it imported. So we will see.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Yes, but I don't think there was new content in 12 different threads in the 1 second it took for me to hit New Content again.


Lets give this one a few days and see what happens. With all the caching going on etc, we need to let things settle maybe. If need be, I will need to contact the developers to get some info on what it should be doing.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> Actually it should open a window you can use for navigation around the site.


It does, I was just providing the link my browser said it was being redirected to after clicking the space. This was another unlabeled location on the menubar.


----------



## yosoyellobo

David Bott said:


> Nope, my password as well as most just worked...But it could have maybe been special characters or something in your password or something? Or just used the wrong one? All in all, thanks for letting us know that reset worked.


It was about time I had it change anyway. By the way how do I add a smiley.


----------



## bnwrx

I liked having the "Forum Jump" choice/menu on each page......
Can it be implemented with new look?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

So how are PM notifications (if we get one) showing up?


----------



## David Bott

David Ortiz said:


> The icons on the navigation bar are all missing. Messaging, Notifications, and Forum Jump all work if you know where they are, but the icons are not there.
> 
> The magnifying glass in the search button is also missing. Perhaps the icons are the same color as the background?


Browser issue? Security software issue? I have tried it in Chrome, FireFox, and Safafi and see it all without an issue. I am thinking it is on your end. Try clearing your cache maybe? Just thoughts.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> Browser issue? Security software issue? I have tried it in Chrome, FireFox, and Safafi and see it all without an issue. I am thinking it is on your end. Try clearing your cache maybe? Just thoughts.


They don't show up for me either on Chrome or Explorer


----------



## Scott Kocourek

David Bott said:


> Browser issue? Security software issue? I have tried it in Chrome, FireFox, and Safafi and see it all without an issue. I am thinking it is on your end. Try clearing your cache maybe? Just thoughts.


I had them all yesterday and not today. I'll close everything and clear history and try again.


----------



## David Ortiz

David Bott said:


> Browser issue? Security software issue? I have tried it in Chrome, FireFox, and Safafi and see it all without an issue. I am thinking it is on your end. Try clearing your cache maybe? Just thoughts.


It may be. I'm using safari on my iPhone. I'll try chrome.


----------



## thelucky1

How do I get just topics I follow?


----------



## spartanstew

spartanstew said:


> They don't show up for me either on Chrome or Explorer


And it's the first time I've used Explorer for this site.


----------



## Sixto

thelucky1 said:


> How do I get just topics I follow?


There's an option on the bottom left on the new content screen.


----------



## makaiguy

As an Admin on another board (vB), I have some appreciation for the chore you set for yourself. On first blush it looks like things have gone pretty well. Congrats.

Now I just have to learn to use the new software, as I've never even seen IP Board before.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

David Bott said:


> Browser issue? Security software issue? I have tried it in Chrome, FireFox, and Safafi and see it all without an issue. I am thinking it is on your end. Try clearing your cache maybe? Just thoughts.


Yeah...found notifications in the upper left corner of the main banner...


----------



## lparsons21

Scott Kocourek said:


> Go to the very bottom of this page and click mark community read.





Scott Kocourek said:


> Go to the very bottom of this page and click mark community read.


----------



## MysteryMan

> Maybe. But I know they did import. I sent a note to the guy who made the migration imports to see if he might be able to help. But it did say it imported. So we will see.


Yup, time will tell.


----------



## lparsons21

Well, the quoting confused me!

Thanks for the answer on marking read. I completely missed that.


----------



## Steve615

Most all sites have links posted for their facebook and Twitter pages nowadays.

I have not noticed any links for these feeds on here yet.

Will links be provided on here in the future? 

On another note, in regards to DBSTalk club members. I have noticed several ads while browsing the new site. In the past, DBSTalk club members were not subjected to the ads. Will this be the norm with the new site, or is it still a "work in progress" ?


----------



## Sixto

Interesting. It shows who follows each thread.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Here is what I'm seeing:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Here is what I'm seeing:


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Now the missing icons just showed up.


----------



## David Bott

David Ortiz said:


> The icons on the navigation bar are all missing. Messaging, Notifications, and Forum Jump all work if you know where they are, but the icons are not there.
> 
> The magnifying glass in the search button is also missing. Perhaps the icons are the same color as the background?


SORRY....I got it! All set! It was on our end as I was looking at cached images.


----------



## houskamp

the "like this" button should be on same row with report/multiquote/quote.. not above the signature area.. would save a line too..


----------



## Blurayfan

Scott Kocourek said:


> Now the missing icons just showed up.


All working here now too.


----------



## David Bott

Steve615 said:


> Most all sites have links posted for their facebook and Twitter pages nowadays.
> 
> I have not noticed any links for these feeds on here yet.
> 
> Will links be provided on here in the future?
> 
> On another note, in regards to DBSTalk club members. I have noticed several ads while browsing the new site. In the past, DBSTalk club members were not subjected to the ads. Will this be the norm with the new site, or is it still a "work in progress" ?


We will look to do other social media.

The ads at the top and bottom where alway visible from what I recall, even says so in the club membership sign up. But I have turned off all ads for club members now. Thanks


----------



## longrider

Icons showed up for me too. Also I now see the navigation link which talkes the place of forum jump. Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## longrider

Just noticed one thing, I fixed a typo in my previous post within 60 seconds of posting and it still shows as edited. I like the old method where you could quickly fix mistakes and not get flagged as edited.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> We will look to do other social media.
> 
> The ads at the top and bottom where alway visible from what I recall, even says so in the club membership sign up.


There was a profile option to remove the 720 x90 banner ad before the software migration. I'm not sure if was just top or both


----------



## David Bott

thelucky1 said:


> How do I get just topics I follow?


Click on your name at the top left, click on CONTENT I FOLLOW.  Not that bad.

After you click on it you can bookmark it if you want for fast access.


----------



## lparsons21

So far, every time I leave and come back to the site, when I click 'new content' it always returns nothing until I click it a second time. Very consistent.


----------



## MysteryMan

How does one edit the info in their profile below Community Stats?


----------



## Rich

David Bott said:


> Well, the move went well, we missed our back on-line time by not that much so that is good.
> 
> All in all, this is a thread were you can give us your thoughts - Kindly please, and make suggestions. We will also update this post with things we know about and will be working on so hopefully you will not need to report something.
> 
> *Things to know....*
> 
> *Private Messages (PM's) - *It seems that the old Vb site keeps all the PM's even if you deleted them. It did not actually delete them, but hid them. We were not aware of this. As such...at this time, ALL YOUR PM's from long ago are back. Please feel free to delete them as you would like. At this time their are no limits on PM's because of this, but at some point, we will put the storage limits back into place. So please be aware of this.
> 
> *Site Slowness* - Site will be slow at first until things get all into cache. So give it some time please.
> 
> *Mobile App* - The DBSTalk mobile app will no longer be used as it is not supported by the platform (It has gone to Vb only.) Please feel free to remove the dedicated app from your phone. You now can use your any mobile browser and the site will use the mobile version of the skin which is quite nice. Please give it a try.
> 
> *Things we will be working on...*
> 
> 
> Right now we do not have TABLE formatting. So it is no an option currently. You can embed Google docs though if that helps,
> Quote post in a PM...We need to find a plugin that does not. Have not found one yet.
> Separating the Pinned Posts a little more from the normal posts.
> Changing the default avatar when someone does not use one. (we are playing around with some.)
> Adding a timer for the EDITED BY so it you can edit a post with X mins before it shows as edited.
> Adding an option to set the number of posts to view in a thread.
> 
> Thanks again to all that helped test and we hope you enjoy the new DBSTalk.
> 
> Special Regards,
> 
> Your DBSTalk Team


Is there a way to get the last post to pop up as the first post when entering a thread? I can't figure out how to do this, it was easy to do on the old format.

Rich


----------



## spartanstew

How do I edit this part of my profile?


----------



## spartanstew

Also, previously it showed just about everyone's location under their avatar (which was useful). Now, I only see it on a couple of members. How does that get changed?


----------



## HinterXGames

Looks good so far all! I /really/ like the Chat function.. not sure if it's working right, but I really like the prospect of it. Will there be multiple topic oriented chatrooms or will it be more of a free for all?


----------



## MysteryMan

I asked the same question in Post #102.


spartanstew said:


> How do I edit this part of my profile?


----------



## Chris Blount

longrider said:


> Just noticed one thing, I fixed a typo in my previous post within 60 seconds of posting and it still shows as edited. I like the old method where you could quickly fix mistakes and not get flagged as edited.


This is on our to-do list.


----------



## spartanstew

Sixto said:


> Interesting. It shows who follows each thread.


But while this thread shows 4 followers (currently), when I click on it it only displays 3 names.


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> There was a profile option to remove the 720 x90 banner ad before the software migration. I'm not sure if was just top or both


Yup...all set. Sorry.


----------



## longrider

spartanstew said:


> How do I edit this part of my profile?





spartanstew said:


> Also, previously it showed just about everyone's location under their avatar (which was useful). Now, I only see it on a couple of members. How does that get changed?


The editing is under Settings, Profile is jsut a viewer. I noticed in my profile teh location did not caryy over so I just re-added it


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> How do I edit this part of my profile?


Click on your name in the top left and you will find a lot of menu options. Take a look around.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Also, previously it showed just about everyone's location under their avatar (which was useful). Now, I only see it on a couple of members. How does that get changed?


We will have to look to add it to the template. You are seeing some because they have it in the place you have "Dry as a Bone" I think.

Correction...It did not make it in the migrate. You need to add it back.


----------



## lparsons21

In the profile under the avatar, it shows '0 Warning points' for me, but doesn't show that for other posters. Is that only visible to me? I never noticed it before.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Scott Kocourek said:


> Now the missing icons just showed up.


Yup - I suspect other tweaks will appear as David gets to them...


----------



## spartanstew

longrider said:


> The editing is under Settings, Profile is jsut a viewer. I noticed in my profile teh location did not caryy over so I just re-added it


Yes, but still don't see an area to edit things like the Ad preferences for club members.



David Bott said:


> Click on your name in the top left and you will find a lot of menu options. Take a look around.


I've looked around for a long time.



David Bott said:


> We will have to look to add it to the template. You are seeing some because they have it in the place you have "Dry as a Bone" I think.


No, it's underneath. I think I found it, it looks like that information didn't migrate over.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> But while this thread shows 4 followers (currently), when I click on it it only displays 3 names.


People can hide themselves.


----------



## David Bott

lparsons21 said:


> In the profile under the avatar, it shows '0 Warning points' for me, but doesn't show that for other posters. Is that only visible to me? I never noticed it before.


Yes, just you can see your warning points. No need to tell others you already have 7.  (Kidding)


----------



## Blurayfan

In profile none of the follwing info can be modified on any screen.


Who is Your DBS Provider?
DirecTV

Display Thread Preview
Yes

Show Top Ad? (Club member only option)
No - Do not show the ad.

Turn OFF in Post Ads?
Yes - Please turn off the ads inside the posts.

Show inserted links
No

Allow inserted links in my posts
No


----------



## HinterXGames

Something i'm noticing. (not sure if it's just me not doing it correctly), but when I go to reply to a topic the cursor to type in the body of my message doesn't appear until I click Bold/Italic etc... It doesnt' seems to appear by just clicking in the message area with my mouse cursor.
--
Also love that the new content button actually updates immediately whereas the old one would still show ones already viewed.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Yes, but still don't see an area to edit things like the Ad preferences for club members.
> 
> I've looked around for a long time.
> 
> No, it's underneath. I think I found it, it looks like that information didn't migrate over.


Ads are not just gone for club members as the other way I had to code it all in to show or now show the ads as an option.

Yes, thanks for letting us know they did not carry over.


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> In profile none of the follwing info can be modified on any screen.
> 
> 
> Who is Your DBS Provider?
> DirecTV
> 
> Interests
> Computers & Electronics
> 
> Display Thread Preview
> Yes
> 
> Show Top Ad? (Club member only option)
> No - Do not show the ad.
> 
> Turn OFF in Post Ads?
> Yes - Please turn off the ads inside the posts.
> 
> Show inserted links
> No
> 
> Allow inserted links in my posts
> No


This seems to be a permission setting...looking for it now.


----------



## Getteau

will the people we had in our ignore list come back, or do we need to manually rebuild it?


----------



## longrider

I just saw something that is a big thumbs up to the migration team. My sig is a link to my setup post which of course is in the old vBull format and yet it still found the correct post!


----------



## MysteryMan

I miss the Statistics option that every profile had. That way one could quickly check Threads Posted, Threads Started, ect.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> This seems to be a permission setting...looking for it now.


Located a few of the settings under profile settings, Location, interests. However the others are missing.

Also the location and interests info is duplicated.


----------



## David Bott

Getteau said:


> will the people we had in our ignore list come back, or do we need to manually rebuild it?


It was imported so I sent a note to the developer to see if we can get to them somehow. Not sure why that and friends are not showing.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MysteryMan

Looking forward to your reply. I would like to update some info in my profile.


David Bott said:


> This seems to be a permission setting...looking for it now.


----------



## longrider

MysteryMan said:


> I miss the Statistics option that every profile had. That way one could quickly check Threads Posted, Threads Started, ect.


I found something very similar, mouse over a members name and in the box that comes up click on Find Content


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> Located a few of the settings under profile settings, Location, interests. However the others are missing.
> 
> Also the location and interests info is duplicated.


Permissions fixed to edit those areas now. Not sure on the duplication however.

Note to CLUB MEMBERS...The option to turn on and off ads in your profile has been removed. Ads are just off.


----------



## David Bott

MysteryMan said:


> Looking forward to your reply. I would like to update some info in my profile.


Geee...you need to give us time to do things. I posted that at 12:49 and the permissions were fixed at 12:53.


----------



## David Ortiz

I had to add dbstalk.com to my safe senders list because the mail was going to the junk folder. Didn't have an issue before the migration. If you aren't seeing email notifications, check your junk folder!


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> Permissions fixed to edit those areas now. Not sure on the duplication however.
> 
> Note to CLUB MEMBERS...The option to turn on and off ads in your profile has been removed. Ads are just off.


I've found it is duplicated because the imported data goes to a different area as the newly added data.


----------



## MysteryMan

My bad, I'll wait.


David Bott said:


> Geee...you need to give us time to do things. I posted that at 12:49 and the permissions were fixed at 12:53.


----------



## P Smith

I missed My Profile switches, like "do not show avatars" (some of my PC are old and very slow when its on).


----------



## MysteryMan

Yeah, I see that now. Thanks for pointing it out. 


longrider said:


> I found something very similar, mouse over a members name and in the box that comes up click on Find Content


----------



## David Bott

*OK ALL....I am going to take a break now and let the site just run. I have been at this from 9:00PM on Saturday night. So don't expect to see more changes right now. We will get to them as we can if needed. *

As of now, things seem to be running smooth. We will continue to make improvements as we can but please also understand that some things may take time and other we just may choose not to do.

This is a totally different best of a software, so even we have a learning curve. Please check the first post in this thread for items that we are aware of and will be working on. And please feel free to help each other when you might find something and someone asks a question. Some of you have, so thanks. 

Thank you for the help and for now please feel free to just use the site as you can.

Thanks!

David


----------



## Mark Holtz

Hmmm.... I had to perform a password reset to log back in. My password used special characters like quote marks which may cause a hiccup.


----------



## houskamp

defaults to "all posts".. just changed mine back to 5 days..


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> *OK ALL....I am going to take a break now and let the site just run. I have been at this from 9:00PM on Saturday night. So don't expect to see more changes right now. We will get to them as we can if needed. *
> 
> As of now, things seem to be running smooth. We will continue to make improvements as we can but please also understand that some things may take time and other we just may choose not to do.
> 
> This is a totally different best of a software, so even we have a learning curve. Please check the first post in this thread for items that we are aware of and will be working on. And please feel free to help each other when you might find something and someone asks a question. Some of you have, so thanks.
> 
> Thank you for the help and for now please feel free to just use the site as you can.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> David


Thanks for all your time and effort.


----------



## georgewells

Where do I go to find the posts on a subject that are only for that day? The old site for Direct HD Discussion worked fine - now I go there and it shows posts with some being over 1 year old ?? How do I just get the ones that are current ?/
Thanks -- George --


----------



## houskamp

just above topics.. hit "custom"


----------



## MysteryMan

Wonders if the "Online Now' icon will return?


----------



## Sixto

georgewells said:


> Where do I go to find the posts on a subject that are only for that day? The old site for Direct HD Discussion worked fine - now I go there and it shows posts with some being over 1 year old ?? How do I just get the ones that are current ?/
> Thanks -- George -- [email protected]


The view new content screen has an option for time.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

How do you go to the list of threads you're subscribed to and how do you go to new posts in those threads?

This new site is too confusing now, I liked the old one much better.

And now my cell phone app doesn't work anymore.

Why did you have to "fix" something that wasn't broke?


----------



## Scott Kocourek

MysteryMan said:


> Wonders if the "Online Now' icon will return?


Bottom of the home page or forums pages shows everyone that is online.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Looks like the sticky threads are not yet active...bunched in with all the others...


----------



## Scott Kocourek

You don't need the app for your phone anymore, just bookmark the page and it will automatically use the mobile skin.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Scott Kocourek said:


> You don't need the app for your phone anymore, just bookmark the page and it will automatically use the mobile skin.


Yup.

On my Android tablet...I can now not only see the site (in desktop view if desired), but for the first time...the chat room. WOO HOO!


----------



## MysteryMan

> Bottom of the home page or forums pages shows everyone that is online.


Thanks Scott.


----------



## trainman

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Looks like the sticky threads are not yet active...bunched in with all the others...


No, they're active -- they're all at the top of each forum and they say "pinned" next to them. That's how IP.Board shows sticky threads (at least in the default setup) -- it's different from vBulletin putting a blank space between the sticky threads and the regular threads.

I also want to point out to people in this thread the little switch in the upper left of the icons that appear above the reply window -- that switches from "formatted" view to "code" view. It's something that will definitely come in handy when you're writing a post, _especially_ if you're quoting someone (in particular, if you're trying to edit the quote).


----------



## spartanstew

Scott Kocourek said:


> Bottom of the home page or forums pages shows everyone that is online.


Yes, but will there not be an indicator if someone is currently online near the avatar area? That was very helpful.


----------



## houskamp

point at name.. dropdown will show online


----------



## Supramom2000

spartanstew said:


> Yes, but will there not be an indicator if someone is currently online near the avatar area? That was very helpful.


Especially if it is VOS you need to talk to!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

http://www.tapatalk.com/activate_tapatalk.php?plugin=ipb

Great job on the overhaul!!

Any plans to add tapatalk plugin to the site?

Would love to be able to use the app to browse.


----------



## MysteryMan

> Yes, but will there not be an indicator if someone is currently online near the avatar area? That was very helpful.


+1


----------



## SayWhat?

Not finding _Filter By Forum_ so far. Checked around the Control Panel and settings areas.

Seems like there should be some others ections, but all I can get to is this:
"DBSTalk 


→ My control panel
→ Settings
→ Profile Settings"

And clicking any of them all go to the same page.

>>> Found it.

View New Content, then bottom of the left menu column.


----------



## Sixto

Cool. Delete my vote option for polls.


----------



## Sixto

Haven't figured out yet how to add a follow for a thread within the iPhone mobile skin. 

Also how to increase the font size just for the mobile skin.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Scott Kocourek said:


> You don't need the app for your phone anymore, just bookmark the page and it will automatically use the mobile skin.


The app was way better.

Still can't figure out how to view new posts in threads I'm subscribed to.

Sorry guys, but I'm not liking the new look. The old one was easier to maneuver.


----------



## chevyguy559

As with any change, it'll take some time to get used to it....but so far I'm liking it! Would like a darker theme if possible....I know that's probably low on the to do list :lol:


----------



## Sixto

With the mobile skin I've created a bookmark for new content and now I'm using that bookmark to refresh the screen continually. That might be the best way for me to get to the same as with the mobile app.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

How about a tutorial or a how to video on YouTube on how to maneuver the new site?


----------



## Sixto

Sixto said:


> With the mobile skin I've created a bookmark for new content and now I'm using that bookmark to refresh the screen continually. That might be the best way for me to get to the same as with the mobile app.


And I'll also click the More option on and off to toggle between all threads and followed threads. I just need to get the larger font.

This may do until Tapatalk is supported.


----------



## David Bott

TheRatPatrol said:


> How about a tutorial or a how to video on YouTube on how to maneuver the new site?


Bottom of the page... HELP....

http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=help


----------



## SayWhat?

TheRatPatrol said:


> Still can't figure out how to view new posts in threads I'm subscribed to.


Top left, click your ID/Name, then "Content I Follow"


----------



## BLWedge09

As the owner and administrator of a few other forums, the largest of which has been running on IPB for around 5 years, I appreciate the switch and have always felt that IPB was superior to VB..although that has been debated and will be for years to come. 

The custom skin you went with looks great as well. As for the issues people mentioned earlier with the stock IPB skin, I would assume that all the focus was on the custom skin and most of your customizations weren't added to the stock skin.

I know you've got a great group of folks working on the development end here, but if you need any assistance with specific functionality testing, etc. feel free to contact me. I'd be happy to help in any way I can.

All in all, great work guys. I don't think most people realize the enormous task it was to migrate everything from VB in the short time it was done and have things working as smoothly as they are currently.


----------



## itzme

I'd get more engaged in the site if the front page/index page had more of Recent Posts, with topic name, forum section and the first sentence or so. I like to see a variety of topics under discussion at the time I visit. But good job overall with the clean new look!


----------



## BLWedge09

FYI, the reason that people are having to click the "View New Content" button twice is that the link is wrong on the homepage. It is using the incorrect "search_app".

URL from homepage link/button: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=ccs

URL from other pages: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums


----------



## David Bott

itzme said:


> I'd get more engaged in the site if the front page/index page had more of Recent Posts, with topic name, forum section and the first sentence or so. I like to see a variety of topics under discussion at the time I visit. But good job overall with the clean new look!


Agreed! We hope to surely develop the home page more as we continue!


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Sixto said:


> And I'll also click the More option on and off to toggle between all thr
> ads and followed threads. I just need to get the larger font.
> 
> This may do until Tapatalk is supported.


Doing the same here to hold me over as I am deeply hoping the plan is to add in the tapatalk plugin to make navigating a lil easier. Esp when you going between multiple different sites forums...

http://www.tapatalk.com/activate_tapatalk.php?plugin=ipb


----------



## espnjason

The design and functionality is real nice.
However, I've used the previous DBSTalk dark display as my default and the current color scheme couldn't be switched, at least right now.

Aside from that, this is very nice.


----------



## Jim5506

Perhaps I've missed it, but I usualle scan a forum starting with the oldest thread I 've not read and when I get to the last post I just jump to the next newest thread in that forum.

I do not see a link for jumping to the next thread (chronologically) in a forum.

Is there something I need to turn on?


----------



## David Bott

BLWedge09 said:


> FYI, the reason that people are having to click the "View New Content" button twice is that the link is wrong on the homepage. It is using the incorrect "search_app".
> 
> URL from homepage link/button: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=ccs
> 
> URL from other pages: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums


Nice one! Any idea how to fix this one? (Hey, you offered! )


----------



## David Bott

Jim5506 said:


> Perhaps I've missed it, but I usualle scan a forum starting with the oldest thread I 've not read and when I get to the last post I just jump to the next newest thread in that forum.
> 
> I do not see a link for jumping to the next thread (chronologically) in a forum.
> 
> Is there something I need to turn on?


Sorry, don't have that option. Not sure it will be added as it was not used to much. But you never know.


----------



## Jim5506

David Bott said:


> Sorry, don't have that option. Not sure it will be added as it was not used to much. But you never know.


WOW!! I use it all the time in all the forums I visit, a big time saver.

I just go to the last thread that has unread posts and follow the string to the newest thread, I assumed that's how everyone reads these forums.

It will be very inconvenient and time consuming to read through all the posts if I have to continually go back to the topics page to go to the next thread.

*Well, now I am seeing a "Next unread thread" link, so nevermind!!!*


----------



## David Bott

BLWedge09 said:


> FYI, the reason that people are having to click the "View New Content" button twice is that the link is wrong on the homepage. It is using the incorrect "search_app".
> 
> URL from homepage link/button: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=ccs
> 
> URL from other pages: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums


Actually...It is based on the module you are currently in.

If you are looking at MEMBERS and click it, it shows the new members. 
If you in the FORUMS...it shows the threads with new updates
If you are in Calendar...It would show new events posted.

At this time, the home page (or NEWS as it is now called) really has nothing to show that is NEW.

You can see this behavior when looking at the left side column of what it is looking at.


----------



## Jim5506

Jim5506 said:


> WOW!! I use it all the time in all the forums I visit, a big time saver.
> 
> I just go to the last thread that has unread posts and follow the string to the newest thread, I assumed that's how everyone reads these forums.
> 
> It will be very inconvenient and time consuming to read through all the posts if I have to continually go back to the topics page to go to the next thread.
> 
> *Well, now I am seeing a "Next unread thread" link, so nevermind!!!*


*OOPS!!! When I click on the "Next Unread Topic" link, it sends me back the the topic I just read instead of on the the next topic.*


----------



## tv.fan

So the http://www.iptvconnection.com/ intergration is just a link and not actually a merger of the 2 sites ?


----------



## scoop8

dbstalk 

Is there a way to check when we last visited dbstalk? With Vb, the time/date stamp was displayed at the top right-hand area of our screens.


----------



## tv.fan

Also your sites slogan should be "The Digital Bit Stream Talk STARTS HERE!"


----------



## B Newt

How do you mark all forems read , like you could on the old dbstalk?


----------



## Inches

It will take a bit to get used to but I'd sure like to be able to eliminate the Dish stuff it loads up the top of the page,


----------



## Scott Kocourek

B Newt said:


> How do you mark all forems read , like you could on the old dbstalk?


Go to the bottom of the screen and click mark community read .


----------



## Blurayfan

I see another profile based issue, Contact Information is in the middle of Profile information splitting it in two. This causes some profile info to display as Contact info.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Inches said:


> It will take a bit to get used to but I'd sure like to be able to eliminate the Dish stuff it loads up the top of the page,


Highlight the top bar of the forum you want to hide and click the icon that appears in the bar. It will shrink the forum.


----------



## David Bott

tv.fan said:


> So the http://www.iptvconnection.com/ intergration is just a link and not actually a merger of the 2 sites ?


Right now, yes. But give me time to get this one stable and at some point it will be migrated over right into here.


----------



## Sixto

Think I figured out how to have the same bookmarks as the old site.

If I play with the url I can get it to work perfectly ...

This new site will be great once I get this all figured out. I'm almost there.

I just needed to add the followedItemsonly tag.

just subcribed/followed: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums&followedItemsOnly=0

all threads: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums&followedItemsOnly=0


----------



## Sixto

I will also now use these url's on the mobile skin until hopefully Tapatalk gets supported. Not bad for now.


----------



## Drucifer

Haven't seen any pluses I really like.

Never liked the WYSIWYG editor. Always preferred the Standard where you can see the BBcode. Can the standard editor be an option?

And does this forum have an option of running more then one calendar? If not, my choice would be bring back the Televison Scheduler and lose the birthday one.

And what's with the battleship gray as the only *color* theme?

And where is the Post Preview button?


----------



## Sixto

Drucifer said:


> Haven't seen any pluses I really like.
> 
> Never liked the WYSIWYG editor. Always preferred the Standard where you can see the BBcode. Can the standard editor be an option?
> 
> And does this forum have an option of running more then one calendar? If not, my choice would be bring back the Televison Scheduler and lose the birthday one.
> 
> And what's with the battleship gray as the only *color* theme?
> 
> And where is the Post Preview button?


you'll see preview button when you hover over a thread.


----------



## Sixto

Luckily I was able to switch to the standard IPB theme before it went away. I like the white background.


----------



## MysteryMan

Our Join Dates are missing.


----------



## Blurayfan

The users status of being online or offline is now listed by our avatars again.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

MysteryMan said:


> Our Join Dates are missing.


I see your join date when I hover over your name. Is it incorrect? I obviously don't even remember my own date to be sure it is correct, but it seems accurate enough from my hazy memory.


----------



## Blurayfan

Stewart Vernon said:


> I see your join date when I hover over your name. Is it incorrect? I obviously don't even remember my own date to be sure it is correct, but it seems accurate enough from my hazy memory.


Join dates were listed under your avatar previously, now it's hidden from view.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Drucifer said:


> Never liked the WYSIWYG editor. Always preferred the Standard where you can see the BBcode. Can the standard editor be an option?


Click the upper-left-most icon in the WYSIWYG editor that looks like a little light-switch. That turns the full editing mode on and off... with it off, you see a monospace font and all the BBcodes.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer said:


> Haven't seen any pluses I really like.
> 
> Never liked the WYSIWYG editor. Always preferred the Standard where you can see the BBcode. Can the standard editor be an option?
> 
> And does this forum have an option of running more then one calendar? If not, my choice would be bring back the Televison Scheduler and lose the birthday one.
> 
> And what's with the battleship gray as the only *color* theme?
> 
> And where is the Post Preview button?


There is a little light switch at the top left of the toolbar, click that and it will turn WYSIWYG off.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Stewart Vernon said:


> I see your join date when I hover over your name. Is it incorrect? I obviously don't even remember my own date to be sure it is correct, but it seems accurate enough from my hazy memory.


Mine is correct.


----------



## Drucifer

Sixto said:


> you'll see preview button when you hover over a thread.


No. I was looking for a Post Preview of my own Post. Found it. It only appears as an feature after you click the *More Reply Options* button.


----------



## Drucifer

Blurayfan said:


> The users status of being online or offline is now listed by our avatars again.


Prefer those have color.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Drucifer, go to more reply options next to post reply and the bottom of that text box will have the post preview. I use that a lot to with a many of the posts that I have extra formatting in.


----------



## Drucifer

Stewart Vernon said:


> Click the upper-left-most icon in the WYSIWYG editor that looks like a little light-switch. That turns the full editing mode on and off... with it off, you see a monospace font and all the BBcodes.


That's the Basic Editor where you manually must put in the BBcode.


----------



## BLWedge09

David Bott said:


> Actually...It is based on the module you are currently in.
> 
> If you are looking at MEMBERS and click it, it shows the new members.
> If you in the FORUMS...it shows the threads with new updates
> If you are in Calendar...It would show new events posted.
> 
> At this time, the home page (or NEWS as it is now called) really has nothing to show that is NEW.
> 
> You can see this behavior when looking at the left side column of what it is looking at.


Correct. It just seems as though it is correct from most everywhere because most other parts of the site fall under the forums module. I'm not exactly sure what you're using for the homepage/portal. Is it IP.Content or something else? at any rate, it should be a simple skin edit.

If you want to set the "View New Content" to always search the forums app, you can change the following.

Global Templates-->globalTemplate

Search for:

[*]
registry->getCurrentApplication() != 'core' AND IPSLib::appIsSearchable( $this->registry->getCurrentApplication() )">{$this->registry->getCurrentApplication()}<else />forums</if>" base="public"}' accesskey='2'>{$this->lang->words['view_new_posts']}

And just remove the if/else and default to forums like this:



Code:


<li id='nav_explore' class='right'>
<a href='{parse url="app=core&amp;module=search&amp;do=viewNewContent&amp;search_app=forums" base="public"}' accesskey='2'>{$this->lang->words['view_new_posts']}</a>
</li>


----------



## acostapimps

Where's the emoticons?


----------



## Blurayfan

acostapimps said:


> Where's the emoticons?


When I type a reply I see an emoticon.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

acostapimps said:


> Where's the emoticons?


If you're asking about in the editor... Click the smiley face icon and then a menu of other emoticons will appear below the text window.

I do note that there don't seem to be nearly as many as we had before.


----------



## Drucifer

I see OP identication in follow up thread posts also seems to have bit the dust. Like to have that back.


----------



## Blurayfan

One thing I do miss, is the profile switch to hide certain forums. So only your preferred forums show.


----------



## Drucifer

acostapimps said:


> Where's the emoticons?


I think they got to be put in one at a time. And that probably on the bottom of any priority list.


----------



## Sixto

PM Conversations is very cool. Very.


----------



## Blurayfan

Drucifer said:


> I think they got to be put in one at a time. And that probably on the bottom of any priority list.


They may already be available, just have to use the BBCode for them.


----------



## David Bott

That is because the bottom box is just q quick reply box vs clicking the reply button.


----------



## David Bott

Drucifer said:


> Prefer those have color.


Picky Picky.  We will see what can be done. Just not sure when.


----------



## scoop8

acostapimps said:


> Where's the emoticons?


----------



## spartanstew

There's 22 Emoticons, but the forum software settings only allow you to use 10 in any given post. No biggie for me, as I never use emoticons, but it seems to be an odd limitation

    :lol:  :mellow: :huh: ^_^


----------



## MysteryMan

So that's where they hid it. Thanks Stewart.


Stewart Vernon said:


> I see your join date when I hover over your name. Is it incorrect? I obviously don't even remember my own date to be sure it is correct, but it seems accurate enough from my hazy memory.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

MysteryMan said:


> So that's where they hid it. Thanks Stewart.


No problem... I wasn't sure if you couldn't find it or if you were saying yours was wrong. There are some things we are missing here from the old site as we poke around today, but a lot of stuff is just in a different place and will require us all to get used to looking in new places. Frankly, some of that is for the better I think.. some of it isn't intuitive based on what we have grown used to... but I think it is better placed here than before.


----------



## Drucifer

David Bott said:


> Picky Picky.  We will see what can be done. Just not sure when.


Always have been, and at 66 I'm not likely to change.


----------



## Drucifer

I just hovered over my handle and holy cow - what the hell is that? And where do I fix it?


----------



## makaiguy

Is there an "Ignore" list like we used to have? Somehow I seem to need it more here than any other of my forums.


----------



## spartanstew

Drucifer said:


> I just hovered over my handle and holy cow - what the hell is that? And where do I fix it?


To what are you referring?


----------



## Sixto

makaiguy said:


> Is there an "Ignore" list like we used to have? Somehow I seem to need it more here than any other of my forums.


It's in your Settings.


----------



## Blurayfan

makaiguy said:


> Is there an "Ignore" list like we used to have? Somehow I seem to need it more here than any other of my forums.


UserID ---> Manage Ignore Prefs
UserID ---> My Settings ---> ignore Preferences


----------



## BLWedge09

Just another FYI. At least on the iPhone, the default mobile skin seems to still be set to the standard IP.Board Mobile. (See attachment) This wouldn't be an issue, except that most of the images seem to be missing from that skin. (The large buttons in the screenshot should have images on them). Plus, before you removed the link to change themes, I noticed that there was an Executive Mobile skin. I'd assume you want that to be the default mobile skin.

I hunted around for some instructions on changing the default mobile skin and came up with this. http://webflake.net/topic/330-mobile-skin-setup/

Basically, set the skin key for the IP.Board Mobile skin to anything other than just "mobile" and then change the key for the Executive Mobile skin to "mobile". The board should go to that skin on mobile devices by default after the change.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Drucifer said:


> I just hovered over my handle and holy cow - what the hell is that? And where do I fix it?


What are you seeing that you don't think should be there? I hovered over your name and didn't see anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Drucifer

spartanstew said:


> To what are you referring?


It look like a thread post. You can see the BBcode.

Nevermind. Whatever it was is now gone.


----------



## Drucifer

Stewart Vernon said:


> What are you seeing that you don't think should be there? I hovered over your name and didn't see anything out of the ordinary.


I had something strange where you have . . .


> In my mind I'm going to Carolina


----------



## Visman

I can't find the New Posting tab. Where I can just go to DirecTV New Posting and it will bring up all the new posting that I have not read yet. I used that all the time.


----------



## David Bott

BLWedge09 said:


> Just another FYI. At least on the iPhone, the default mobile skin seems to still be set to the standard IP.Board Mobile. (See attachment) This wouldn't be an issue, except that most of the images seem to be missing from that skin. (The large buttons in the screenshot should have images on them). Plus, before you removed the link to change themes, I noticed that there was an Executive Mobile skin. I'd assume you want that to be the default mobile skin.
> 
> I hunted around for some instructions on changing the default mobile skin and came up with this. http://webflake.net/topic/330-mobile-skin-setup/
> 
> Basically, set the skin key for the IP.Board Mobile skin to anything other than just "mobile" and then change the key for the Executive Mobile skin to "mobile". The board should go to that skin on mobile devices by default after the change.


Well I tried...but in the IP.Board versions of the skins, their is no site key setting to change. I do see it in the Excutive skin and when I tried to change it to mobile, it told me that one was already in use. Augh!

I will delete the IP.Board skins and see what happens. But first I need to wait for Invision to set me the default skin and images to reload as I am not sure where they are in the BIG zip file.


----------



## BLWedge09

David Bott said:


> Well I tried...but in the IP.Board versions of the skins, their is no site key setting to change. I do see it in the Excutive skin and when I tried to change it to mobile, it told me that one was already in use. Augh!
> 
> I will delete the IP.Board skins and see what happens. But first I need to wait for Invision to set me the default skin and images to reload as I am not sure where they are in the BIG zip file.


No no no...don't delete the default skins. I made that mistake once! It might work ok now, but will kill you on upgrades and other stuff down the road. Always leave the default skins there...just hidden if you don't want people using them.


----------



## Inches

Scott Kocourek said:


> Highlight the top bar of the forum you want to hide and click the icon that appears in the bar. It will shrink the forum.


Is there a way to hide the bar itself? I managed to get it to shrink but I'd like to eliminate it or move it lower in the page.


----------



## trh

Visman said:


> I can't find the New Posting tab. Where I can just go to DirecTV New Posting and it will bring up all the new posting that I have not read yet. I used that all the time.


Near the top right corner. "View New Content". You might have to click on it twice to see the new posts.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Inches said:


> Is there a way to hide the bar itself? I managed to get it to shrink but I'd like to eliminate it or move it lower in the page.


Not that I am aware, sorry.


----------



## SayWhat?

Drucifer said:


> I see OP identication in follow up thread posts also seems to have bit the dust. Like to have that back.


I see it. It's big and green and says "Topic Starter" in white letters.


----------



## Blurayfan

SayWhat? said:


> I see it. It's big and green and says "Thread Starter" in white letters.


it wasn't there earlier, it was just added back after that post was made.


----------



## BLWedge09

David Bott said:


> Well I tried...but in the IP.Board versions of the skins, their is no site key setting to change. I do see it in the Excutive skin and when I tried to change it to mobile, it told me that one was already in use. Augh!
> 
> I will delete the IP.Board skins and see what happens. But first I need to wait for Invision to set me the default skin and images to reload as I am not sure where they are in the BIG zip file.


Try this approach for the mobile skin:

Go to Look & Feel > Manage Skin Sets & Templates > Manage User Agent Mapping under IP.Board Mobile

Note all checkboxes that are checked and then go make your Executive Mobile skin match (check all the same checkboxes). Now go back and uncheck them all on IPB's mobile skin.


----------



## thelucky1

David Bott said:


> Click on your name at the top left, click on CONTENT I FOLLOW.  Not that bad.
> 
> After you click on it you can bookmark it if you want for fast access.


Ok cool thx David. How can I get just the topics I follow on mobile version?
Thx


----------



## Blurayfan

Interesting when you tap a post on the mobile version, it will show posting options.

Quote. for replies to others.

Quote, Edit, Delete for your own posts.


----------



## thelucky1

Mobile version still needs work! I'm confident it will improve.


----------



## Sixto

thelucky1 said:


> Ok cool thx David. How can I get just the topics I follow on mobile version?
> Thx


Its the same View New Content button. I've found it best to setup a bookmark for each View New Content option.


----------



## Blurayfan

I see mobile version is currently being tweaked. My iPhone currently displays the full site instead of mobile, even after selecting mobile version.


----------



## Sixto

There's definitely some issue with View New Content showing threads I follow. It's mostly correct but I'm finding some threads that don't show up that we're subscribed to in the old DBSTalk, but if I unfollow the thread and then refollow it then they show up correctly.


----------



## Blurayfan

iPhone selected mobile version now. It is successfully changed to the executive skin. The icons that were missing now display.


----------



## David Bott

thelucky1 said:


> Ok cool thx David. How can I get just the topics I follow on mobile version?
> Thx


I am sorry to say I do not see a way at this point. (I am also new to this. LOL)


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Anyway to quote a post in a PM to a person?


----------



## Blurayfan

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyway to quote a post in a PM to a person?


Select quote on the message, copy all the text displayed, then hover over the user and select Send message. Paste the text and send.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Blurayfan said:


> Select quote on the message, copy all the text displayed, then hover over the user and send message. Paste the text and send.


The old site let you click on their name and select "quote message in PM".

Also, I'm not seeing anyway to view new posts/threads that you're not subscribed to. The old site let you click on the "new posts" tab at the top to do that.

*sigh*


----------



## David Bott

TheRatPatrol said:


> Anyway to quote a post in a PM to a person?


If you look at the first post you will see I have it on the list to things to try to do.


----------



## Sixto

TheRatPatrol said:


> The old site let you click on their name and select "quote message in PM".
> 
> Also, I'm not seeing anyway to view new posts/threads that you're not subscribed to. The old site let you click on the "new posts" tab at the top to do that.
> 
> *sigh*


Its all part of the View New Content button.


----------



## David Bott

TheRatPatrol said:


> The old site let you click on their name and select "quote message in PM".
> 
> Also, I'm not seeing anyway to view new posts/threads that you're not subscribed to. The old site let you click on the "new posts" tab at the top to do that.
> 
> *sigh*


Now you click VIEW NEW CONTENT. (Now with options!)

*sigh*


----------



## Sixto

So I was lucky and had switched to the IPB theme earlier today, which has a totally white background. Liked it. Then on the iPad I switched to the mobile theme to see what it looked like, but now I can't switch back to the all white background theme, it's gone. Argh. 

Don't like a theme with a colored background. Want black text on white background, which is in the standard IPB theme.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sixto said:


> Its all part of the View New Content button.





David Bott said:


> Now you click VIEW NEW CONTENT. (Now with options!)
> 
> *sigh*


All I'm seeing when I click on it is this thread. Not seeing anything else new, subscribed or unsubscribed.


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> So I was lucky and had switched to the IPB theme earlier today, which has a totally white background. Liked it. Then on the iPad I switched to the mobile theme to see what it looked like, but now I can't switch back to the all white background theme, it's gone. Argh.
> 
> Don't like a theme with a colored background. Want black text on white background, which is in the standard IPB theme.


Yeah...it's currently broken. Need to fix it but need to wait to hear back from IP.Board as they do not know why it broke after the migration.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

David Bott said:


> If you look at the first post you will see I have it on the list to things to try to do.


Got it thank you.


----------



## David Bott

TheRatPatrol said:


> All I'm seeing when I click on it is this thread. Not seeing anything else new, subscribed or unsubscribed.


And I see all this...see attached. Not the options I have check on the left.


----------



## am7crew

Really liking the new software and design, It's nice to see a satellite forum with a sleek modern design.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

David Bott said:


> And I see all this...see attached. Not the options I have check on the left.


Ding ding ding ding ding, that did it, got it fixed now, thank you!


----------



## thelucky1

David Bott said:


> I am sorry to say I do not see a way at this point. (I am also new to this. LOL)


Ok thx David. Would you consider making this new site available to "Tapatalk"? It's a great iphone forum app. BTW AVSforum is available on that app.


----------



## David Bott

TheRatPatrol said:


> Ding ding ding ding ding, that did it, got it fixed now, thank you!


Glad you got it. Like I said...Now with Options.  Hope it works out for you now.

Ok, I am now done....24 hours at this. Time for some sleep.


----------



## David Bott

thelucky1 said:


> Ok thx David. Would you consider making this new site available to "Tapatalk"? It's a great iphone forum app.


It is being considered. I also found a plugin for Forum Runner, that we own, but not sure if Vb is supporting on this platform now as they bought Forum Runner. But we will see.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> It is being considered. I also found a plugin for Forum Runner, that we own, but not sure if Vb is supporting on this platform now as they bought Forum Runner. But we will see.


ForumRunner support site says it is, however there have been reports of issues with certain versions of the forum software past 3.4.0
http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2333


----------



## RBA

Lost my login had to register as a new member.
Not too happy so far but I'll give it some time.


----------



## Drucifer

Blurayfan said:


> it wasn't there earlier, it was just added back after that post was made.


Thanks. Thought I was having more troubles with my eyes. Did see they added color to the online/offline


----------



## BLWedge09

Drucifer said:


> Thanks. Thought I was having more troubles with my eyes. Did see they added color to the online/offline


Yep, added about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Mr. Tact

As a self-professed curmudgeon I hate change. Is my blind hatred of change getting in the way or is there a lot more "white space" in forum posts in this software? I went looking through the settings hoping to find an option to make things more compact without any success. *sigh* Oh well, I'm sure I'll get used to it eventually...


----------



## Sixto

I found a better URL for subscribed threads. It doesn't change when you change the options on the View New Content button.

http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=followed


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

David Bott said:


> It is being considered. I also found a plugin for Forum Runner, that we own, but not sure if Vb is supporting on this platform now as they bought Forum Runner. But we will see.


Oh please please please go for it! 
Tapatalk plugin is fully supported according to the link I put in my post on the other page... Constantly working on it too it seems...


----------



## Sixto

With vB, I used to download all my PMs when I reached 500, and then delete them online, to reset everything back to zero.

With IPB, trying to find a download option since it kept all the old mail (even the previously deleted stuff), haven't found a way to do it yet.


----------



## Sixto

Lovin the new site. Lots of little neat stuff. Private conversations is fabulous, more like iMessage then txting now, which is perfect. Love notifications. Knew that the thread unread status saving across PC sessions and platforms (PC, iPhone, iPad) would be great. Lots of little things that I like, I keep finding little stuff that's cool, and I'm not finding any problem with following things now that I figured out all the keywords to put on the URL's. Also now finding the mobile skin to be fine after I typed in all the same URL's on the iPhone. It's actually now easier to just pop up the bookmark button on the iPhone to bounce around without needing to move around an App.Learning little by little.


----------



## James Long

Just a reminder to check reference posts and signatures for links to the old site. Most of the URLs have changed!

Also people should go through the settings step by step, especially the notifications settings. One may be receiving emails now for things that were on site notification only in the past.


----------



## Matt L

Well it looks nice, but now my spellcheck in firefox does not work. It's a pain to type my posts in another window and spell check and then repost them here, I tend to make typos when I'm typing quickly. Any work around? Am I missing something obvious?

I also miss the member since xxxx, you can have 2000 posts in a year and most fo them could be inane, While I"m familiar wiht members in sections I post in, in other sections I'm not. Knowing how long a member has been around add some creadence to their posts.


----------



## James Long

Matt L said:


> I also miss the member since xxxx, you can have 2000 posts in a year and most fo them could be inane, While I"m familiar wiht members in sections I post in, in other sections I'm not. Knowing how long a member has been around add some creadence to their posts.


Point to their username ... the join date and other interesting information will appear!


----------



## coolman302003

Matt L said:


> Well it looks nice, but now my spellcheck in firefox does not work. It's a pain to type my posts in another window and spell check and then repost them here, I tend to make typos when I'm typing quickly. Any work around? Am I missing something obvious?


Spell check works for me in Google Chrome.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm in Firefox beta 21... and I see the little squiggles underneath anything I misspell and then I can right-click on those words and get suggestions. So, unless I'm missing something... my Firefox seems to be spell-checking like it is supposed to do.


----------



## AntAltMike

I can't find the time that a page of posts is accedded "The time is _____" Is it here somewhere, or can I add it myself?

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I can't wade through 300 posts looking for it, and searching this thread for "time" didn't help much.


----------



## armophob

Has anything similar to "ispy" been discovered yet?


----------



## armophob

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm in Firefox beta 21... and I see the little squiggles underneath anything I misspell and then I can right-click on those words and get suggestions. So, unless I'm missing something... my Firefox seems to be spell-checking like it is supposed to do.


FF18 is not giving the squiggles.


----------



## John W

Is there an eqivalent to the old main page that had the latest posts along the right hand side? Also RSS feeds do not appear to be working.


----------



## Chuck W

RBA said:


> Lost my login had to register as a new member.
> Not too happy so far but I'll give it some time.


I didn't lose my login but I had to reset my password as it kept telling me I had an invalid password(was 100% positive it was the right one).

As for the App, hopefully you folks can find something that does work as I much prefer a dedicated app like a Tapatalk or something along those line, rather than using the browser, even with a mobile skin.


----------



## David Bott

ANSWERING MULTI POSTS....



Blurayfan said:


> ForumRunner support site says it is, however there have been reports of issues with certain versions of the forum software past 3.4.0
> http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2333


Yes, this is why it is hard for me to want to use them again as they are not the same as they were before they were sold to Vb. AVS was actually a development test site for them and I used to work great with the developer (owner) before he sold it. Now I get no responses. It sucks. If I install the current version here, which I paid over $400 for a year for all to have it for free, it would not work per the above referenced thread as you might have seen.



Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Oh please please please go for it!
> Tapatalk plugin is fully supported according to the link I put in my post on the other page... Constantly working on it too it seems...


Please see above reply. But we might consider it. Just no time from as their as costs involved. (Yes, I can do the free one, but then they get $$$ from the ads which helps them and not us.)



Sixto said:


> With vB, I used to download all my PMs when I reached 500, and then delete them online, to reset everything back to zero.
> 
> With IPB, trying to find a download option since it kept all the old mail (even the previously deleted stuff), haven't found a way to do it yet.


I am sorry, I do not see an option for this. That option was a custom written hack we did for the old software. I can look to see if I can find something, but not sure.



AntAltMike said:


> I can't find the time that a page of posts is accedded "The time is _____" Is it here somewhere, or can I add it myself?
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I can't wade through 300 posts looking for it, and searching this thread for "time" didn't help much.


I am really sorry to say I am not even sure what you are referring to.  The time is?



armophob said:


> Has anything similar to "ispy" been discovered yet?


Not yet, but you can ask to see your subscribed threads and new posts etc using the option at the top. It just does not auto update for you.



John W said:


> Is there an eqivalent to the old main page that had the latest posts along the right hand side? Also RSS feeds do not appear to be working.


I will look to add this to the home page. Need to find a "block" (thats what the call the side items) that will do it.



RBA said:


> Lost my login had to register as a new member.
> Not too happy so far but I'll give it some time.


Can you please use the Contact Us at the bottom of the page and let us know your old user name. (Also repete the issue in that contact.) This one I would like to look up and see if I can see why.

Thanks all, and good morning.

David


----------



## Jim5506

Next Unread Topic link near the bottom of a page does not send me to the next unread topic, it just loops me back to the topic I am already reading.


----------



## AntAltMike

David Bott said:


> I am really sorry to say I am not even sure what you are referring to.  The time is?
Click to expand...




AntAltMike said:


> I can't find the time that a page of posts is acce(ss)ed "The time is _____" Is it here somewhere, or can I add it myself?
> 
> Sorry if this has been mentioned, but I can't wade through 300 posts looking for it, and searching this thread for "time" didn't help much.


Pardon my typo in my post #276, where I struck the adjacent key (d instead of s). At the bottom of the page on all other bulletin boards I visit, it shows the time at which the page I am viewing was produced. That tells me whether or how recently I have updated it, otherwise I won't know if what I am looking at is a stale or cached page.


----------



## MysteryMan

I spent last night rebuilding my Friends List. It was there earlier this morning, now it's gone.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> I am sorry, I do not see an option for this. That option was a custom written hack we did for the old software. I can look to see if I can find something, but not sure.


Thanks David.

If we can't yet download and delete PM's (conversations in the new world), what's the limit?

In the old world, as soon as I got near 500, I downloaded everything to my hard-drive, deleted everything to reset back to 0, and started fresh, just curious what the new limit is, if any.

Thanks.


----------



## MysteryMan

Can no longer use any of the tools (Smileys, My Media, Find, Replace, ect.)when posting. They're visible but faded and no longer function. They were working fine yesterday.


----------



## MysteryMan

Friends List just repopulated along with the ones I had from the old site.


----------



## David Bott

MysteryMan said:


> I spent last night rebuilding my Friends List. It was there earlier this morning, now it's gone.


Just restored them. Told you we would be working on it. Sorry you did not wait.


----------



## David Bott

AntAltMike said:


> Pardon my typo in my post #276, where I struck the adjacent key (d instead of s). At the bottom of the page on all other bulletin boards I visit, it shows the time at which the page I am viewing was produced. That tells me whether or how recently I have updated it, otherwise I won't know if what I am looking at is a stale or cached page.


I am sorry, I still do not see the issue. All I know is I look at the date and the time stamp of a post to know if it is current. The software is set not to allow for caching of pages within the browser.


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> Thanks David.
> 
> If we can't yet download and delete PM's (conversations in the new world), what's the limit?
> 
> In the old world, as soon as I got near 500, I downloaded everything to my hard-drive, deleted everything to reset back to 0, and started fresh, just curious what the new limit is, if any.
> 
> Thanks.


Right now it is unlimited. But that will change later to be more like it was. Like club members 500. But we will adjust as needed when the time comes. Need to give people time to clean some up seeing ALL the history came back. Even the deleted ones as it seems VB just hid them and did not actually delete them.


----------



## David Bott

MysteryMan said:


> Can no longer use any of the tools (Smileys, My Media, Find, Replace, ect.)when posting. They're visible but faded and no longer function. They were working fine yesterday.


Are you still seeing this issue? I ask for I do not seem to have the issue. Did you maybe click the OFF switch on the top left that looks like a light switch in the first row?


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Just restored them. Told you we would be working on it. Sorry you did not wait.


So the ones that we setup last night are gone for good? No problem just want to make sure before I set them up again.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Right now it is unlimited. But that will change later to be more like it was. Like club members 500. But we will adjust as needed when the time comes. Need to give people time to clean some up seeing ALL the history came back. Even the deleted ones as it seems VB just hid them and did not actually delete them.


Thanks, I'll start cleaning mine up. I hate to delete anything without first downloading it to my hard-drive for archival but it is what it is so no issue.


----------



## cypherx

Sorry if this has been answered, don't have time to sift through 15+ pages at this very moment...

I heavily rely on access through an iPhone. I did manage to stumble on the view as mobile site link on the bottom of the page in iPhone's safari. That does look nice, but where do I go to find my subscribed topics and see which ones are updated? The button in the top right of the mobile site takes you to:
Messenger, Notifications, Members
Forums, Chat(1), Store(no icon)
Client Area(no icon), New Content, Status Updates
Search, Mark All Read


----------



## cypherx

The last post was my first post in this new platform. (Assumed the site was down yesterday since I used the iphone app).

It did not seem to subscribe me to this thread? At least the topic did not show in Content I Follow.

When I post in a thread I expect it to subscribe me to it, so I can easily see in the future if people responded to posts.


----------



## Sixto

cypherx said:
 

> Sorry if this has been answered, don't have time to sift through 15+ pages at this very moment...
> 
> I heavily rely on access through an iPhone. I did manage to stumble on the view as mobile site link on the bottom of the page in iPhone's safari. That does look nice, but where do I go to find my subscribed topics and see which ones are updated? The button in the top right of the mobile site takes you to:
> Messenger, Notifications, Members
> Forums, Chat(1), Store(no icon)
> Client Area(no icon), New Content, Status Updates
> Search, Mark All Read


I also used the iPhone App extensively, and thought that I'd hugely miss it, but so far this mobile skin isn't bad.

With the mobile skin, you can click on that tiled box in the upper right and it will let you select "New Content" ... and then on the New content screen you can select "By Type", "By Time", and "More" to selectively pick what you want to see, including threads that you follow.

As I played with it all day yesterday, for me, I found a better way, I'm using the same URL's that I customized for PC/laptop access.

For new posts, I use: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums&followedItemsOnly=0

For threads I follow, I use: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums&followedItemsOnly=1

I was having an issue where it kept changing my "New Content" based on the settings from any other visit on any platform (PC/Laptop, iPhone, iPad), but after I hard-coded the followedItemsOnly keyword it now works great.

So now instead of clicking on the tiled box in the upper right, I click on the iPhone Safari bookmark button, and I now have a few DBSTalk bookmarks at the top.

I can now bounce around quickly.

You can also add bookmarks for individual Forums.

For me, it's working great so far, very quick, faster then the App was.


----------



## Sixto

cypherx said:


> The last post was my first post in this new platform. (Assumed the site was down yesterday since I used the iphone app).
> 
> It did not seem to subscribe me to this thread? At least the topic did not show in Content I Follow.
> 
> When I post in a thread I expect it to subscribe me to it, so I can easily see in the future if people responded to posts.


There's an option in Settings for:
Topics & Posts
Auto follow topics I reply to. Notification frequency:

I haven't used it but that may be it.


----------



## AntAltMike

David Bott said:


> I am sorry, I still do not see the issue. All I know is I look at the date and the time stamp of a post to know if it is current. The software is set not to allow for caching of pages within the browser.


But the time and date stamp of what i see as thelast post on a page don't tell me if subsequent posts have been made since the page displaying that as the last post was retrieved.


----------



## cypherx

Thanks Sixto. This is the first I'm playing with all of this since I just assumed the site was down yesterday (only had the iphone on me).

I really like the new look, but it will take getting used to. Would love a dark theme. I wouldn't complicate or compromise the branding of the site with hundreds of themes, but a simple light (default) or dark theme would be nice.

Also on the mobile view it does not differentiate quotes well. Your last post quoted me and I see that well defined in Google Chrome on the PC. However it looks like a run on section of text on the iphone.

I tried the new topics thread but it said none found. I see it just doesn't take you to a list of your subscribed topics unless something NEW was posted in there. I would like to see all my subscribed topics with maybe NEW posts moved to the top and bolded. Never know if I want to go back into a subscribed thread to make a post from my phone or iPad.

The real test will be Fri/Sat nights when I try the chatroom on my iPad.


----------



## Sixto

AntAltMike said:


> But the time and date stamp of what i see as thelast post on a page don't tell me if subsequent posts have been made since the page displaying that as the last post was retrieved.


The site will now save your thread unread status across visits, across days, and stay in sync across platforms (PC/Mac, phone, tablet) if that helps. I find that to be a huge change. Not sure if it helps with your situation, but figured would mention it.


----------



## Sixto

cypherx said:


> Thanks Sixto. This is the first I'm playing with all of this since I just assumed the site was down yesterday (only had the iphone on me).
> 
> I really like the new look, but it will take getting used to. Would love a dark theme. I wouldn't complicate or compromise the branding of the site with hundreds of themes, but a simple light (default) or dark theme would be nice.
> 
> Also on the mobile view it does not differentiate quotes well. Your last post quoted me and I see that well defined in Google Chrome on the PC. However it looks like a run on section of text on the iphone.
> 
> I tried the new topics thread but it said none found. I see it just doesn't take you to a list of your subscribed topics unless something NEW was posted in there. I would like to see all my subscribed topics with maybe NEW posts moved to the top and bolded. Never know if I want to go back into a subscribed thread to make a post from my phone or iPad.
> 
> The real test will be Fri/Sat nights when I try the chatroom on my iPad.


Yes, I have the same problem with the Mobile skin where it doesn't handle quotes very well. It trys to condense the post and it's hard to tell which is part of the quote and which is post of the regular post. Hopefully there's a way to fix that.

When you use the "New Content" screen, you can set "By Time", yours might be set for since last visit or something short. I changed mine to a week but 24 hours may be fine as well or the list might be blank as you stated.

Chat works great on the iPad. This new chat is a little limited as compared to the old one but it's very quick on the iPhone and iPad, and it shows how many people are in Chat.


----------



## cypherx

The only other thing besides getting used to this site and re-adjusting to mobile usage is the ads in the middle of threads. I don't remember the old site having ad's in the middle of a thread. It reminds me of the competitors site dare I mention their name... Satelliteguys.us (gasp)!

Would being a DBSTalk member eliminate the ad's in the middle of the threads?


----------



## Sixto

cypherx said:


> The only other thing besides getting used to this site and re-adjusting to mobile usage is the ads in the middle of threads. I don't remember the old site having ad's in the middle of a thread. It reminds me of the competitors site dare I mention their name... Satelliteguys.us (gasp)!
> 
> Would being a DBSTalk member eliminate the ad's in the middle of the threads?


Yes, I've seen zero ads.


----------



## MysteryMan

That fixed it. Must have hit it when I was familiarizing myself with the tools. Thanks David. 


David Bott said:


> Are you still seeing this issue? I ask for I do not seem to have the issue. Did you maybe click the OFF switch on the top left that looks like a light switch in the first row?


----------



## MysteryMan

Question. On everyone's profile just above their Friends List is a green bar with a number in the middle and the word "Good" below the number. What is the purpose of this green bar?


----------



## Sixto

MysteryMan said:


> Question. On everyone's profile just above their Friends List is a green bar with a number in the middle and the word "Good" below the number. What is the purpose of this green bar?


It's how many Likes you have, and seems to start at 10.

People should click on Like for posts they find informative.


----------



## cypherx

MysteryMan said:


> Question. On everyone's profile just above their Friends List is a green bar with a number in the middle and the word "Good" below the number. What is the purpose of this green bar?


I don't see that on the iPhone? Is that what clicking the check mark does on the right? It said I can't vote on my own posts. I'm gonna try it on SIXTO's post since that helped me a lot.

Also this is my first post from the iPhone.


----------



## Sixto

cypherx said:


> I don't see that on the iPhone? Is that what clicking the check mark does on the right? It said I can't vote on my own posts. I'm gonna try it on SIXTO's post since that helped me a lot.
> 
> Also this is my first post from the iPhone.


Yep, on the iPhone, that's how you do Like.


----------



## MysteryMan

I clicked "Liked This" on you post (#306) but the number on the green bar remained the same. Is there a time delay?


Sixto said:


> It's how many Likes you have, and seems to start at 10.
> 
> People should click on Like for posts they find informative.


----------



## phrelin

The extended smilie list is gone??? How about a link to that!

And we need to get the show premiers calendar back.


----------



## Sixto

MysteryMan said:


> I clicked "Liked This" on you post (#306) but the number on the green bar remained the same. Is there a time delay?


It did change. It works.


----------



## MysteryMan

Yeah, I see it now on your profile. Thanks Sixto.


Sixto said:


> It did change. It works.


----------



## longrider

Regardiing the speel check in Firefox, I am also on Beta 21 and do not get any error messages. As you can see I obviously tried to make an eror. Is there some kind of setting?


----------



## Sixto

Same here, also on Firefox, spell check not working here either.


----------



## RAD

Really missing iSpy now.


----------



## Chris Blount

phrelin said:


> And we need to get the show premiers calendar back.


I am working on adding this back. Will need to be re-populated however.


----------



## hilmar2k

I am not going to read through all 16 pages, so I apologize in advance if this was covered.

I am not getting a mobile version of the site on my phone. Am I missing something?


----------



## David Bott

phrelin said:


> The extended smilie list is gone??? How about a link to that!
> 
> And we need to get the show premiers calendar back.


They will be imported... priorities. 

Calendar...Someone will need to make them again, whom ever did it before, as it is not something that could migrate.


----------



## David Bott

hilmar2k said:


> I am not going to read through all 16 pages, so I apologize in advance if this was covered.
> 
> I am not getting a mobile version of the site on my phone. Am I missing something?


Bottom of the page...Change Theme.


----------



## David Bott

NOTE...IP.Board default skin also now added back in. But seeing we did not design around this, well, somethings will be a little "off". We will not be modifying it as it is not our choice of Default skin.

Thanks.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

TV Shows calendar: http://www.dbstalk.com/calendar/2-tv-show-premiers/04-2013

Give me some time and I'll get it back up to speed.


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> Bottom of the page...Change Theme.


David, do you mean the Final Prestige link? Otherwise, I'm not seeing a change theme link with Chrome on my PC (see below). That said, I am using the Chrome 27 beta.


----------



## MysteryMan

"Change Theme" should be to the left of" Mark Community Read".


Steve said:


> David, do you mean the Final Prestige link? Otherwise, I'm not seeing a change theme link with Chrome on my PC (see below). That said, I am using the Chrome 27 beta.


----------



## Steve

MysteryMan said:


> "Change Theme" should be to the left of" Mark Community Read".


Yup. My bad for not checking the DBSTALK home page. The Change Theme link was there. Once I changed it from "executive", it now appears on all the pages.


----------



## Steve

Any way to increase the grace period for editing a post, before the "Edited by Steve" shows up? Used to be 5 minutes on the old site, IIRC. Looks like it's instantaneous now.


----------



## David Ortiz

Sixto said:


> Yes, I have the same problem with the Mobile skin where it doesn't handle quotes very well. It trys to condense the post and it's hard to tell which is part of the quote and which is post of the regular post. Hopefully there's a way to fix that.


Quotes with the mobile skin should look like the attached.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Bottom of the page...Change Theme.


Thank you!

I love a white background. Dark is too dreary for me. 

I'd used the preferred DBSTalk theme if there was a white background option.

Thanks David.


----------



## Sixto

hilmar2k said:


> I am not going to read through all 16 pages, so I apologize in advance if this was covered.
> 
> I am not getting a mobile version of the site on my phone. Am I missing something?


Yep, David has mentioned a few times that the mobile skin is the only option at this time. For me personally, I thought that would be a huge issue but I'm liking the mobile skin so far now that I created a few hard-coded bookmarks.


----------



## Sixto

David Ortiz said:


> Quotes with the mobile skin should look like the attached.


Mine doesn't look like that ..


----------



## hilmar2k

David Bott said:


> Bottom of the page...Change Theme.


Thanks. Definitely miss the app, though. Not sure how often I'll visit on my phone now.


----------



## Steve

Sixto said:


> Mine doesn't look like that ..
> 
> Trying to figure out how to add an attachment ...


Threw me too, at first. Go to "more options" bottom right, then to the bottom of that.


----------



## cypherx

Can't figure out how to add photos from iPhone into a post either.

Also there doesn't seem to be a quick way to go to last page in a very long thread when viewing the mobile site. Suggest a button or link to go to last page (and subsequently first page).


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> Threw me too, at first. Go to "more options" bottom right, then to the bottom of that.


Yep, thanks, figured it out a second later. I added the picture now above, I edited the post to show the problem.


----------



## David Ortiz

Sixto said:


> Mine doesn't look like that ..


Yes, that was from another site.

Have you found a way to follow or unfollow a thread or forum with the mobile skin?


----------



## cypherx

Sixto said:


> Yep, thanks, figured it out a second later. I added the picture now above, I edited the post to show the problem.


I don't see a more options on my iPhone.


----------



## Rich

Jim5506 said:


> Perhaps I've missed it, but I usualle scan a forum starting with the oldest thread I 've not read and when I get to the last post I just jump to the next newest thread in that forum.
> 
> I do not see a link for jumping to the next thread (chronologically) in a forum.
> 
> Is there something I need to turn on?


Well Jim, we seem to be in the minority here. I do the same thing, but David says that it's a little used function and not implemented. The ONLY forums I use have that option. Perhaps more good folks could weigh in on this. I think it's used a lot more than they think. I found David's answer very disappointing. I realize he's up to his butt in alligators, but I can't believe you and I are the only ones that use that option.

Rich


----------



## Sixto

David Ortiz said:


> Yes, that was from another site.
> 
> Have you found a way to follow or unfollow a thread or forum with the mobile skin?


I had that problem yesterday that I couldn't figure out how to turn on following for a thread within the mobile skin. I need to play with it some more but on PC mostly during today.


----------



## harsh

Is there a skin that cuts down on the massive acreage required by the borders and other overhead? Even the mobile skin only gets me only two or three posts per window with a 1650x1080 full-screen browser.

The range of text sizes used is to great to effectively use the browser's zoom function.


----------



## loudo

Nice job to all involved. It looks great, and is easy to read.


----------



## coolman302003

AntAltMike said:


> Pardon my typo in my post #276, where I struck the adjacent key (d instead of s). At the bottom of the page on all other bulletin boards I visit, it shows the time at which the page I am viewing was produced. That tells me whether or how recently I have updated it, otherwise I won't know if what I am looking at is a stale or cached page.


Are you referring to something similar to this on vBulletin based forums?


----------



## mitchflorida

I like the more modern look, but the logo and top of the home page doesn't look all that professional and too much blank space. The older site seemed to load a lot faster, so I kind of favor the old site to be honest.


----------



## Jim5506

The link to go to the next unread post is at the bottom of each page, but it just loops me back to the post I am reading instead of sending me to the next post.

I presume he misunderstood what I was saying because the facility obviously exists, the link is there, it just does not yet function correctly.


Rich said:


> Well Jim, we seem to be in the minority here. I do the same thing, but David says that it's a little used function and not implemented. The ONLY forums I use have that option. Perhaps more good folks could weigh in on this. I think it's used a lot more than they think. I found David's answer very disappointing. I realize he's up to his butt in alligators, but I can't believe you and I are the only ones that use that option.
> 
> Rich


----------



## Rich

Jim5506 said:


> The link to go to the next unread post is at the bottom of each page, but it just loops me back to the post I am reading instead of sending me to the next post.
> 
> I presume he misunderstood what I was saying because the facility obviously exists, the link is there, it just does not yet function correctly.


I haven't seen a link to allow that, where is it?

Rich


----------



## Jim5506

Look at the space between the last post and the "Reply to this topic" window - on the far right side it says "Next Unread Topic". Click there and at least for me it just loops me back to my current topic.


Rich said:


> I haven't seen a link to allow that, where is it?
> 
> Rich


----------



## MysteryMan

I agree with you on the new logo. The satellite dish needs some artistic touch ups.


mitchflorida said:


> I like the more modern look, but the logo and top of the home page doesn't look all that professional and too much blank space. The older site seemed to load a lot faster, so I kind of favor the old site to be honest.


----------



## Holydoc

I can collapse certain sections of the forum, like the Dish topics, while using the default theme. However if I then switch to Mobile theme, the sections I collapsed are there with no way to collapse them. Can this be fixed?


----------



## jdspencer

I agree with a previous poster about the top Banner taking up too much space.
Also, there seems to be a lot of open space at the bottom each posting.
Another thing that I'd like would be a way to change the color scheme.
It's a bit too clinical for me.


----------



## dpeters11

I don't know if this would help any on Tapatalk support, but I personally would be very open to throwing some money in to help offset the cost for at least the first year, maybe others would be as well. I'd personally rather do it this way than charge for the app itself. I know that a site like this is quite expensive to run and I'm sure even with the club memberships and ads, it's not exactly raking in big profits. First year costs look to be about $450 with the one time setup fee.


----------



## SayWhat?

I love it when

people say "I'm too busy to read ..." but then expect others to answer the same questions over and over.
people nitpick the little things.

I would like to see the Syetem/Server Timestamp at the bottom of the page though.


----------



## jtrippe77

I am using iPhone and click on mobile version at bottom. I then saved as bookmark. However, anytime I open the bookmark again it reverts back to the full version. is there anyway in Safari to get it to open the mobile version every time?


----------



## Blurayfan

jtrippe77 said:


> I am using iPhone and click on mobile version at bottom. I then saved as bookmark. However, anytime I open the bookmark again it reverts back to the full version. is there anyway in Safari to get it to open the mobile version every time?


After the site upgraded it did default to the mobile version on the iPhone every time. When the mobile skin was modified it now no longer is the default and has to be selected manually on each visit.


----------



## Steve

Blurayfan said:


> After the site upgraded it did default to the mobile version on the iPhone every time. When the mobile skin was modified it now no longer is the default and has to be selected manually on each visit.


FWIW, on my iPhone 4, I seem to get the mobile version every time. I don't think I did anything to make that happen, either. :shrug:

One problem I do have, however, is that I can't easily tell quoted text from new text, as you can see by the attached.


----------



## cypherx

There are just going to be some instances where I need the full version on the iPhone. Jumping to the last page of a very long thread for one. There's no button for it in the mobile theme.

I wonder if all this back and forth puts something in Safari's cache where mobile themed bookmarks randomly take me to the full version instead?


----------



## Holydoc

Blurayfan said:


> After the site upgraded it did default to the mobile version on the iPhone every time. When the mobile skin was modified it now no longer is the default and has to be selected manually on each visit.


Same thing happens on my Android Incredible.


----------



## David Ortiz

Steve said:


> One problem I do have, however, is that I can't easily tell quoted text from new text, as you can see by the attached.











I found another board with the same software and quotes are easily distinguished there, so it should just be some tweaking to get the skin here to look right.


----------



## Laxguy

MysteryMan said:


> I clicked "Liked This" on you post (#306) but the number on the green bar remained the same. Is there a time delay?


Your number of "likes" shouldn't change when you like another's post. But their number should.


----------



## SayWhat?

The whole 'Like' system needs to be deleted. This isn't Junior High School.


----------



## jtrippe77

Blurayfan said:


> After the site upgraded it did default to the mobile version on the iPhone every time. When the mobile skin was modified it now no longer is the default and has to be selected manually on each visit.


Are there any plans to update this? The mobile site it so much easier to read on the iphone. I just wish it defaulted to that or that the forums were in an app like Tapatalk. Maybe I'm beeing too picky. It is, after all, just one more click (or press). The mobile versions and apps seem to run faster on mobile devices. At least in my experience.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> NOTE...IP.Board default skin also now added back in. But seeing we did not design around this, well, somethings will be a little "off". We will not be modifying it as it is not our choice of Default skin.
> 
> Thanks.


I think you'll find people like the IP skin better than the one the site was designed around.


SayWhat? said:


> The whole 'Like' system needs to be deleted. This isn't Junior High School.


Could not agree more.


----------



## David Bott

Hi...



jtrippe77 said:


> I am using iPhone and click on mobile version at bottom. I then saved as bookmark. However, anytime I open the bookmark again it reverts back to the full version. is there anyway in Safari to get it to open the mobile version every time?


I suggest making sure you have current bookmarks and not ones that were made for the old site. Also try clearing your cache.



Blurayfan said:


> After the site upgraded it did default to the mobile version on the iPhone every time. When the mobile skin was modified it now no longer is the default and has to be selected manually on each visit.


 Try clearing your cache. - Not sure...just a thought.



Steve said:


> FWIW, on my iPhone 4, I seem to get the mobile version every time. I don't think I did anything to make that happen, either. :shrug:
> 
> One problem I do have, however, is that I can't easily tell quoted text from new text, as you can see by the attached.


Yes, you keep mentioning this. They the other mobile skin and see if it works for you. I did not make the temple for the skin and would need to reach out to the developer. Other things at this time though I needed to work on.



Holydoc said:


> Same thing happens on my Android Incredible.


Try clearing your cache. - Not sure...just a thought.



SayWhat? said:


> The whole 'Like' system needs to be deleted. This isn't Junior High School.


You are not "liking" the member, but what the member posted. This is a good thing as people should sometime say thanks for the time some of the members put in to help others. It is a something that makes others feel good.


----------



## Sixto

spartanstew said:


> I think you'll find people like the IP skin better than the one the site was designed around.


That's my view. The standard IPB skin is nice and white, condensed would be better, but I always prefer a white background for it's contrast with black text, while using color to separate sections and highlight.


----------



## spartanstew

We have a thread for post count, we have PM's, and most members thank people that help them with a post.

Not a big deal, but the like button does seem a bit childish.


----------



## Chris Blount

> I think you'll find people like the IP skin better than the one the site was designed around.
> Could not agree more.


I don't see any issue with the like system. It actually could help reduce clutter on the forums because some people create "+1" posts. That gets old real fast.

The only reason like systems are not liked is because of the stigma attached to social media.


----------



## Steve

David Ortiz said:


> IMG_1047.jpg
> 
> I found another board with the same software and quotes are easily distinguished there, so it should just be some tweaking to get the skin here to look right.


Yup. That would definitely work. What you attached looks like it might be the "IP Board default" skin for mobile

@David Bott: Is there a way to change the default mobile skin on the iPhone that I'm just not seeing? TIA.


----------



## spartanstew

Chris Blount said:


> The only reason like systems are not liked is because of the stigma attached to social media.


Must not be the only reason, because I know of no such stigma.


----------



## Blurayfan

Cache has been cleared, still defaults to the full version on my iPhone.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> I think you'll find people like the IP skin better than the one the site was designed around.
> Could not agree more.


To each their own as we also have had people as for a DARK color. We hade a lot of people in the site before it went live (Been testing for months) No one said a thing and we also tried different ones. We started with the default one, but it was not to our liking as it was just to "boxed". When we went to this one, people really mentioned it. I think I tried 5, bought each on to see. So, well, at least you can use the other. But we will not look to adjust issues like formatting or something. It is very hard to maintain multi themes.

Thanks


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> Yes, you keep mentioning this. They the other mobile skin and see if it works for you. I did not make the temple for the skin and would need to reach out to the developer. Other things at this time though I needed to work on.


First time mention for me. Sorry if this has come up before, tho, and I missed it. I haven't had time to read through the whole thread.


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> Cache has been cleared, still defaults to the full version on my iPhone.


Sorry, not sure what to say. Works on my Android and I have heard from others that their iPhone works file with it. I do have the options set for it to use the skin. It is CHECKED to be used when the site sees your browser platform. So I am kind of at a loss right now.

But hey, all the Emoticon's are now back . I know that was a big concern to some it seems.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> To each their own as we also have had people as for a DARK color. We hade a lot of people in the site before it went live (Been testing for months) No one said a thing and we also tried different ones. We started with the default one, but it was not to our liking as it was just to "boxed". When we went to this one, people really mentioned it. I think I tried 5, bought each on to see. So, well, at least you can use the other. But we will not look to adjust issues like formatting or something. It is very hard to maintain multi themes.
> 
> Thanks


A darker color would be good too, as I'm sure would others. I don't like the default IP because it's white, but because it has contrasts. Various shades of gray on top of other shades of gray, like the Executive, is just a bit boring IMO. But, it is what it is.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> To each their own as we also have had people as for a DARK color. We hade a lot of people in the site before it went live (Been testing for months) No one said a thing and we also tried different ones. We started with the default one, but it was not to our liking as it was just to "boxed". When we went to this one, people really mentioned it. I think I tried 5, bought each on to see. So, well, at least you can use the other. But we will not look to adjust issues like formatting or something. It is very hard to maintain multi themes.
> 
> Thanks


Having never had any experience with these things ... if the only thing different with your Executive skin was a white background, is that a big deal? (as an option) Just curious. I'd love to use the skin that you provide, so that I have the same experience as everyone, but not sure that I want that darker screen. I always use a white background for every site to have the high contrast of black text on a white background.


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> Sorry, not sure what to say. Works on my Android and I have heard from others that their iPhone works file with it. I do have the options set for it to use the skin. It is CHECKED to be used when the site sees your browser platform. So I am kind of at a loss right now.
> 
> But hey, all the Emoticon's are now back . I know that was a big concern to some it seems.


That attachment begs the question, "What happens if you check _both_ Androids?" Maybe that's why some are having difficulties? Just a thought.


----------



## Holydoc

David Bott,

I tried clearing cache and the theme that now pops up is blue&white, full version, which says at the bottom left "You are using a theme designed for your browser."

When I click the link that states "Click here to manually choose a theme", the browser immediately reverts to the default grey and white theme but still full version. At the bottom left, I now have an option to "Use Mobile Version". 

So to recap, I must select DBTalk, select "Click here to manually choose a theme", and then select "Use Mobile Version" in order to get to the mobile version of the site now.


----------



## David Bott

Steve said:


> That attachment begs the question, "What happens if you check _both_ Androids?" Maybe that's why some are having difficulties? Just a thought.


I did...I think it is just a redundant addition.


----------



## Sixto

Same issue here. Keeps defaulting to the non-mobile theme. It was working fine all day yesterday.

Maybe the issue is that I'm using the IPB standard theme on the PC?


----------



## Sixto

Holydoc said:


> David Bott,
> 
> I tried clearing cache and the theme that now pops up is blue&white, full version, which says at the bottom left "You are using a theme designed for your browser."
> 
> When I click the link that states "Click here to manually choose a theme", the browser immediately reverts to the default grey and white theme but still full version. At the bottom left, I now have an option to "Use Mobile Version".
> 
> So to recap, I must select DBTalk, select "Click here to manually choose a theme", and then select "Use Mobile Version" in order to get to the mobile version of the site now.


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Regarding spell-check and Firefox...

For me, in Firefox 21 beta... The setting is in Preferences. Look for the Advanced section, then the General tab. Under Browsing there should be a checkbox that reads "Check Spelling as I type". I have that box checked and mine seems to work.


----------



## Sixto

All is fine on the iPhone until I manually close the tab in Safari, then I need to start from scratch and select the mobile theme. I have the IPB standard theme on the PC. I did try clearing the cache also, with no impact.


----------



## Sixto

Sixto said:


> All is fine on the iPhone until I manually close the tab in Safari, then I need to start from scratch and select the mobile theme. I have the IPB standard theme on the PC. I did try clearing the cache also, with no impact.


Just tried switching to the Executive theme on the PC, then closing the tab on Safari, same issue ... when I open the site for the first time, it defaults to the main theme, need to click on the link to allow a change, and then click on the link to the mobile theme. repeatable every time.


----------



## David Bott

Holydoc said:


> David Bott,
> 
> I tried clearing cache and the theme that now pops up is blue&white, full version, which says at the bottom left "You are using a theme designed for your browser."
> 
> When I click the link that states "Click here to manually choose a theme", the browser immediately reverts to the default grey and white theme but still full version. At the bottom left, I now have an option to "Use Mobile Version".
> 
> So to recap, I must select DBTalk, select "Click here to manually choose a theme", and then select "Use Mobile Version" in order to get to the mobile version of the site now.


Sorry...really at a loss to this one at this time. I will look to install Forum Runner, but from a post above, that has it own issues. $450 for TapaTalk per year.


----------



## David Bott

OH! Try now! - Mobile that is.


----------



## David Bott

Jim5506 said:


> Look at the space between the last post and the "Reply to this topic" window - on the far right side it says "Next Unread Topic". Click there and at least for me it just loops me back to my current topic.


I have reported this as a bug to the company.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> OH! Try now! - Mobile that is.


Now it's really broken. It no longer shows unread threads as highlighted.


----------



## Sixto

And the "More" option is gone.


----------



## Sixto

Whatever you did, it's now broken in a major way.


----------



## David Bott

Any change now?


----------



## Holydoc

David Bott said:


> OH! Try now! - Mobile that is.


David,

Mine is working now.


----------



## Holydoc

Holydoc said:


> David,
> 
> Mine is working now.


Now about that mobile problem of not allowing you to collapse sections of the forums that you are not interested in.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, confused...

Holydoc are you iPhone or Android?

Same to you Sixto?


----------



## Sixto

wait a sec ... might be fine now.


----------



## Blurayfan

OK.. My iPhone does now default to the mobile version at every restart.


----------



## Sixto

All good now.


----------



## Holydoc

David Bott said:


> Ok, confused...
> 
> Holydoc are you iPhone or Android?
> 
> Same to you Sixto?


David,

I am using Android version 2.3.4 on a HTC Incredible phone. Browser Version Webkit/533.1


----------



## Sixto

Posting from phone. All fixed.


----------



## RASCAL01

Where are the new posts? Looks like nothing since Friday......


----------



## Holydoc

Looks like you fixed it! /cheer


----------



## David Bott

Ok, good! It looks like when IP.Board staff worked on fixing the IP.Board skin they marked the Executive Mobile skin for ADMIN use only. The system is set to force that, so it did, then it moved you back to the main site skin.

So Good.

Now go turn on your TV...Bomb went off at the end of the Boston Marathon!!!!!!


----------



## Sixto

now just need to fix the quoting problem posted earlier ... but defaults to correct skin now ...
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:22310]


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> Ok, good! It looks like when IP.Board staff worked on fixing the IP.Board skin they marked the Executive Mobile skin for ADMIN use only. The system is set to force that, so it did, then it moved you back to the main site skin.
> 
> So Good.
> 
> Now go turn on your TV...Bomb went off at the end of the Boston Marathon!!!!!!


Watching that news coverage now.


----------



## David Bott

RASCAL01 said:


> Where are the new posts? Looks like nothing since Friday......


I am sorry...LOTS of new posts. ????


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> now just need to fix the quoting problem posted earlier ... but defaults to correct skin now ...


Like I also said...it is out of my control and I need to contact the developer.

Looking at your photo, I am not sure if that is the skin I bought or the default one. Or if the software has it's own version for iPhone.


----------



## 4HiMarks

I hate it! Too much padding/white space. I come here to read what people have to say. I want as many words on the screen as possible. The way it is now, I get maybe 2 posts per screenful, if they are only one line each. Is there a text only option? I tried the Change Theme link at the bottom and they are all just as bad, including the mobile ones.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Like I also said...it is out of my control and I need to contact the developer.


Yep, no rush, it's easy to live with it, but easily recreatable on the iPhone for the developer. Thanks David.


----------



## Doug Brott

longrider said:


> Regardiing the speel check in Firefox, I am also on Beta 21 and do not get any error messages. As you can see I obviously tried to make an eror. Is there some kind of setting?


 :nono:


----------



## mitchflorida

If you are going to have a like button, you should also have a dislike button.

Or thumbs up and thumbs down. That is a must.


----------



## David Bott

mitchflorida said:


> If you are going to have a like button, you should also have a dislike button.
> 
> Or thumbs up and thumbs down. That is a must.


The idea is to be positive to promote good posts or agreements. Adding a DISLIKE would just make people abuse it to attack others.


----------



## longrider

Stewart Vernon said:


> Regarding spell-check and Firefox...
> 
> For me, in Firefox 21 beta... The setting is in Preferences. Look for the Advanced section, then the General tab. Under Browsing there should be a checkbox that reads "Check Spelling as I type". I have that box checked and mine seems to work.


Interesting, as that is the first place I checked. It is turned on and on other sites including the old DBSTalk it worked as it should. However on this site it does nothing. Not a big deal, I just have to proof read a little more carefully


----------



## SayWhat?

David Bott said:


> ou are not "liking" the member, but what the member posted. This is a good thing as people should sometime say thanks for the time some of the members put in to help others. It is a something that makes others feel good.


I've seen it turn into a popularity contest with people vying to be 'liked' and commenting about how many more they have than others. It turns into a real mess and sends sites straight into the dumper. By the time Admin realizes their mistake and turns it off, it can take months to undo the damage and restore the site's reputation and credibility.


----------



## David Bott

Then you must have loved the request for a DISLIKE button.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I saw somewhere where it had all the attached files I attached on the site. Can't find where it is now anyone know where to find it?


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Never mind just found it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Obviously it will take some time for folks to get used to the changes on this site.

Some people accept and adjust to change better than others.

Weeks from now...people will likely be used to the new site.


----------



## cypherx

Does news only go back to Jan 16th?

I like the look of the site. Kind of reminds me of the Fios IMG 1.9 update when it first came out. Color scheme wise anyway.

Thanks for getting on top of the mobile. My bookmark (saved as an icon on my iphone) now takes me to the mobile page. Though it would be nice to have a jump to last (or first) page when in a very long paginated thread.

Not to make things more complicated, but if you had 2 themes, this one as default that we could call light, and then a dark theme... I think that would cater to everyones liking. I imagine the dark theme to look just like this design wise... just darker colors. Hey you know when FIOS IMG rolled out, the same thing happened and it lead to IMG 1.9.1!


----------



## Gary Toma

I understand that the inability to post tables is a recognized problem on this thread's Post #1's ugly list.

I am only searching for a prognosis response. While tables are a standard IPB capability, there are obviously problems with the implementation at hand; those problems may not be resolved quickly.

The real question perhaps: should I begin modifying software to begin producing JPG or PDF presentations in the absence of tables?


----------



## Blurayfan

One interesting change with the new forum software. Subscribed threads you set to receive email updates for send out the updates even if you haven't visited the site since the last update.

I don't know if it should work that way, but I find that to be a nice feature.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I have a table that I need to fix too... I'm leaning at the moment to doing something offline and then attaching it as an image to the post. My table is pretty small, though. For larger tables, I don't know if attaching graphics will be the way to go. Hopefully we get a better solution to tables for those who have larger formatted information to maintain.


----------



## David Bott

gct said:


> I understand that the inability to post tables is a recognized problem on this thread's Post #1's ugly list.
> 
> I am only searching for a prognosis response. While tables are a standard IPB capability, there are obviously problems with the implementation at hand; those problems may not be resolved quickly.
> 
> The real question perhaps: should I begin modifying software to begin producing JPG or PDF presentations in the absence of tables?


I am not aware that IPB has tables as standard??? Can you please show me where you had seen this? It surely is not for any forum and usually needs a plug in or something to make it work.

Thanks.


----------



## Sixto

Yep, I was going to wait and see what happens. I have a few tables that I need to figure out what to do with eventually. No biggie in the interim. I also generate my daily transponder map change with tags within the code tag that doesn't seem to work anymore. It doesn't seem to like formatting tags for bold or underline within a CODE tag.


----------



## spartanstew

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Obviously it will take some time for folks to get used to the changes on this site.
> 
> Some people accept and adjust to change better than others.
> 
> Weeks from now...people will likely be used to the new site.


And then you get posts like this, where people are practically begging for someone to hit the like button.


----------



## mitchflorida

Giving a thumbs up , thumbs down option at least gives you some valuable information on how well an idea is supported. Just a like button, is just a waste of time. This isn't Facebook.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> I am not aware that IPB has tables as standard??? Can you please show me where you had seen this? It surely is not for any forum and usually needs a plug in or something to make it work.
> 
> Thanks.


I have found some mods to add table support.
http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/6099-table-bbcode/
http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/3520-hsc-table-bbcode/


----------



## FYRPLG

This so far is a great change. Thanks to all for all the endless work put into a major change like this.

Thanks again for the best forum around!!!!!


----------



## John W

Excellent quick work on my two comments on restoring the Recent Topics sidebar and the RSS feeds. Thank you!


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> I have found some mods to add table support.
> http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/6099-table-bbcode/
> http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/3520-hsc-table-bbcode/


Thanks...Neither work with 3.4.X which we are on. I did buy one and the mods are testing it...but it does not seem to work well. $25 gone.


----------



## David Bott

John W said:


> Excellent quick work on my two comments on restoring the Recent Topics sidebar and the RSS feeds. Thank you!


RSS Feed...Someone noticed!  I did that about an hour ago and was not sure even how to use it as I don't us RSS. Glad it worked. LOL


----------



## mitchflorida

Haven't you guys noticed that the icon next to the Webpage title tab hasn't been updated? It's the same old one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

mitchflorida said:


> Haven't you guys noticed that the icon next to the Webpage title tab hasn't been updated? It's the same old one.


I assume you are talking about the "Favorite Icon" that shows in browser tabs and bookmarks? Yeah, I noticed it earlier. It needs to be updated but isn't too high on the list... will probably sneak in at some point when they are updating some other graphics I suspect.


----------



## Steve

Just noticed you can delete your poll vote and re-enter it. That's a nice touch. :up:


----------



## Chris Blount

Steve said:


> Just noticed you can delete your poll vote and re-enter it. That's a nice touch. :up:


Yes. Made sure that feature was turned on.


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> Just noticed you can delete your poll vote and re-enter it. That's a nice touch. :up:


Yep, been a few times over the years where I could have used that feature.


----------



## David Bott

mitchflorida said:


> Haven't you guys noticed that the icon next to the Webpage title tab hasn't been updated? It's the same old one.


It was updated just about 10 mins ago.  So now it would be a browser thing. (Cache...whatever.)


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> It was updated just about 10 mins ago.  So now it would be a browser thing. (Cache...whatever.)


My browser, Firefox 20 just received the new icon.


----------



## loudo

Am I missing a setting that is causing me to get an email every time someone replys to a diswcussion I am subscribed to? With the old software I used to get one the first time someone would reply, and no more until I read that one, now I get one everytime anyone does. Just from this discussion I got around 50 emails since this morning.


----------



## MysteryMan

Check your Notification Options.


loudo said:


> Am I missing a setting that is causing me to get an email every time someone replys to a diswcussion I am subscribed to? With the old software I used to get one the first time someone would reply, and no more until I read that one, now I get one everytime anyone does. Just from this discussion I got around 50 emails since this morning.


----------



## David Bott

I am done for the night guys. Just letting you know so you do not think I am not doing things.  

Thanks for all the thoughts and help.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Not able to skip to specific pages in the thread or skip to the beginning/end can be a pain to deal with when mobile...


----------



## Blurayfan

loudo said:


> Am I missing a setting that is causing me to get an email every time someone replys to a diswcussion I am subscribed to? With the old software I used to get one the first time someone would reply, and no more until I read that one, now I get one everytime anyone does. Just from this discussion I got around 50 emails since this morning.


Content I Follow


----------



## ThomasM

David Bott said:


> Yes, just you can see your warning points. No need to tell others you already have 7.  (Kidding)


What on earth is a "warning point"??


----------



## loudo

Blurayfan said:


> Content I Follow


I saw that, I guess I just have to try all of the selections until I find the one that doesn't send email everytime.


----------



## James Long

ThomasM said:


> What on earth is a "warning point"??


A reminder to you and moderators (and no one else) that you broke a forum rule recently.

May your warning points level remain zero!


----------



## ThomasM

Is it just my goofy Chrome browser or do many signature lines seem extremely small and in some cases unreadable?

Mine looked like this but I went to my profile and re-entered it and now it seems fine.


----------



## dpeters11

ThomasM said:


> What on earth is a "warning point"??


It's a system they can use to start moderating someone, prevent posting for a certain time frame etc. It's customizable and I'm assuming something very few of us need to worry about.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

loudo said:


> I saw that, I guess I just have to try all of the selections until I find the one that doesn't send email everytime.


In the upper left corner click on your user name, thick click on "my settings" and along the left side click on "notifications" then uncheck all the email options for notifications.

OMG I'm actually starting to understand this site. 

Ok ok ok, yes I'm getting used to it, but the cell phone site still needs a lot of work. An app would be nice again.


----------



## cypherx

James Long said:


> A reminder to you and moderators (and no one else) that you broke a forum rule recently.
> 
> May your warning points level remain zero!


Would they reduce after time? In PA if you are speeding or some other traffic violation you get points assessed (like 3 points plus a point for each additional 10 mph over). Each year of clean driving I think 2 points come off.

Similar?

Also the favicon thing... Isn't the iPhone supposed to use that for the home screen icon? You know if you "bookmark to home screen"? Currently it's basically a snapshot of the site (mini screenshot).


----------



## David Bott

cypherx said:


> Would they reduce after time? In PA if you are speeding or some other traffic violation you get points assessed (like 3 points plus a point for each additional 10 mph over). Each year of clean driving I think 2 points come off.
> 
> Similar?
> 
> Also the favicon thing... Isn't the iPhone supposed to use that for the home screen icon? You know if you "bookmark to home screen"? Currently it's basically a snapshot of the site (mini screenshot).


Yes, some point will reduce over time and expire. We set it up and it is based on the "infraction" if you will. It is just something that helps the support team keep track.

Not sure on how the iPhone works sorry to say. We do have a Fav Icon...maybe something different is needed for the iPhone? If someone knows, let us know and we will surely make one and upload it.


----------



## cypherx

See here:

http://www.kylejlarson.com/blog/2012/adding-an-icon-for-iphone-ipad-android-to-your-website/

I pasted that from an iPhone so not sure if it will make it a link or not. Here goes... !


----------



## Drucifer

SayWhat? said:


> The whole 'Like' system needs to be deleted. This isn't Junior High School.


I find that feature useless as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

With all respect to folks who don't like the Like system... Having it there isn't hurting anyone or anything, and unless someone trumps me and says otherwise, if you don't like it you can just ignore it. Outside of testing it to see that it worked, I mostly have been ignoring it myself. In the scheme of things it really seems a minor point compared to some of the other good feedback and points/problems brought up in this thread.


----------



## spartanstew

That may be true Stewart, but the reverse is also true (having it there isn't helping anyone or anything). I've seen it used in other forums and it ends up that you have certain posters that try to accumulate likes (as if they're a badge of honor), which is way more annoying than the +1's that someone else referred to earlier. I've never been a fan of post counts either, but they're obviously here to stay, because they result in things like the "Congratulations on Post Count Threads" as if there's actually achievement (as a side not I noticed that my "Congratulations on Like Counts Thread" got deleted. Why? What's the difference? In fact, based on the posts by David, Chris, and yourself, Likes would be more important than Posts, no?. So shouldn't that thread have stayed and the other deleted?).

Anyway, yes, it can somewhat be ignored - except for the big Like This button on every post which seems to be the most prominent feature in the post - but I still don't understand the purpose or need. It will rarely be used to Thank Someone, which seems to be the intended purpose.


----------



## Drucifer

Blurayfan said:


> I have found some mods to add table support.
> http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/6099-table-bbcode/
> http://community.invisionpower.com/files/file/3520-hsc-table-bbcode/


Looks simple enough. But didn't know what version they were running here. Well hopefully they upgrade their mods to work for this version -- soon.


----------



## James Long

Drucifer said:


> Looks simple enough.


See reply above ...


David Bott said:


> Thanks...Neither work with 3.4.X which we are on. I did buy one and the mods are testing it...but it does not seem to work well. $25 gone.


----------



## Drucifer

James Long said:


> See reply above ...


Read that after I posted.

I'm surprised they broke 'needed' mods in their upgrade. Makes me wonder about their beta testing of this version. Or didn't anyone notice niether mod worked during their beta testing period of this version.


----------



## James Long

Drucifer said:


> I'm surprised they broke 'needed' mods in their upgrade. Makes me wonder about their beta testing of this version. Or didn't anyone notice niether mod worked during their beta testing period of this version.


That is the problem with modifications. It is not the responsibility of the people writing the core program to make sure every mod continues to work. It is the responsibility of the people writing the mods. Many sites may get along fine without tables. We would like to have them ... and that is why David is working on figuring out how to make them work (along with a lot of other features). At the risk that the next version of the core will see them break again.


----------



## B Newt

Scott Kocourek said:


> Go to the bottom of the screen and click mark community read .


I dont see that option on the bottom??


----------



## Sixto

B Newt said:


> I dont see that option on the bottom??


It should be at the very bottom starting at the left after the RSS logo and "Change Theme", in the Desktop Theme. You won't see it in the Mobile Skin.


----------



## Matt L

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm in Firefox beta 21... and I see the little squiggles underneath anything I misspell and then I can right-click on those words and get suggestions. So, unless I'm missing something... my Firefox seems to be spell-checking like it is supposed to do.


 I'm on FF 20.0.1 and there is no spell check on this site for me. If I use Chrome it works fine. But I hate chrome's lousy bookmark management so I rarely use it. If I type terqwe no notice of a misspell.


----------



## David Bott

*Phone App Update *

I have just installed support for the dedicated DBSTalk phone app. I am not 100% sure it will function has their have been reports that it has issues with versions of IP.Board above 3.4.2. So, give it a shot is all I can say at this time.

Well, as expected, it fails when trying to view a thread. Support ticket opened with the company/developer....but they have known about this issue from DECEMBER. This is the issue when needed to rely on 3rd party plugins. And get this...I PAID for the app to branded for the site and to make it free for the members and I still can not get service.


----------



## Steve

Is there a way to "quote this post in a PM", like we used to be able to do in vB3? TIA.


----------



## David Bott

Steve said:


> Is there a way to "quote this post in a PM", like we used to be able to do in vB3? TIA.


Please read the FIRST POST in the thread.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I have to keep hiding all of the Dish Forums even after I log in. Please fix.
I keep getting the news page when I log in. Do not want. Please fix.
I prefer a dark theme. Please fix.


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> Please read the FIRST POST in the thread.


Got it. Looking for a plug-in for "quote post in a PM". Thanks.


----------



## David Bott

SPACEMAKER said:


> I have to keep hiding all of the Dish Forums even after I log in. Please fix.
> I keep getting the news page when I log in. Do not want. Please fix.
> I prefer a dark theme. Please fix.


Check your browser as it seems to work just fine in my 3 that I have been using for testing. (Cache, cookie issue, security settings?)

Use this for your home page bookmark... http://www.dbstalk.com/index - Nothing to FIX as this is the way the site always operated.

And others prefer other colors...themes are hard to maintain when change are made to the site. As such, we will not be adding multi themes.


----------



## David Bott

Steve said:


> Got it. Looking for a plug-in for "quote post in a PM". Thanks.


And their does not seem to be one. It would have to be custom written and that right now I am not ready to shell out.


----------



## The Merg

Coming to the site today on my iPad using Chrome, I get prompted to download the DBSTalk app. When selecting to download, it takes me to the App Store and prompts me to download the now-defunct DBSTalk app.

- Merg


----------



## dpeters11

I used my phone for the first time extensively last night. I had to switch back and forth between mobile and full. Full to get to the last page or so of a thread, but using the Full version on my phone, the post button doesn't work. Have to use mobile for that. Fortunately when I switched over, even though I had to redo my post, my phone started to immediately suggest the same word I'd used the first time so it went pretty quickly.


----------



## David Bott

The Merg said:


> Coming to the site today on my iPad using Chrome, I get prompted to download the DBSTalk app. When selecting to download, it takes me to the App Store and prompts me to download the now-defunct DBSTalk app.
> 
> - Merg


Augh....Now turning off Dedicated APP here until I get a reply from my support request. Thanks for the head up on that.


----------



## Sixto

Yep, interesting Forum Runner support ... (or non support)

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2295

http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2333

But at least it's a positive step that the app at least can communicate, maybe the Forum Runner people will figure this out. As mentioned, while the mobile skin works, it would be so nice to go back to the old way that I was so comfortable with.

Thanks again for trying.


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> Yep, interesting Forum Runner support ... (or non support)
> 
> http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2295
> 
> http://www.forumrunner.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2333
> 
> But at least it's a positive step that the app at least can communicate, maybe the Forum Runner people will figure this out. As mentioned, while the mobile skin works, it would be so nice to go back to the old way that I was so comfortable with.
> 
> Thanks again for trying.


Also would like to see it work again. After all, I paid for the app to have it dedicated for us.


----------



## Sixto

David, it would be great if you could at least leave the App in it's present bad state, even if it doesn't work properly. It does let me see thread lists, and you can read conversations. People will see the error on threads, but that's better then it not working at all.


----------



## Sixto

In a list of threads, is it possible to see an indicator of which threads you're subscribed/follow?


----------



## Blurayfan

Sixto said:


> In a list of threads, is it possible to see an indicator of which threads you're subscribed/follow?


there doesn't appear to be a subscribed indication. There is however a star icon (indicator you posted in the thread and if it is lit indicates new posts) clicking that loads the first unread post


----------



## Sixto

Blurayfan said:


> there doesn't appear to be a subscribed indication. There is however a star icon (indicator you posted in the thread and if it is lit indicates new posts) clicking that loads the first unread post


Yep, I see those stars and also dots, but I'm so used to looking at a list of threads in a forum and seeing which ones I subscribe to, to notice the ones that I'm not so that I can possibly add those. I mostly just read subscribed threads and am continually adding new ones, which is why the new thread unread status syncing across sessions and platforms is a huge improvement.


----------



## Nick

David, In the member information area to the left of each post, I would like to see "*Date Joined*" added back. I take some small degree of personal pride in the fact that I have been a continuously active member (user) since 23 April 2002. Also, I like to see the join dates of other posters.

From my perspective, the migration has been amazingly smooth.

Congratulations, and thank you.

Nick


----------



## Blurayfan

Nick said:


> David, In the member information area to the left of each post, I would like to see "*Date Joined*" added back. I take some small degree of personal pride in the fact that I have been a continuously active member (user) since 23 April 2002. Also, I like to see the join dates of other posters.
> 
> From my perspective, the migration has been amazingly smooth.
> 
> Congratulations, and thank you.
> 
> Nick


While the date joined is not viewable on left of each post, if you hover over the username the detail is displayed.


----------



## Nick

Blurayfan said:


> While the date joined is not viewable on left of each post, if you hover over the username the detail is displayed.


Thanks.


----------



## Laxguy

When I click on View New Content, it often opens up Members or News, not forums. This for last couple of days.


----------



## Sixto

Laxguy said:


> When I click on View New Content, it often opens up Members or News, not forums. This for last couple of days.


Yeah, I was seeing that too, it seems to be somewhat context sensitive as to where you are, or maybe just a bug.

I've switched to hard-coded URLs and now all is great, at least for me.

From PC, subscribed: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=followed

From mobile, subscribed: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums&followedItemsOnly=1

From PC & mobile, new posts: http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums&followedItemsOnly=0


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> When I click on View New Content, it often opens up Members or News, not forums. This for last couple of days.


If you select a combination of filters on the left and then bookmark that page, I believe you'll always get what you want. E.g., this bookmark shows content I haven't read in the forums on my "forum filter" list:

http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums


----------



## Sixto

It also remembers your other settings for New Content across sessions and platforms, such as time frame (today, weeks, since last visit), which probably also can be hard-coded in a URL.


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> If you select a combination of filters on the left and then bookmark that page, I believe you'll always get what you want. E.g., this bookmark shows content I haven't read in the forums on my "forum filter" list:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&do=viewNewContent&search_app=forums


Yeah Steve, but since it remembers your other settings such as subscribed or not, you do need to tweak the URL and hard code it. In my examples above I needed to add the &followedItemsOnly=0 or &followedItemsOnly=1 to the URL to keep it consistent across platforms and visits. It works great now. There are other URL keywords to keep it to just Forums, and also to change the time range preferences.


----------



## Sixto

To clarify my comments above, if you rely on saving a bookmark, it may not work as you desired without changing it slightly by hard-coding it.

For example, if you just want to see subscribed threads, and you click on the View New Content dialog, and you pick the option for only items that you follow, then all is good until you change, maybe on your next visit or from another platform, to all new posts. The next time you click on that original bookmark that you saved it may go to all posts, but if you hard code the &followedItemsOnly=1 keyword it will always show followed items only.


----------



## Laxguy

Yes, thanks Sixto and Steve.


----------



## David Bott

Yes, the main default function of View New Content is from the area you are currently in. News, Members, Forums what have you.


----------



## Steve

Sixto said:


> Yeah Steve, but since it remembers your other settings such as subscribed or not, you do need to tweak the URL and hard code it. In my examples above I needed to add the &followedItemsOnly=0 or &followedItemsOnly=1 to the URL to keep it consistent across platforms and visits. It works great now. There are other URL keywords to keep it to just Forums, and also to change the time range preferences.


Not sure I understand. For that particular link, no matter what combination of filters I may have already set on the left side, it resets them to "Forums - Content I Haven't Read - Forum Filter". The results include new threads, threads I follow, threads I've participated in and old threads I don't follow or participate in, which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> Not sure I understand. For that particular link, no matter what combination of filters I may have already set on the left side, it resets them to "Forums - Content I Haven't Read - Forum Filter". The results include new threads, threads I follow, threads I've participated in and old threads I don't follow or participate in, which is what I'm looking for.


Not for me. I just tried it. If I go to that link, change the option on the left to only items that I follow, and then reclick on that link, it only shows items I follow, which is why I added that additional tag in my bookmark.


----------



## David Bott

Might I suggest starting a thread on CUSTOM BOOKMARKS to keep this thread a little cleaner.


----------



## mitchflorida

Is there any way to get a Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down feature?

My thumb is ready, willing, and able. :up:


----------



## Blurayfan

mitchflorida said:


> Is there any way to get a Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down feature?
> 
> My thumb is ready, willing, and able. :up:


There is a Like option on every post.


----------



## cypherx

Sixto, your tables look great. Are those tables in your thread detailing Masters feeds removed from DirecTV?

Looks better than ever because the color in the different columns. How did you do that?


----------



## Sixto

cypherx said:


> Sixto, your tables look great. Are those tables in your thread detailing Masters feeds removed from DirecTV?
> 
> Looks better than ever because the color in the different columns. How did you do that?


I have two ways that I usually post data ... in tables or with the CODE tag with structured text.

We know that tables aren't functional yet, but structured text is fine as long as I remove the formating tags (bold, underline, ...).

The data in that thread is using the CODE tag. I did nothing special to add those colors, and have no idea why different words are colored differently, but at least it displays properly formated, after I removed the formatting tags.


----------



## Blurayfan

This is a test post being made using the branded app.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks to member David Ortiz, the "NEXT UNREAD TOPIC" now works. Finely found that issue inside the template.


----------



## Sixto

Blurayfan said:


> This is a test post being made using the branded app.


What did u click on?


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> This is a test post being made using the branded app.


How are you doing that? How did you get into the thread to post? It should be error out. hummmmm


----------



## Blurayfan

Well that worked, but was unable to view or edit it. If anybody wishes to test the way I was able to view thread. Select the more option, profile, show all your posts. after the index loads you can access some of the pages of those threads. So the error the app is displaying has to do with it not understanding the page, thread identification response from the server.


----------



## Sixto

Yep. That works. Very crude but this is from App on iPhone.


----------



## Sixto

Weird. After making that App iPhone post it cleared my follow setting for this thread.


----------



## Blurayfan

Sixto said:


> Weird. After making that App iPhone post it cleared my follow setting for this thread.


Thread follow setting also cleared for me too.


----------



## Matt L

Firefox Spell check cont

I'm on a Linux based system using firefox and once again no spell check. Does anyone have any suggestions? I see others using ff have it working, what is the secret?


----------



## cypherx

How about an https version of this site? https is not manhandled by my work's webfilter, therefore not counted against my traffic usage. Webfiltering https requires sort of a man-in-the middle hack of decrypting and re-encrypting and trusting the newly generated certificate.

So an httpS access would be nice and not only that but posts and password entries and all that would be secure and hidden from prying eyes.


----------



## David Bott

cypherx said:


> How about an https version of this site? https is not manhandled by my work's webfilter, therefore not counted against my traffic usage. Webfiltering https requires sort of a man-in-the middle hack of decrypting and re-encrypting and trusting the newly generated certificate.
> 
> So an httpS access would be nice and not only that but posts and password entries and all that would be secure and hidden from prying eyes.


Sorry, I would then need to buy an SSL certificate for the site or used a self signed one. Issue with the self-signed one, is every browser will say this site might not be trusted as the SSL is self-signed.

What are you doing here at work anyway?


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> Weird. After making that App iPhone post it cleared my follow setting for this thread.





Blurayfan said:


> Thread follow setting also cleared for me too.


My bad. I needed to reinstall the app. As such, it dropped the tables etc when I reinstalled it. Also having issues on the back end.


----------



## Matt L

Doing a bit of searching on Google about IP.Board and Firefox I found the solution to the spell check error.

To correct the problem right click on the text, choose Language and select English dictionary. It's that simple, i guess by default it is not chosen and IP.Board triggers some oddness with Firefox.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

Still makes me have to hide the Dish Forums every time I log in. This never happened with the other version of the site.


----------



## David Bott

SPACEMAKER said:


> Still makes me have to hide the Dish Forums every time I log in. This never happened with the other version of the site.


Sorry to read that. I have tried it on several browsers and I do not have the issue. When I return, the areas are still collapsed and I do not see them.

Just for kicks, try another browser if you have one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

SPACEMAKER said:


> Still makes me have to hide the Dish Forums every time I log in. This never happened with the other version of the site.


Sorry, I cannot duplicate this either.


----------



## Blurayfan

I was also experiencing this using FireFox 20, It was a cookie issue, after changing the setting in FireFox to accept cookies it now keeps the forums collapsed.


SPACEMAKER said:


> Still makes me have to hide the Dish Forums every time I log in. This never happened with the other version of the site.





David Bott said:


> Sorry to read that. I have tried it on several browsers and I do not have the issue. When I return, the areas are still collapsed and I do not see them.
> 
> Just for kicks, try another browser if you have one.





Scott Kocourek said:


> Sorry, I cannot duplicate this either.


----------



## Drucifer

Sixto said:


> I have two ways that I usually post data ... in tables or with the CODE tag with structured text.
> 
> We know that tables aren't functional yet, but structured text is fine as long as I remove the formating tags (bold, underline, ...).
> 
> The data in that thread is using the CODE tag. I did nothing special to add those colors, and have no idea why different words are colored differently, but at least it displays properly formated, after I removed the formatting tags.


TABLE is First. Seems every line adds a space above table - thats not good. Is there a way to control table width?


Receiver:HR34-700       
[td2]Report Key:[/td2][td2]201304__-___[/td2]
[td2]Report Type:[/td2][td2]All Server[/td2]
[td2]Software:[/td2][td2]NR 06__[/td2]
[td2]Repeatable:[/td2][td2]Yes/No[/td2]
[td2]MRV:[/td2][td2]Yes - DECA[/td2]
[td2]TV:[/td2][td2]Samsung LN52A650[/td2]
[td2]Connection:[/td2][td2]HDMI[/td2]Took a few post previews to get CODE align, but the


Code:


 TAG can work for me.

Well I had it nice, but it fails the copy & paste with BBcode TAGS, Leave out the TAGS and it works, BOLD & Color can not be added later in enchance editor

[CODE]
Receiver:	HR34-700
Report Key:	201304__-___
Report Type:	All Server
Software:	NR 06__
Repeatable:	YES
MRV:		Yes - DECA
TV:		Samsung LN52A650
Connection:	HDMI


----------



## David Bott

Hey Drew...Try the table bbcode again. I think I may have that working. However, it seems to make a large space before the table.










Cell 1Cell 2 
[th]Column 1[/th][th]Column 2[/th]
[td2]Cell 3[/td2][td2]Cell 4[/td2]


----------



## scoop8

mitchflorida said:


> Is there any way to get a Thumbs Up, Thumbs Down feature?
> 
> My thumb is ready, willing, and able. :up:












Running IE9. The "collapse" forum sections is working ok for me so far.


----------



## cypherx

David Bott said:


> Sorry, I would then need to buy an SSL certificate for the site or used a self signed one. Issue with the self-signed one, is every browser will say this site might not be trusted as the SSL is self-signed.
> 
> What are you doing here at work anyway?


Ah ok, that is true. Then every few years you have to renew the certificate.

Oh well I have a lot of downtime at work between calls or projects I just check in once in awhile. Hence my heavy mobile usage since its not going through the webfilter. I understand though, forgot about the SSL Cert cost.


----------



## Drucifer

David Bott said:


> Hey Drew...Try the table bbcode again. I think I may have that working. However, it seems to make a large space before the table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> screenshot_427.png
> 
> 
> Cell 1Cell 2 
> 
> [th]Column 1[/th][th]Column 2[/th]
> [td2]Cell 3[/td2][td2]Cell 4[/td2]


Gave it a whirl, but every line of table seems to add a line of space above the table. Any idea what's the 2 in TD stand for?


----------



## David Bott

Sorry to say I do not. This was made for an earlier version of the software and was hacked to kinda work. Sorry, it was a good try.


----------



## georule

I must say I've had a bias against IP.Board for some years, based on experience with a certain NHL forum. Almost all the NHL teams use IP.Board. But I have a lot of respect for the tech team here, so likely my previous experience has more to do with the tech team (or, rather, lack of) at that other forum.


----------



## David Ortiz

> Cell 1Cell 2 
> [th]Column 1[/th][th]Column 2[/th]
> [td2]Cell 3[/td2][td2]Cell 4[/td2]


Take out the CR/LFs and the space up top goes away.


----------



## David Bott

Ah yes, one long line of text. Your right.


----------



## Blurayfan

Mobile App now fully functional on my iPhone, all threads load, after modifying a few of the default settings in the app.

Forum Reading Options:

1. When Opening a Thread, Always: Jump to First Page
2. On Forum and Search Summary Pages, Show: First Post in Thread
3. Posts Per Page: 20


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> Mobile App now fully functional on my iPhone, all threads load, after modifying a few of the default settings in the app.
> 
> Forum Reading Options:
> 
> 1. When Opening a Thread, Always: Jump to First Page
> 2. On Forum and Search Summary Pages, Show: First Post in Thread
> 3. Posts Per Page: 20


Outstanding....I will send this info to them and will add it to the first post.

See, the LIKE button works well in this case.


----------



## James Long

Matt L said:


> Doing a bit of searching on Google about IP.Board and Firefox I found the solution to the spell check error.
> 
> To correct the problem right click on the text, choose Language and select English dictionary. It's that simple, i guess by default it is not chosen and IP.Board triggers some oddness with Firefox.


Outstanding! Thanks ...


----------



## David Bott

Ok guys...Signing off for the night. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Drucifer

David Ortiz said:


> Take out the CR/LFs and the space up top goes away.


How do you do that in a post?


----------



## David Ortiz

> How do you do that in a post?


In the HTML code, don't use the enter key, just keep everything on one line.


----------



## ThomasM

Here are a couple positives I've noticed!! :righton:


The cache problem I had with Chrome (logging in and getting the log in box over and over) is fixed
The "read last new message" actually works again. It hasn't worked for me in years
It's F-A-S-T!! Do you think DirecTV could hire these software authors to work on their DVR's?


----------



## Blurayfan

Now that the Mobile App loads threads, I've found a couple of bugs.. Some posts show in HTML code when style settings are used. Thread subscriptions are deleted when you reply to a thread.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Mobile app still not working on Android.


----------



## Blurayfan

TheRatPatrol said:


> Mobile app still not working on Android.


Does it display an error message.


----------



## Drucifer

David Ortiz said:


> In the HTML code, don't use the enter key, just keep everything on one line.


Jesus just sent in a Report instead of Quote

Anyway, that did the trick, but it makes it trickly modifying a cell.


----------



## coolman302003

I noticed when logged into the Forum Runner branded app you are not able to hide from online list as anonymous as you can on the full site and mobile skin site. I guess this is due to this being a per login option where as in vBulletin software invisible mode was active always unless you disabled it in UserCP.


----------



## Drucifer

I just accidentally sent in Report instead of a Quote.

Could the Report Button be moved to the other side?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Blurayfan said:


> Does it display an error message.


Yes it does.


----------



## Blurayfan

> Yes it does.


Is it the page doesn't exist message? If so there are settings in the app you can change to temp. bypass the error till the bug is fixed. The needed settings are listed on the first post under Mobile App.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Blurayfan said:


> Is it the page doesn't exist message? If so there are settings in the app you can change to temp. bypass the error till the bug is fixed. The needed settings are listed on the first post under Mobile App.


Yes thats it. Doing what you said helped. Hope they can get it fixed soon. Its nice having the apps back. 

Thanks


----------



## Blurayfan

TheRatPatrol said:


> Yes thats it. Doing what you said helped. Hope they can get it fixed soon. Its nice having the apps back.
> Thanks


Gad it worked... I also hope this bug will be fixed. However other forums have reported this for months without resolution. Only difference is now they've been provided with a work around to the issue, maybe that will help track it down.


----------



## dpeters11

Heck, I'd posted about a bug I saw with out old software, and they ever fixed that.

There are still sme bugs even with the settings, but I think overall I can work with it.


----------



## Sixto

Blurayfan said:


> Mobile App now fully functional on my iPhone, all threads load, after modifying a few of the default settings in the app.
> 
> Forum Reading Options:
> 
> 1. When Opening a Thread, Always: Jump to First Page
> 2. On Forum and Search Summary Pages, Show: First Post in Thread
> 3. Posts Per Page: 20


Thanks for figuring it out, but I'll have to stick with the mobile skin for now. My primary way of following DBSTalk is by the unread status in threads that I follow, and starting at page one every time isn't workable, especially when on the iPhone and in motion. And the fact that it resets the follow status would be an issue as well. But still good that you found it for others. I'll stick with the mobile skin for now, though I really miss the large font with Forum Runner. Man, I'd be willing to donate some $ to get the Forum Runner folks to fix this, just want it working, they need to get their act together.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sixto said:


> Thanks for figuring it out, but I'll have to stick with the mobile skin for now. My primary way of following DBSTalk is by the unread status in threads that I follow, and starting at page one every time isn't workable, especially when on the iPhone and in motion. And the fact that it resets the follow status would be an issue as well. But still good that you found it for others. I'll stick with the mobile skin for now, though I really miss the large font with Forum Runner. Man, I'd be willing to donate some $ to get the Forum Runner folks to fix this, just want it working, they need to get their act together.


Only issue I have with the mobile skin is there doesn't seem to be a "view new content" area/selection, unless I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Sixto

TheRatPatrol said:


> Only issue I have with the mobile skin is there doesn't seem to be a "view new content" area/selection, unless I'm doing something wrong.


Just click that tiled box in the upper right on the mobile skin, there's then a button for New Content. I've found it easier to just hard-code two bookmarks in Safari, it's just two button presses, one press to bring up the bookmark list, and one press to hit the bookmark for follow threads or all threads. The New content dialog box in the mobile skin is two button presses as well, so the bookmark approach for me is preferred, especially since it's hard-coded and doesn't need to remember what I last picked for followed or all.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Sixto said:


> Just click that tiled box in the upper right on the mobile skin, there's then a button for New Content. I've found it easier to just hard-code two bookmarks in Safari, it's just two button presses, one press to bring up the bookmark list, and one press to hit the bookmark for follow threads or all threads. The New content dialog box in the mobile skin is two button presses as well, so the bookmark approach for me is preferred, especially since it's hard-coded and doesn't need to remember what I last picked for followed or all.


Oh geez, there is it, right there in front of me, I see it now. 

Thanks


----------



## Blurayfan

> Thanks for figuring it out, but I'll have to stick with the mobile skin for now. My primary way of following DBSTalk is by the unread status in threads that I follow, and starting at page one every time isn't workable, especially when on the iPhone and in motion. And the fact that it resets the follow status would be an issue as well. But still good that you found it for others. I'll stick with the mobile skin for now, though I really miss the large font with Forum Runner. Man, I'd be willing to donate some $ to get the Forum Runner folks to fix this, just want it working, they need to get their act together.


The new owners of Forum Runner is the owners of the old forum software. Right now they seem focused only on making the app work on their software. Completely ignoring the third party software. Another reason I'm really beginning to hate them is a staff member commented they can't and won't provide support to end users. Support is provided only to the license holder of Forum Runner. He ignored the legal requirement of providing support to the end users who purchase the non-branded app.


----------



## Sixto

TheRatPatrol said:


> Oh geez, there is it, right there in front of me, I see it now.
> 
> Whats the best way to sort it, "by type" "by time" "more"?
> 
> Thanks


By type would be Forums.
By time, I pick 24 hours.
More, that's what you switch between followed and all, though I hard-code it in the two bookmarks.


----------



## dpeters11

Blurayfan said:


> The new owners of Forum Runner is the owners of the old forum software. Right now they seem focused only on making the app work on their software. Completely ignoring the third party software. Another reason I'm really beginning to hate them is a staff member commented they can't and won't provide support to end users. Support is provided only to the license holder of Forum Runner. He ignored the legal requirement of providing support to the end users who purchase the non-branded app from iTunes.


I'm not seeing the issue, they support both exactly the same. I wish that was an actual joke...


----------



## armophob

I am definitely losing touch with the site now.
I tried using the "follow this topic" as a subscribe to the thread type option and I am not getting a list of updated threads in my email.
I have gotten a few random individual reponses to threads.

I am getting quite frustrated with the step back the change has taken.
Without CE updates and notifications, daily thread email updates, ispy, and Scott's show calendar, (and spell check), I am working way too hard to manuver my way around.


----------



## coolman302003

armophob said:


> I am definitely losing touch with the site now.
> I tried using the "follow this topic" as a subscribe to the thread type option and I am not getting a list of updated threads in my email.
> I have gotten a few random individual reponses to threads.
> 
> I am getting quite frustrated with the step back the change has taken.
> Without CE updates and notifications, daily thread email updates, ispy, and Scott's show calendar, (and spell check), I am working way too hard to manuver my way around.


Matt L found a fix for the FF spell check issue:


Matt L said:


> To correct the problem right click on the text, choose Language and select English dictionary. It's that simple, i guess by default it is not chosen and IP.Board triggers some oddness with Firefox.


Have you checked all your notification settings and selected which items you want email or site notifications. http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=notifications

The TV Show Calendar will be used, but please be patient and give him time to get items added.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

How do I increase from viewing 20 posts per page to 50 posts per page?


----------



## SPACEMAKER

David Bott said:


> Sorry to read that. I have tried it on several browsers and I do not have the issue. When I return, the areas are still collapsed and I do not see them.
> 
> Just for kicks, try another browser if you have one.


It only happens on my work computer. I could hide the Dish forums and not even see the grayed out bars after I logged in. It was as if me preferences were tied to my log in rather than my computer because it was consistent from every computer.

Also, the lack of a dark theme should really be addressed. I used to like to log in to this site in the evenings because it was so easy on my eyes. These new themes are horrifically bright in a dark setting.


----------



## trh

SPACEMAKER said:


> It only happens on my work computer. I could hide the Dish forums and not even see the grayed out bars after I logged in. It was as if me preferences were tied to my log in rather than my computer because it was consistent from every computer.


Here is what I did and this works on Firefox, Safari and IE. haven't tried logging in via Chrome yet.

Near the top right, click on View New Content.
Now near the bottom left, you'll see Filter By Forum. 
Select that and now you can select or deselect the forums.
Select Save. Ensure you are logged in before you do this.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I should explain that I am not averse to change when there are improvements but I am not really a believer in a change for the sake of change.

Personally the changes I've seen thus far have degraded my DBSTalk user experience but I also realize that there are some extremely smart people involved. and while I think they jumped the gun on the changes I am sure they will continue to make improvements so that the site becomes up to par with what it was before the new format.


----------



## David Bott

armophob said:


> I am definitely losing touch with the site now.
> I tried using the "follow this topic" as a subscribe to the thread type option and I am not getting a list of updated threads in my email.
> I have gotten a few random individual reponses to threads.
> 
> I am getting quite frustrated with the step back the change has taken.
> Without CE updates and notifications, daily thread email updates, ispy, and Scott's show calendar, (and spell check), I am working way too hard to manuver my way around.


Hi...

Please see your personal user setting as mentioned above. I think you will find your email options and you will be all set.

iSpy was a hack that was made. I am currently working with the developer of a plug in that will give you some sort of feed that you can view.

The Calendar is not something that was able to be migrated and thus is being rebuilt by hand. In fact, if you go into the calendar, bottom left their is a drop down. You will see it in their and that it is being worked on. (These things are not automatic and you should really thank the ones that maintain that.)

As far as working to hard to move around....Personally I do not find that. Other than the learning curve maybe to find some items like the UserCP and thus your settings.

Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount

> I should explain that I am not averse to change when there are improvements but I am not really a believer in a change for the sake of change.
> 
> Personally the changes I've seen thus far have degraded my DBSTalk user experience but I also realize that there are some extremely smart people involved. and while I think they jumped the gun on the changes I am sure they will continue to make improvements so that the site becomes up to par with what it was before the new format.


Trust me, this was NOT change for the sake of change. The software we were using was old and we needed a platform that was more stable and reliable.

Yes, definitely a learning curve but we are working on improving the user experience on a daily basis.

Hang in there.


----------



## David Bott

SPACEMAKER said:


> I should explain that I am not averse to change when there are improvements but I am not really a believer in a change for the sake of change.
> 
> Personally the changes I've seen thus far have degraded my DBSTalk user experience but I also realize that there are some extremely smart people involved. and while I think they jumped the gun on the changes I am sure they will continue to make improvements so that the site becomes up to par with what it was before the new format.


Usually I do not reply to such items...But I thought I would just to make some things clear. (Not attacking you.)

Oh, we jumped the gun on nothing.

We have been working at the conversion from December! This was not an easy process and I personally thank all involved.

The change was need as the software we were running on was ver 3.7 of Vb that has not been supported in many years. As such, we had security holes and things like SEO that was not helping the site at all as all the "rules" changed on how search engines index. So, I needed to make a move. Looking at both VBulletin and IP.Board and over many months of testing on IPTVConnection.com with the IP.Board platform, I came to like it and the company. Vb has not been so great to work with and MANY forums have moved. (It all started when 4.0 came out and they were purchased by Internet Brands...it was never the same for support or clean coding.)

This software is far above what we were using. Fact...I could not even upgrade the server to current PHP and MySQL versions as the old software could not run on it. Now that IS an issue.

So we move along, add things as we can. We make choices on things as they come up. But we will maintain the high standards the site has held in the industry for a long time. The great part is thousands of members are doing just what they did before...post and help others, like nothing took place. Sure their is a learning curve. Sure their are some items we are still looking to modify. But even the old site did not have 1/2 the items it has until I and others hacked it to make it work.

All in all, change is change. This one was needed for a number of reasons. I try not to make bad moves in the successful forums and businesses I have built and try to work with companies that work with me. In that, I feel I have made the right choice here. I even have other VB owners already sending me messages on how the move went and if I would help consult with them on their move.

Side Note...Already our site traffic is UP, Posts are UP, new registrations are UP, and Google likes the new SEO formatting as it builds the indexes. And this is only from Sunday. So, well, I am happy.

But again, this was not a move taken lightly. It was worked on and planned for months and I did not make the move until the support staff that and over 100+ members were let into the test site and liked what they saw as well as made suggestions.

I again thank all involved. The Staff here, IP.Board team (And the CEO), and the members of the site that helped test.

(Thanks also again to the members in this thread for the support and help given. Even I and the others are still learning the new platform, front and back end.)

Respectfully,


----------



## loudo

Is there any place that we can get help for the explanation of the choices we have for "Content I follow" changes? I tried using the help link but couldn't find anything. I am trying to find a setting like we used to have for email notification, where we only get an email for the first time someone posts in a discussion group we are subscribed to. It kind of looks like it is an all or nothing selection, the ones I have tried either fill my inbox with emails every time someone post or nothing at all.


----------



## scoop8

From my perspective, the change has been









As Thomas mentioned earlier, for the first time for me as well, the "go to 1st unread post" feature is working. It's a time-saver for me during daily forum check-in's and the "View New Content" page is great.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

David Bott said:


> Oh, we jumped the gun on nothing.
> 
> We have been working at the conversion from December! This was not an easy process and I personally thank all involved.


Just curious, did you guys think about maybe leaving the old site up while you got this new one fine tuned with everything before "turning it on", maybe a beta type thing, or was that even possible, is it more of a work in progress type thing?


----------



## David Bott

You must have missed that we had 100+ users in it with live full data snap shot of the site. 

We set it all up behind the scens and then that Saturday night, shut the site down and made the big move needed to reimport all the data and index it.

Sure, some items were not added and some are still works in progress. But with a completely new software platform to work from, their are things that will and will not work like it was. But other things are added that we never had before.


----------



## Sixto

scoop8 said:


> From my perspective, the change has been
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Thomas mentioned earlier, for the first time for me as well, the "go to 1st unread post" feature is working. It's a time-saver for me during daily forum check-in's and the "View New Content" page is great.


Yep, it now saves thread unread status across visits, and keeps in sync across platforms (PC/laptop, phone, tablet). Huge, huge improvement over the old site for those that rely on thread unread tracking. I can now read at my leisure whenever I want day or night, little by little, and can switch between PC/phone/tablet all day long, and never lose my place in any thread. This one change for me is a huge productivity advantage, and far out weighs anything else, for me.


----------



## Blurayfan

> Mobile App now fully functional on my iPhone, all threads load, after modifying a few of the default settings in the app.
> Forum Reading Options:
> 1. When Opening a Thread, Always: Jump to First Page
> 2. On Forum and Search Summary Pages, Show: First Post in Thread
> 3. Posts Per Page: 20


Further testing has shown Setting 1 and 3 are required. Two is just used to make the summary match the post that will load when you open the thread, but is not required. Also the post per page needs to be equal to or greater than the setting in forum software.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

So am I to believe that increasing the posts per page is something we can expect sometime soon?


----------



## David Bott

SPACEMAKER said:


> So am I to believe that increasing the posts per page is something we can expect sometime soon?


I see no way of allowing a personal setting and have not been able to find a plugin for it. As such, it would have to be custom written and not something likely to come soon unless a plugin does come out for it.

Understand I can set the number to be anything, but it is site wide. If I could, I would make it user option up to X posts. I would like "guests" to see less for example. The reason for the current set number is without page refreshes to go to the next page, no ad changes. I need the ad view and clicks to keep the site running. More posts per page = less refreshes. I thought 20 per page was a fair number to use.


----------



## B Newt

Sixto said:


> It should be at the very bottom starting at the left after the RSS logo and "Change Theme", in the Desktop Theme. You won't see it in the Mobile Skin.


After I put my reading glasses on I found it.


----------



## David Ortiz

Some threads have five stars above the thread title (like http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203726-defiance-guide-data-is-hosed/ ) and some don't, like the one this post is in. I assume the stars should not be there at all, so I was puzzled to see them in some threads and not in others.


----------



## David Bott

Some areas you can RATE a thread. Thus giving the thread a rating. If you go over the stars you can select your thread rating for the thread if you choose to.


----------



## David Ortiz

David Bott said:


> Some areas you can RATE a thread. Thus giving the thread a rating. If you go over the stars you can select your thread rating for the thread if you choose to.


Ahhh, interesting. The link I posted has the stars but I can't click on them.


----------



## David Bott

David Ortiz said:


> Ahhh, interesting. The link I posted has the stars but I can't click on them.


Thank you. Permissions fixed.


----------



## Holydoc

I may be in the minority, but I am really liking the new site and functionality. I am also impressed with the dedication and unbelievably quick responses of the Admins to all of the users' concerns. Bravo guys!

Now enough of my brown nosing and back to TV watching....


----------



## David Bott

Holydoc said:


> I may be in the minority, but I am really liking the new site and functionality. I am also impressed with the dedication and unbelievably quick responses of the Admins to all of the users' concerns. Bravo guys!
> 
> Now enough of my brown nosing and back to TV watching....


Nope not in the minority at all. Actually the other way.  Thanks for the note.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

To add to what David said about all the behind-the-scenes testing before the new launch...

There are a LOT of things that simply cannot be tested without a full load of users... and there are a lot of things that are used by a significant number of users BUT not any specific demographic of users... As such, there are a bunch of things that wouldn't get tested/fixed behind-the-scenes no matter how long you go... at some point you have to cut and run... and you find the add-ons (if they exist) but give the whole membership a chance to properly kick the tires and uncover the stuff you didn't think about.

Lots of cosmetic changes were things we could do as work-in-progress anyway... and all told, I still say the positives of this upgrade FAR outweigh any short-term negatives or "getting-used-to" phase. IF this were change for change sake, I wouldn't be for it either... but this was change to ultimately improve sake 

A month from now I suspect most of us will have adjusted to the new norm and will be far happier for the effort.


----------



## armophob

David Bott said:


> (These things are not automatic and you should really thank the ones that maintain that.)


I do thank everyone.
I am just having trouble with the learning curve here. I just got 30 email post updates that are from threads I do not think I followed.
I will look into the settings more after work.


----------



## Laxguy

My own goal is to be totally happy - really, comfortable is a better word, as I am already fine with it- within five business days! :joy: 

All in all, a very "good thing"......


----------



## armophob

coolman302003 said:


> Matt L found a fix for the FF spell check issue:


I don't get a language option when I right click over the text.


----------



## trdrjeff

longrider said:


> Looking good, one thing I would like to see is the forum jump box. There about 6 forums I actively follow and they are in 3 diffrent major sections. The jump is far easier than going back to the main list, scrolling, and selecting.


I'm no treading all 29 pages here so far, but ^This is my main issue with the upgrade changes.


----------



## David Bott

longrider said:


> Looking good, one thing I would like to see is the forum jump box. There about 6 forums I actively follow and they are in 3 diffrent major sections. The jump is far easier than going back to the main list, scrolling, and selecting.





> I'm no treading all 29 pages here so far, but ^This is my main issue with the upgrade changes.


Jump box...see attached...(click)


----------



## trdrjeff

Thank you, but I believe what we are both referring to is the old dropdown box above and below all threads that made a quick and easy way to cycle through the forums we frequent.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

trdrjeff said:


> I'm no treading all 29 pages here so far, but ^This is my main issue with the upgrade changes.


It's been answered a number of times, the little icon next to the Forums tab. It's kind of like an upside down tear drop.


----------



## David Ortiz

Scott Kocourek said:


> It's been answered a number of times, the little icon next to the Forums tab. It's kind of like an upside down tear drop.


It would be cool to have the Quick Navigation icon at both the top and bottom of the page.


----------



## Steve

Looks like David found a plug-in or switch to allow a grace period before "edited by" appears. :up:

EDITED TO ADD: Here's a change to this post at 6:32.


----------



## James Long

The suspense !!!


----------



## Blurayfan

Steve said:


> Looks like David found a plug-in or switch to allow a grace period before "edited by" appears. :up:
> 
> EDITED TO ADD: Here's a change to this post at 6:32.


I just saw that when I edited a post that was originally made at 9:08 this morning a few minutes ago. It doesn't appear to be a timer, just an option to disable the Edit By message.


----------



## Sixto

Interesting. The Edit by shows as an option in the editor window,

Edit ... testing ...


----------



## Drucifer

coolman302003 said:


> Matt L found a fix for the FF spell check issue:Have you checked all your notification settings and selected which items you want email or site notifications. http://www.dbstalk.com/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=notifications
> 
> The TV Show Calendar will be used, but please be patient and give him time to get items added.


Yep, that fixed it for me.


----------



## Sixto

Yep, you now have the option of showing the "edit by" or not. Cool.


----------



## Sixto

Spell check all fixed for me too. Works great,


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> Yep, you now have the option of showing the "edit by" or not. Cool.


Club Member option only. Memberships has it's perks.


----------



## woj027

Is there a tips and tricks thread out there for navigating the site? 

it could be a locked thread that only Admins update, That way folks trying to figure out why for example there is no "new content" can figure out how to see the "new content"


----------



## David Bott

woj027 said:


> Is there a tips and tricks thread out there for navigating the site?
> 
> it could be a locked thread that only Admins update, That way folks trying to figure out why for example there is no "new content" can figure out how to see the "new content"


Hi...First post in the this thread you will find the FAQ link. Or HELP at the bottom of any page.


----------



## cypherx

Hmm I see this thread was updated but on mobile I seemed to have lost the subscription to this thread? Here's hoping that by posting here, it will go back to being followed.


----------



## cypherx

cypherx said:


> Hmm I see this thread was updated but on mobile I seemed to have lost the subscription to this thread? Here's hoping that by posting here, it will go back to being followed.


Nope, this thread will not show up in my new content button using the mobile skin on iPhone. Filter is set for Forums, Past Week, Content I've participated in. Last thread that shows has to do with slow number entering on directv receivers.


----------



## Blurayfan

cypherx said:


> Hmm I see this thread was updated but on mobile I seemed to have lost the subscription to this thread? Here's hoping that by posting here, it will go back to being followed.


Posting to a followed thread from the Mobile App resets to unsubscribed. To override this I just use the add a subscription option in the App after I post.


----------



## David Bott

cypherx said:


> Nope, this thread will not show up in my new content button using the mobile skin on iPhone. Filter is set for Forums, Past Week, Content I've participated in. Last thread that shows has to do with slow number entering on directv receivers.


And as has been mentioned, the APP has issues as Vb is not seeming to want to fix it.


----------



## Blurayfan

Has the ONLINE/OFFLINE color codes been removed?


----------



## BLWedge09

Sixto said:


> Yep, you now have the option of showing the "edit by" or not. Cool.


He's using the built in options which are:

-Can edit own posts? Yes/No
-Edit time restriction (in minutes)? ___ (Denies user edit after the time set has passed.Leave blank or enter 0 for no restriction)
-Allow user to remove 'Edited by' legend? Yes/No
-Can edit own topic titles? Yes/No


----------



## BLWedge09

David Bott said:


> Club Member option only. Memberships has it's perks.





BLWedge09 said:


> He's using the built in options which are:
> 
> -Can edit own posts? Yes/No
> -Edit time restriction (in minutes)? ___ (Denies user edit after the time set has passed.Leave blank or enter 0 for no restriction)
> -Allow user to remove 'Edited by' legend? Yes/No
> -Can edit own topic titles? Yes/No


Oops, didn't see David's reply before I posted...


----------



## BLWedge09

Blurayfan said:


> Has the ONLINE/OFFLINE color codes been removed?


Still seeing green for online and dark gray for offline here.


----------



## Blurayfan

BLWedge09 said:


> Still seeing green for online and dark gray for offline here.


The color wasn't changing at the time of my post. it does show the different colors now.


----------



## David Bott

See the issue with Theme's. The developer came out with an update and when I applied it it broke the GREEN on-line as it reset it. 

Thus the issue with trying to handle different skins.


----------



## Sixto

Nice to see the theme improving ... logo smaller ... white space at top removed ... nice steady progress ...


----------



## David Bott

Ok, now done for the night. Take care all. 

Thanks again for the help/suggestions.


----------



## P Smith

Could be used some other icon for mark participating thread ?

Instead of a star what hard to distiguish from round spot, use a triangle or a square or something far away from the regular round spot.


----------



## MysteryMan

Sixto said:


> Nice to see the theme improving ... logo smaller ... white space at top removed ... nice steady progress ...


Smaller logo caught my eye when I went to sign in this morning. Looks much nicer.


----------



## SPACEMAKER

David Bott said:


> I see no way of allowing a personal setting and have not been able to find a plugin for it. As such, it would have to be custom written and not something likely to come soon unless a plugin does come out for it.
> 
> Understand I can set the number to be anything, but it is site wide. If I could, I would make it user option up to X posts. I would like "guests" to see less for example. The reason for the current set number is without page refreshes to go to the next page, no ad changes. I need the ad view and clicks to keep the site running. More posts per page = less refreshes. I thought 20 per page was a fair number to use.


Well that makes sense. I am glad I asked because I'd have never considered the ad revenue. And with that in mind I think 20 is fair because many sites are set at 10 which is highly annoying.


----------



## Steve

I really like we can now get a notification when one of our posts has been replied to. Sometimes a thread fills up quickly and if you read from the bottom up, like I sometimes do, it's easy to miss a reply.


----------



## David Bott

Steve said:


> I really like we can now get a notification when one of our posts has been replied to. Sometimes a thread fills up quickly and if you read from the bottom up, like I sometimes do, it's easy to miss a reply.


I also like the ability that you have the option to get notified when someone quotes one of your posts.


----------



## David Bott

MysteryMan said:


> Smaller logo caught my eye when I went to sign in this morning. Looks much nicer.


Also cleaned up the header to remove some of the wasted space, so it was more than a logo change.  Still plugging along.


----------



## David Bott

*CLUB MEMBERS.... *Do you happen to notice you now have a LIVE FEED option? Kind of like iSpy was. A little different, yes, but still works.


----------



## MysteryMan

David Bott said:


> *CLUB MEMBERS.... *Do you happen to notice you now have a LIVE FEED option? Kind of like iSpy was. A little different, yes, but still works.


How do we access the Live Feed option?


----------



## Chris Blount

> Smaller logo caught my eye when I went to sign in this morning. Looks much nicer.


Yeah, lots of discussion behind the scenes about the logo. Should look better now for most users. The tweeking continues.


----------



## spartanstew

P Smith said:


> Could be used some other icon for mark participating thread ?
> 
> Instead of a star what hard to distiguish from round spot, use a triangle or a square or something far away from the regular round spot.


Color would be even better to differentiate.

As of this morning, I have ads in the middle of the thread. Didn't have that before.


----------



## Chris Blount

MysteryMan said:


> How do we access the Live Feed option?


Look up on the top menu bar.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Chris Blount said:


> Look up on the top menu bar.


Chris, I can't see it.


----------



## MysteryMan

Scott Kocourek said:


> Chris, I can't see it.


+1......Neither can I.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Color would be even better to differentiate.
> 
> As of this morning, I have ads in the middle of the thread. Didn't have that before.


No sure why not...you are not a club member. Should have always been their. Pondering.


----------



## Sixto

I see the "live" feed. On the bar at the top. Between Members and View New Content.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Sixto said:


> I see the "live" feed. On the bar at the top. Between Member and View New Content.


Yep, it's there now.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

David Bott said:


> *CLUB MEMBERS.... *Do you happen to notice you now have a LIVE FEED option? Kind of like iSpy was. A little different, yes, but still works.


What exactly does this mean, what does this do?


----------



## MysteryMan

Scott Kocourek said:


> Yep, it's there now.


Same here.


----------



## David Bott

TheRatPatrol said:


> What exactly does this mean, what does this do?


See attached...(The screen you see auto updates)


----------



## Sixto

The formatting is really starting to look nice.

The only significant remaining item for me is the white space, at the top, within the View New Content screen.

I tend to spend all of my time on that screen, either with 1) threads I follow or 2) all threads. I very rarely look at a whole forum (where the formatting is already very tight).

I wonder if there's a way to remove the two lines
Content You Follow
View content you are following
and all that white space.

It still would show
DBSTalk → Content You Follow


----------



## Scott Kocourek

TheRatPatrol said:


> What exactly does this mean, what does this do?


It gives you a live list of posts as they happen. Joining the DBSTalk club removes the ads, gives the live feed and ability to sell in the buy/sell/trade forum. I forgot the access to the members only forum too.


----------



## MysteryMan

New DBSTALK site is getting to be like a fine bottle of wine. It Improves with age.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> See attached...(The screen you see auto updates)


That Live screen would be awesome with 3 tweaks.

1) remove the avatar to the left of every thread
2) remove the Like button under each thread title
3) add a button to the left of every thread to go to first unread post

Then it would be a running list of new threads, that auto updates, that's condensed.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Scott Kocourek said:


> It gives you a live list of posts as they happen. Joining the DBSTalk club removes the ads, gives the live feed and ability to sell in the buy/sell/trade forum. I forgot the access to the members only forum too.


Got it.

Is there anyway to add "content I follow" to the top banner? Looks like theres room between "sign out" and the "tear drop", or maybe slide things over and add it between "new content" and "members"?


----------



## Sixto

The Live Feed right now is not showing the few posts in this thread within the past few minutes.


----------



## Sixto

Hmmm, upon further look, the Live Feed doesn't seem to show posts in threads that you follow, maybe that's by design?


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> The Live Feed right now is not showing the few posts in this thread within the past few minutes.


It on a timer...it has to cache or we would have a large load added to the server. We also do not show all forum sections. Like this one.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> It on a timer...it has to cache or we would have a large load added to the server.


Not sure that's it.

It now show 3 posts since the posts in this thread. It doesn't seem to show posts in threads that you follow, maybe that's by design. Or maybe it knows what posts you've read and excludes them from the list.


----------



## David Bott

I can not make changes to the Live Feed as it is a plugin. So you get what you get unless the developer changes it.

Again...we do not show all forums area...like this one.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> I can not make changes to the Live Feed as it is a plugin. So you get what you get unless the developer changes it.
> 
> Again...we do not show all forums area...like this one.


Oh, that would explain it. So this forum is excluded from the list.

Yep, and understand, with plugins you get what you get, which is fine. Thanks.

I already have my hard-coded "new posts" URL, which shows all posts in only Forums that I care about, so other then the white space at the top, it's the same as the Live Feed, and has the button to go to first unread, so I'm good. Works great.


----------



## David Bott

Can you please do a screen grab and point to the white space you are talking about?


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Can you please do a screen grab and point to the white space you are talking about?


Here you go ...


----------



## David Bott

Sorry...that is part of the master template. If removed, it would also be removed from say the top of this thread.


----------



## dpeters11

When I saw the cat video last night, I immediately looked confirm my suspicion. 5 pages or so of bug fixes, certainly can't hurt.


----------



## Sixto

dpeters11 said:


> When I saw the cat video last night, I immediately looked confirm my suspicion. 5 pages or so of bug fixes, certainly can't hurt.


Yep, saw that, looked like 3.4.3 to 3.4.4.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, in fun I had to post a PSA on the New Page. Sorry, I needed to break up the other work. But kind of cook that we can now do things like that on the home page.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> No sure why not...you are not a club member. Should have always been their. Pondering.


Hmm, I've been a club member for years, did something change?


----------



## dpeters11

David Bott said:


> Ok, in fun I had to post a PSA on the New Page. Sorry, I needed to break up the other work. But kind of cook that we can now do things like that on the home page.


You put enough that I knew you hadn't been hacked


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Hmm, I've been a club member for years, did something change?


Looks like you actually expired today... Expires: 18-April 09


----------



## spartanstew

How do I find that out (and did it really expire in 2009)?

Shouldn't there be a message at some point letting me know it's expiring?


----------



## David Bott

Hi...Sorry...That was the date of your original start...you then keep renewing it before it expired and thus adding one more year. I copied the wrong thing. That should have been Started: 18-April 09 Expires: 18-April 13.

Seeing we were in transition, it is my guess that the notice did not go out. The current system can not send notices for the ones that were imported for it does not have all the transaction details as it was not done with this system.

Sorry about that.


----------



## spartanstew

No problem, and I found where my subscriptions are listed too.


----------



## David Ortiz

David Bott said:


> Looks like you actually expired today...


Your subscription anyway. !rolling


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> No problem, and I found where my subscriptions are listed too.


Looking over the database, all the converted subscripted will expire and not renew. That would be why you did not get a notice. I guess I am lucky I got the data I did seeing they were two totally different subscription systems. I may end up trying to edit them to see if I can do all the dates and renewals. But that surely will time time on my end.

Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Looking over the database, all the converted subscripted will expire and not renew. That would be why you did not get a notice. I guess I am lucky I got the data I did seeing they were two totally different subscription systems. I may end up trying to edit them to see if I can do all the dates and renewals. But that surely will time time on my end.
> 
> Thank you for letting me know.


It certainly will be easy to notice when it expires later in the year.


----------



## spartanstew

Trying to purchase another membership, I received the attached message.

When I clicked on "View or Reneew your membership", it took me to the page showing my membership was expired, with no way to renew or purchase.

As of right now, I can't become a club member.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Trying to purchase another membership, I received the attached message.
> 
> When I clicked on "View or Reneew your membership", it took me to the page showing my membership was expired, with no way to renew or purchase.
> 
> As of right now, I can't become a club member.


Augh. Will look at it and see what I can find. (This is why migrations are hard.)

Can you try it directly in the store vs from your subscription page?


----------



## spartanstew

That was directly from the store.


----------



## David Bott

Try now.


----------



## spartanstew

I get the same error message, but when I click on the link to view or renew my membership, there's now a renew button (but it's way off on the right and easy to miss).

Clicking on renew seems to work (haven't finished the check out process yet)


----------



## spartanstew

Transaction complete.

One other thing, however, and not sure if it has to do with this site: I paid with paypal, and once the paypal transaction was complete it didn't bring me back to dbstalk. Just remained on the "Thanks for your order" paypal page. I had to hit the back arrow 4 times (which causes issues because it keeps trying to log me back into paypal or process the invoice again) to return to the site.


----------



## Sixto

It shows your DBSTalk Club now, nice that it worked, such a coincidence that it expired today.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> I can not make changes to the Live Feed as it is a plugin. So you get what you get unless the developer changes it.
> 
> Again...we do not show all forums area...like this one.


When you say "we do not show all forum areas", does that mean you have selected which forums to show in the live feed, or the developer has? It's not possible to have all the forums show (or all the forums a member has selected)?


----------



## Sixto

spartanstew said:


> When you say "we do not show all forum areas", does that mean you have selected which forums to show in the live feed, or the developer has? It's not possible to have all the forums show (or all the forums a member has selected)?


Good question, I was wondering that myself, why limit to certain forums unless it's a performance thing. I'm tending to just use the new content URL that uses the Filter by Forum option, and then just need to refresh the screen.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> When you say "we do not show all forum areas", does that mean you have selected which forums to show in the live feed, or the developer has? It's not possible to have all the forums show (or all the forums a member has selected)?





Sixto said:


> Good question, I was wondering that myself, why limit to certain forums unless it's a performance thing. I'm tending to just use the new content URL that uses the Filter by Forum option, and then just need to refresh the screen.


I have the private areas off right now as I submitted that question to the developer to see if it honors the group security settings. Until I have this answer, I would not want it to show private areas just in case.


----------



## David Ortiz

David Bott said:


> I have the private areas off right now as I submitted that question to the developer to see if it honors the group security settings. Until I have this answer, I would not want it to show private areas just in case.


What would be fantastic is if the Live Feed honored the forum filter from View New Content.


----------



## spartanstew

David Ortiz said:


> What would be fantastic is if the Live Feed honored the forum filter from View New Content.


Like


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> I have the private areas off right now as I submitted that question to the developer to see if it honors the group security settings. Until I have this answer, I would not want it to show private areas just in case.


Oh I didn't realize that this was a private area.


----------



## David Bott

It's not...but it also an area that really does not need to be in a feed.


----------



## spartanstew

Regarding the live feed as it is now:

It shows that a post was made, but doesn't say what the post was. It seems you have to actually click on it to go there, which somewhere defeats the purpose of a live feed. Even if it just gave the first sentence or so that would be beneficial.


Regarding quick replies (and maybe all replies):

When you type a reply that is more than one line, the software doesn't automatically "justify" the words that extend onto the second line. In other words, in the particular post, the word "gave" in the first sentence is on two different lines. "g" is on the first line, and "ave" is on the second line. Makes it a bit more difficult to correct errors, cause I always think I accidentally typed in a space or something. Isn't there a way for it to automatically move the whole word to the second line while typing?


----------



## spartanstew

Just noticed the "preview this topic" button for the first time. Would be nice if it was more visible.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> Regarding the live feed as it is now:
> 
> It shows that a post was made, but doesn't say what the post was. It seems you have to actually click on it to go there, which somewhere defeats the purpose of a live feed. Even if it just gave the first sentence or so that would be beneficial.
> 
> Regarding quick replies (and maybe all replies):
> 
> When you type a reply that is more than one line, the software doesn't automatically "justify" the words that extend onto the second line. In other words, in the particular post, the word "gave" in the first sentence is on two different lines. "g" is on the first line, and "ave" is on the second line. Makes it a bit more difficult to correct errors, cause I always think I accidentally typed in a space or something. Isn't there a way for it to automatically move the whole word to the second line while typing?


I posted this to the developer of it last night at 9:37PM ET - "In the POST feed - Can you maybe add like the first XXX number of characters of the post that was made. (Note...careful of quotes.)"

The reply..."That's a fairly big change, unfortunately, so not at the moment. I just don't have the time."

In regards to the text entry...I have seen that issue in my browser and I have been typing a lot these days.  Wraps just fine. (I am using Chrome currently and this line had no issues.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> In regards to the text entry...I have seen that issue in my browser and I have been typing a lot these days.  Wraps just fine. (I am using Chrome currently and this line had no issues.


So, you have seen the issues, or haven't? I'm using Chrome as well and attached is what it looks like when I type. It's the only forum that does this.


----------



## spartanstew

I received an Email regarding a new post in the CE Announcements thread, with the following link to visit the thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203271-ce-announcements-q2-13/?view=getnewpost

However, that link takes me to an error page

Sorry, We couldn't find that.

You do not have permission to visit this page.

Did my cutting edge membership expire today too?


----------



## David Bott

Looks like the topic was removed.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry...did not know you were using the BBEditor and not the main WYSIWYG editor. Not sure why it does that. Sorry.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm not seeing the text wrap errors here in Firefox 21 beta. I'll have to try in Safari later. The entire word wraps around to the new line once I reach the right-margin.


----------



## David Bott

Stewart Vernon said:


> I'm not seeing the text wrap errors here in Firefox 21 beta. I'll have to try in Safari later. The entire word wraps around to the new line once I reach the right-margin.


Note...He is not using the WYSIWYG editor. But the BB editor. Just incase you did not catch that.


----------



## houskamp

hey, I's slow on win98/ie6 :lol:

actually posted from VM>98>6


----------



## David Bott

*Updates...*

*Forum Quick Nav at bottom of forums and threads. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*

*Add Joined date under post data. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*


----------



## Scott Kocourek

spartanstew said:


> I received an Email regarding a new post in the CE Announcements thread, with the following link to visit the thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/203271-ce-announcements-q2-13/?view=getnewpost
> 
> However, that link takes me to an error page
> 
> Sorry, We couldn't find that.
> 
> You do not have permission to visit this page.
> 
> Did my cutting edge membership expire today too?


We has a little oops today and had to start the Announcement thread over. Sorry for the inconvenience but you will all have to subscribe to the new one.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

David Bott said:


> *Updates...*
> 
> *Forum Quick Nav at bottom of forums and threads. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*
> 
> *Add Joined date under post data. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*


 :dance: Yay!


----------



## BLWedge09

David Bott said:


> *Updates...*
> 
> *Forum Quick Nav at bottom of forums and threads. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*
> 
> *Add Joined date under post data. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*


Glad I could help! I wish that I could have made them identical in each place. Unfortunately, the styling of the skin and just IPB in general wouldn't easily allow a button or text in both places...so I just went with what each area was designed for. At least they're available now.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

David Bott said:


> Note...He is not using the WYSIWYG editor. But the BB editor. Just incase you did not catch that.


Yeah, I forgot to note that is how I tested it.

Ok... so Firefox 21 beta wraps text correctly at the right-margin (i.e. does not exhibit the problem).

However... I'm right now using Safari 6.0.4 and it does NOT wrap the word at the right-margin... it splits it just like he said...

FYI, both browsers I'm testing are on the Mac under OSX Mountain Lion in case that makes any difference.

But basically, Firefox seems ok while Safari has the problem he mentioned with text-wrap in Chrome.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> *Updates...*
> 
> *Forum Quick Nav at bottom of forums and threads. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*
> 
> *Add Joined date under post data. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*





BLWedge09 said:


> Glad I could help! I wish that I could have made them identical in each place. Unfortunately, the styling of the skin and just IPB in general wouldn't easily allow a button or text in both places...so I just went with what each area was designed for. At least they're available now.


Great progress. Certainly a responsive team here. Good stuff.


----------



## swyman18

Sixto said:


> now just need to fix the quoting problem posted earlier ... but defaults to correct skin now ...


Sorry if I missed it, but has anyone found a workaround to the quoting issue on the mobile skin?


----------



## Sixto

I'm also now used to the new skin, will leave it.


----------



## David Bott

swyman18 said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but has anyone found a workaround to the quoting issue on the mobile skin?


Are you referring to the mobile skin and how quoted posts look?


----------



## swyman18

David Bott said:


> Are you referring to the mobile skin and how quoted posts look?


Correct. The quoted text is appearing outside of the shaded "quote box" (if that's the right term). Depending on the spacing, it can be difficult to differentiate the quoted text from the actual posted text.

I know you had said it was a developer issue and there was nothing that could be done, I was just curious if someone had found anything that helped.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

swyman18 said:


> Correct. The quoted text is appearing outside of the shaded "quote box" (if that's the right term). Depending on the spacing, it can be difficult to differentiate the quoted text from the actual posted text.
> I know you had said it was a developer issue and there was nothing that could be done, I was just curious if someone had found anything that helped.


-----------------
Maybe put a few lines between the quote and your reply? Just looked at it on my cell phone and it helps.


----------



## swyman18

TheRatPatrol said:


> -----------------
> Maybe put a few lines between the quote and your reply? Just looked at it on my cell phone and it helps.


True, that definately helps. But the issue shows on ALL quoted replies when reading through a thread using the mobile skin, not just my own posts.

I doubt everyone will want to put the lines there just to appease me using the mobile skin. Lol


----------



## Go Beavs

David Bott said:


> Updates...
> 
> *Forum Quick Nav at bottom of forums and threads. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*
> 
> Add Joined date under post data. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## dpeters11

David, is the ad between the first and second post going to be permanently off for club members or is it temporary? Hoping permanent and also hoping some decide to become members instead of using Adblock, that I'm seeing recommended in some threads...


----------



## David Bott

swyman18 said:


> Correct. The quoted text is appearing outside of the shaded "quote box" (if that's the right term). Depending on the spacing, it can be difficult to differentiate the quoted text from the actual posted text.
> 
> I know you had said it was a developer issue and there was nothing that could be done, I was just curious if someone had found anything that helped.


Just making sure it was not something else. It is on the list to be looked at. Maybe today as the list is shorter.



dpeters11 said:


> David, is the ad between the first and second post going to be permanently off for club members or is it temporary? Hoping permanent and also hoping some decide to become members instead of using Adblock, that I'm seeing recommended in some threads...


For Club Members the ads inside of posts will remain off. Are they not off? Should be. The only report I had was because a club membership had expired the thus the ads showed back up.


----------



## dpeters11

It is off for me. Just checking if it was permanent. I am seeing less ads than I used to (nothing at top). I would be fine with banner ads if the advertising networks behave, but not getting the ad in the thread is a good club perk.

BTW my z10 defaults to the default theme, but the post button still doesn't work in the new version.


----------



## houskamp

that "new" flag on forums just screws me up.. keep wanting to hit it to goto forum not mark all read..


----------



## David Bott

No idea what a Z10 is, but you seem to be posting.


----------



## David Bott

houskamp said:


> that "new" flag on forums just screws me up.. keep wanting to hit it to goto forum not mark all read..


Done that a few times myself.


----------



## Nick

David Bott said:


> *Updates...*
> 
> *Forum Quick Nav at bottom of forums and threads. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*
> 
> *Add Joined date under post data. - NOW ADDED! (Thanks BLWedge09!)*


Excellent!
Thanks.


----------



## Dude111

I switched to the default IPB skin (IP.BOARD STANDARD SKIN) because the custom skin was making the page load quite slow for me......


----------



## David Bott

Dude111 said:


> I switched to the default IPB skin (IP.BOARD STANDARD SKIN) because the custom skin was making the page load quite slow for me......


Not sure why...as the coding is more or less the same. Please note... now you will miss some of the added items like the jump at the bottom etc as we do not maintain the IP.Board skin.


----------



## MysteryMan

When I use Internet Explorer 10 the SEGS4VETS FOUNDATION photo on the home page overlaps the Recent Topics column. When I use Google Chrome it fits appropriately.


----------



## dpeters11

David Bott said:


> No idea what a Z10 is, but you seem to be posting.


It's a Blackberry. I posted it by switching the theme to mobile and putting the post back in. The post button works with it on the mobile version, but not with the default skin.


----------



## harsh

David Bott said:


> You must have missed that we had 100+ users in it with live full data snap shot of the site.


As the public testing program for a notable satellite TV provider proves, numbers aren't everything.


----------



## harsh

MysteryMan said:


> When I use Internet Explorer 10 the SEGS4VETS FOUNDATION photo on the home page overlaps the Recent Topics column. When I use Google Chrome it fits appropriately.


Crowding happens on a 1650x1080 Firefox window as well.


----------



## David Bott

MysteryMan said:


> When I use Internet Explorer 10 the SEGS4VETS FOUNDATION photo on the home page overlaps the Recent Topics column. When I use Google Chrome it fits appropriately.





harsh said:


> Crowding happens on a 1650x1080 Firefox window as well.


Thank you...Fixed.


----------



## Dude111

David Bott said:


> Not sure why...as the coding is more or less the same.


Ah not to worry David.... I love IPB .. Im glad you went IPB instead of VB4!! (I dispise that garbage) -- While i dont think there was a need to change,this isnt bad like it could be... (Its important to look @ the big picture which many ppl do not do (THEY COMPLAIN @ THE SLIGHTEST CHANGE))


----------



## swyman18

David Bott said:


> Just making sure it was not something else. It is on the list to be looked at. Maybe today as the list is shorter.


Ok, thanks for the update.


----------



## David Bott

swyman18 said:


> Ok, thanks for the update.


Update...Quoted post box now fixed on the mobile skin.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

David Bott said:


> Update...Quoted post box now fixed on the mobile skin.


Looks great.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Update...Quoted post box now fixed on the mobile skin.


Looks great. Thx.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Yay, much better now.


----------



## armophob

In the old forum when I wanted to review the posts I made recently to check them if they had any replies, I would use a drop down to select "my posts".
How do I do that now? Or something like that?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

armophob said:


> In the old forum when I wanted to review the posts I made recently to check them if they had any replies, I would use a drop down to select "my posts".
> How do I do that now? Or something like that?


I don't remember using that feature much... but if you hover over your name and click the "My Content" link does that show what you are looking for?


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't remember using that feature much... but if you hover over your name and click the "My Content" link does that show what you are looking for?


Learn something new everyday. I like using that over "content I follow". Thanks


----------



## armophob

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't remember using that feature much... but if you hover over your name and click the "My Content" link does that show what you are looking for?


There is a "find content" when I float over my name. But that does not show my recent posts.


----------



## swyman18

David Bott said:


> Update...Quoted post box now fixed on the mobile skin.


Looks perfect. You the man... thanks!


----------



## BLWedge09

armophob said:


> There is a "find content" when I float over my name. But that does not show my recent posts.


Click your name in the top menu bar (as shown in the attached screenshot) and select My Content. From there, you can filter on the left to show threads or posts and sort however you want with the controls right above.

Actually, the find content suggested before takes you to the same place. You should be able to filter down to what you want by using the selections on the left.


----------



## BLWedge09

David Bott said:


> Update...Quoted post box now fixed on the mobile skin.


Yeah, the original author of this skin just had to go and forget to skin half of the quote box... Had me doing this :bang for a little while.


----------



## armophob

Stewart Vernon said:


> I don't remember using that feature much... but if you hover over your name and click the "My Content" link does that show what you are looking for?


I do not get that option


----------



## Stewart Vernon

TheRatPatrol said:


> Learn something new everyday. I like using that over "content I follow". Thanks


You're welcome... I wasn't sure if that was the right place or not since I didn't use the feature on the old site.


armophob said:


> I do not get that option


Hmm... I must have been on something earlier. I don't get it either... but it is there if you go up to the top of the page and click on your name in the menu bar like BLWedge09 posted above.


----------



## James Long

armophob said:


> In the old forum when I wanted to review the posts I made recently to check them if they had any replies, I would use a drop down to select "my posts".
> How do I do that now? Or something like that?


Under settings you can set a notification for when someone quotes one of your posts.

You can also click "View New Content" at the right end of the menu bar at the top, then on the left side menu on the next page select "Items I Participated In" to select threads you have posted in. (The full combination would be "Forums" in content type, "Content I have not read" in Time Period and "Items I have participated in" under Other.)

Other filter options are available there if you want to see followed threads or a different time period.


----------



## jes

*Feedback...*

don't care for the "double spaced" look. Posts take a lot of screen real estate and can only see 1 or 2 posts, even @ 1920x1080. I don't see any theme choices...
iOS forum App broken... however mobile theme in browser seems OK and I would have no probelm using that instead of the App..
took a while to find equivelant of subscribed threads and view my posts, but I found them in user drop down, _Content I Follow _and _My Content_, respectively.
seems like there is a social media look & feel. (not a + in my book)
In general, it seems very grey...


----------



## David Bott

jes said:


> *Feedback...*
> 
> don't care for the "double spaced" look. Posts take a lot of screen real estate and can only see 1 or 2 posts, even @ 1920x1080. I don't see any theme choices...
> iOS forum App broken... however mobile theme in browser seems OK and I would have no probelm using that instead of the App..
> took a while to find equivelant of subscribed threads and view my posts, but I found them in user drop down, _Content I Follow _and _My Content_, respectively.
> seems like there is a social media look & feel. (not a + in my book)
> In general, it seems very grey...


Hi...Welcome to the thread. As you can see, we have been working on things. 

In regards post to space, a little more is taken but for the most part we find it clean. We may try removing that one like of space between the post, but that really would not help much for what you may be looking for. You will fine one other theme and that is the default IP.Board skin. Bottom of any page...CHANGE THEME. (After a quick look, see attached, not really much of a space difference. But the text is shifted down a little based on the time stamp. Not sure if we can move that....if we can, that would help.)

See First Post in this thread or the iOS app thread, you need to make a few settings changes in your pass.

Glad you found the items you like to use. Yes, slight learning curve but then you should be fine.

I am guessing by Social Look you mean the LIKE button in the post. This is not used for Social Media, but to LIKE what someone said in a post. I think we maybe need it to say "I LIKE THIS POST" or "Agree" or "Oh Yeah!" . But I think that is again what you may be referring to ask otherwise, no real other social thing about it other than it being a community. Heck, we did not even turn on Login via Facebook or Twitter. 

Gray...Yup. We looked at a number of themes and this one was the top choice from the mods and members. So we went with it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Drucifer

jes said:


> *Feedback...*
> 
> don't care for the "double spaced" look. Posts take a lot of screen real estate and can only see 1 or 2 posts, even @ 1920x1080. I don't see any theme choices...
> iOS forum App broken... however mobile theme in browser seems OK and I would have no probelm using that instead of the App..
> took a while to find equivelant of subscribed threads and view my posts, but I found them in user drop down, _Content I Follow _and _My Content_, respectively.
> seems like there is a social media look & feel. (not a + in my book)
> *In general, it seems very grey*...


Prison grey?


----------



## Drucifer

David Bott said:


> . . . .
> 
> Gray...Yup. We looked at a number of themes and this one was the top choice from the mods and members. So we went with it.
> 
> Thanks.


Grey/gray alone doesn't offer enough contrast. Without color, everything seems to blend together.


----------



## cypherx

Did you consider making an icon for iOS (ipad / iPhone) so when saving bookmark to home screen you get a nice branded icon across?

http://gigaom.com/2011/06/22/how-to-create-ios-device-home-screen-icons-for-web-sites/


----------



## David Bott

cypherx said:


> Did you consider making an icon for iOS (ipad / iPhone) so when saving bookmark to home screen you get a nice branded icon across?
> 
> http://gigaom.com/2011/06/22/how-to-create-ios-device-home-screen-icons-for-web-sites/


Thanks for the link. Might have to try that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I will be happy to take care of this tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gary Toma

Post #1 of this thread has successfully checked off all those initial trouble items, except the very first one - the ability to post tables. For those of us who endeavor to provide resources and information, instead of our learned opinions, that is a real stumbling block. Yeah, posting jpg's and attaching pdf's does work; but that is far from an elegant solution.

Please just don't forget us...


----------



## David Bott

Gary Toma said:


> Post #1 of this thread has successfully checked off all those initial trouble items, except the very first one - the ability to post tables. For those of us who endeavor to provide resources and information, instead of our learned opinions, that is a real stumbling block. Yeah, posting jpg's and attaching pdf's does work; but that is far from an elegant solution.
> 
> Please just don't forget us...


Hi...nope, not forgotten. See a thread in this section where it is being tested.

Please also look in the BBCode options, you will see TABLE codes. (The BBcode's can be seen by clicking the 3rd icon in on the editor right next to FONT.) It has not been checked off as it is still being tested. Tables are VERY HARD to do on community forum platforms, as such, most do not have them standard and you need to hack something in that might or might not work after the next upgrade. So it is really a scary thing to offer.


----------



## David Bott

Stuart Sweet said:


> I will be happy to take care of this tomorrow morning.


Hi...Please see your PM's.


----------



## sigma1914

SayWhat? said:


> The whole 'Like' system needs to be deleted. This isn't Junior High School.


Hopefully, it'll stop the redundant +1 posts.


----------



## David Bott

sigma1914 said:


> Hopefully, it'll stop the redundant +1 posts.


Oh, maybe that's it! Instead of it saying Like This it should read +1.


----------



## sigma1914

David Bott said:


> Oh, maybe that's it! Instead of it saying Like This it should read +1.


I didn't know that's possible ... If you can change it, that'd be pretty good.


----------



## David Bott

I know I CAN change it as it is just text. But now is +1 a "Google" thing?  We have had members thinking the LIKE was to LIKE it on Facebook. I can see that side of it.


----------



## Laxguy

What about a simple "Agree"?


----------



## Blurayfan

Laxguy said:


> What about a simple "Agree"?


Somebody would want a Disagree.


----------



## chevyguy559

Blurayfan said:


> Somebody would want a Disagree.


Just like almost the entire Facebook community wants a Dislike button :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

David Bott said:


> I know I CAN change it as it is just text. But now is +1 a "Google" thing?  We have had members thinking the LIKE was to LIKE it on Facebook. I can see that side of it.


Well if you really want go old school, the Roman :righton: been around for a couple milleniums.


----------



## spartanstew

sigma1914 said:


> Hopefully, it'll stop the redundant +1 posts.


But when you type +1 or Ditto, everyone knows you're acknowledging a post and agreeing with it.

When you hit "Like This", only the person who's post you're liking knows you're doing it correct?


----------



## Blurayfan

spartanstew said:


> But when you type +1 or Ditto, everyone knows you're acknowledging a post and agreeing with it.
> 
> When you hit "Like This", only the person who's post you're liking knows you're doing it correct?


On other sites that use it I've seen the name of each member who liked a post.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> But when you type +1 or Ditto, everyone knows you're acknowledging a post and agreeing with it.
> 
> When you hit "Like This", only the person who's post you're liking knows you're doing it correct?


Actually, good question.  I will need to look into this, not tonight, for I actually thought everyone could see who liked a post. Hummmm


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> On other sites that use it I've seen the name of each member who liked a post.


Thats also what I thought. I just "Liked" your above post, 2 up, just as a test. Can anyone tell I liked it?


----------



## spartanstew

Yes, I see it. Haven't noticed that before on any other posts.


----------



## James Long

"Like" is new ... so I would not expect to see many of them.


----------



## David Bott

Might not have really paid attenten to it either though.  But glad to know you can see it. So that solves that part as I did not see any setting to hide it.


----------



## David Bott

James Long said:


> I can ... and as a test I liked it too. Can anyone other than a mod or Bluerayfan see the list of likers? I believe it is public but would like (no pun intended) to have confirmation.


James you can not count yourself as you are a mod and thus would be able to see things others could not.  LOL

I see now "You and James Long like this"


----------



## David Bott

David Bott said:


> James you can not count yourself as you are a mod and thus would be able to see things others could not.


Ok, now we need to think over keeping it as is or making it something else. And yes, I already know not everyone will agree with the change or what we my choose to use. That is why no DISLIKE button. 

Goodnight All.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> Ok, now we need to think over keeping it as is or making it something else.


If those are the only options, might as well keep it as is. I don't think anyone really associates it with facebook as it is, and "Like This" conveys more meanings than +1 or anything else would. +1 would mean you agree (like a Ditto), but doesn't really mean "thank you". "Like This" conveys both meanings.

Of course, you could change it to "F Yeah", or "Sweet Post" or "Nailed it, Homey", but those might not be appropriate.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I'm ok with the "like" button... just as long as we don't add a "like like" button. I mean, I might like your post... but I probably don't like like it


----------



## rakstr

Another valuable forum lost to "new software". We lost AVS forum not too long ago. Such a shame........


----------



## David Bott

rakstr said:


> Another valuable forum lost to "new software". We lost AVS forum not too long ago. Such a shame........


Lost? Sorry you feel that way...but we do not see it like that at all. At least not on the level of the AVS move.


----------



## adam1115

Hmm, so userCP is gone, no way to follow my subscribed sites, and I'm not sure how to auto subscribe to threads I post in.

Bummer.


----------



## Blurayfan

adam1115 said:


> Hmm, so userCP is gone, no way to follow my subscribed sites, and I'm not sure how to auto subscribe to threads I post in.
> 
> Bummer.


UserCP is not gone, it is just renamed My Settings, it's located under your UserID. The Notification Options are included in that section.


----------



## David Bott

adam1115 said:


> Hmm, so userCP is gone, no way to follow my subscribed sites, and I'm not sure how to auto subscribe to threads I post in.
> 
> Bummer.


Not a bummer as they are not gone. Even the first post in this thread tells you where to find things. Also the FAQ/Help is posted their or at the bottom of every page.

As mentioned above, click your name at the top of any page.


----------



## DawgLink

I would ask that we can have different forum colors. I can't really tell what is what at times and wish I could change the back color.


----------



## David Bott

DawgLink said:


> I would ask that we can have different forum colors. I can't really tell what is what at times and wish I could change the back color.


Bottom of the page...Change Theme. Not sure what you mean by "can't tell what is what".


----------



## DawgLink

Meaning (and maybe this is just me) that when I click on some of the forum pages, I am confused if something is the title of the thread or name of the poster or something else.


----------



## DawgLink

Ah, perfect....another theme works great. Thanks


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> Bottom of the page...Change Theme. Not sure what you mean by "can't tell what is what".


David, I know you've stated this was the theme that test members liked, but as I stated previously, I believe you'd find that a majority of current members would like to see something other than 50 shades of grey. It's just very boring, and hard to differentiate one thing from another.

The IP theme is slightly better, but could be better still.


----------



## David Bott

Note however that we will not modify the default theme...if we add things to the site, that theme will not be touched. Example...Quick nav at the bottom of the pages are not on the IP.Board skin. It was something we had to add in.

Still not at all sure how you could be confused I am sorry to say.


----------



## David Bott

spartanstew said:


> David, I know you've stated this was the theme that test members liked, but as I stated previously, I believe you'd find that a majority of current members would like to see something other than 50 shades of grey. It's just very boring, and hard to differentiate one thing from another.


Thanks. We will be sticking with this as it was the preferred theme. Their are lots of themes out their, can't make everyone happy. And I do not see it as gray.

"hard to differentiate one thing from another." LIke what? Are you wanting the post area to be ligher? You want a blue back ground? You want things to clash in color? Just not sure. Really, I am asking...as I am really not sure what you might find so hard with this skin that.

So far only I think 5 people mentioned the color, you being one, and the others were looking for a dark skin or an all white one.

BTW...In Firefox and other browsers you can set your own site colors on a site by site bases seeing we use CSS for settings. Thus you could override any of it if you wanted to take the time to maintain a skin theme. The do it on AVS...to get the old Retro skin back...Here is a link... http://www.avsforum.com/a/avs-retro-style (And that site is gray. )

Thanks.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> Thanks. We will be sticking with this as it was the preferred theme. Their are lots of themes out their, can't make everyone happy.


Would you consider adding more themes to choose from as a DBSTalk Club feature? Maybe more users will join and make the time and effort to do it worth it.


----------



## KSrB2000

Under the old site when you entered a parent forum like say "DIRECTV HD DVR/Receiver Discussion" the next time you went to it all the threads would be considered read and the only things marked as new posts would be things that had been posted since the last time you came. Now the only way to accomplish this seems to be to forcefully mark the whole forum as read using the "Mark forum as read" link.

Is there any way to get the behavior back to the way it was on the old site?


----------



## David Bott

No not really...here is why. With each skin you add, you have to then maintain it. What change you make to one does not automatically apply to the others. As you can see in the two themes, this is already apparent with even items being located in different places and options we added not being on it. It is a very time consuming process or costs money. 

Hours was spent just to add the jump box for example. Then when a site update comes out, it could break items you added and you have to start again. This is even why theme designers have versions that the theme supports. This theme for example was just updated to 3.4.4 and thus I finely could update the site to ver 3.4.4.

It just is not practical to handle multi themes. As mentioned, you can code it yourself. See link above.


----------



## David Bott

KSrB2000 said:


> Under the old site when you entered a parent forum like say "DIRECTV HD DVR/Receiver Discussion" the next time you went to it all the threads would be considered read and the only things marked as new posts would be things that had been posted since the last time you came. Now the only way to accomplish this seems to be to forcefully mark the whole forum as read using the "Mark forum as read" link.
> 
> Is there any way to get the behavior back to the way it was on the old site?


Old site used a cookie with a timer and people did not like that as things would get marked read after X amount of time and it was not like. Even more so when you moved from computer to tablet to phone. Now it is all done in the database and you can freely go and come from the site without loosing your place. Be it computer, tablet, or phone.

So if you want to mark a section as read, you can either just click the NEW tag on the side of the forum which will mark that forum section completely read. Or to the enture site at the bottom of any page.

Hope this helps.


----------



## spartanstew

David, perhaps it hasn't been mentioned more, because you've made it clear it's not going to change. It's been mentioned numerous times, elsewhere.

Regardless, what I mean is that when you pull up new content, you have the title of the thread in grey (if it's been opened), black (if it hasn't), the forum it's in is in a different shade of grey, the thread starter and date is in another shade of grey, the circle and star are in a fourth shade of grey, all on a grey background, with the banners all in another shade of grey. Yes, that makes it hard to distinguish things at a glance. 

It doesn't mean everything has to be a different color, but color certainly does help - I'm assuming that's why the sticky threads are pinned with a green, and the hot threads are pinned with orange - those items stand out, but nothing else does, and when you're viewing the forums via the New Content button, there's never anything on the page that's not a shade of grey other than the logo at the top.

You're right, there's lots of options and you can't make everyone happy, but most forums have two or three themes to try and make 90% of the people happy - dark, light, colorful.

The menu taking up the whole left side of the page (when viewing new content) doesn't really hep either.


----------



## James Long

David Bott said:


> So if you want to mark a section as read, you can either just click the NEW tag on the side of the forum which will mark that forum section completely read. Or to the enture site at the bottom of any page.


There is also a "Mark this forum read" link at the top of each forum page.

I used to use the User Control Panel to track threads and forum I subscribed to ... now I use the "View New Content" page which has filters for subscribed content and participated content. Since I generally subscribed by participating the participated content filter works well.

On the forums page clicking "new" on each of the forums I don't want to read as I scan down the page is a good way to mark all read (as the popup instructs when hovering over New). Clicking on the forum title allows me to open that forum (usually I right click and open in a new tab). Then I go through the forums in the new tabs and open any threads I want to read (circle icon jumps to newest post, star icon for threads I have posted in). If nothing else interests me the "mark forum read" at the top clears the forum.

If I have done that recently the the View New Content page is enough.

The behavior of the new site is one I appreciate. It used to annoy me that I would visit the site and have everything marked read even if I had not read it or wanted it to be marked read. There were times where I only had a few minutes to visit and didn't want to mark everything read ... so I stayed away. And there were times where after opening the site I got distracted (perhaps researching an answer) and by the time I got back everything was marked read. The new site behavior fixes that.

Hopefully others will adjust to the new behavior and be able to accept it.


----------



## David Bott

Thanks for the thought process.

So you are talking about you want things in different colors Title different from user name and the like? Not sure how that would really look unless you have some color scheme to work with. All the examples you showed above are sample skins, these are not all used on the same site and a lot of them I personally find much harder to look at. I have not really seen a lot of forum sites that have multi, multi, skins as they are not simple to maintain. I have been doing this a very long time and deal with over 5 million unique visitors a month. I do not take things like this lightly as you may guess. It is my life. 

It is simple really, we have not had the feedback on the skin like you are saying, and it is not because we said we would not make changes The fact is, we have been making changes. As mentioned, I could not even update this site until the theme was updated to work with 3.4.4. Now if I had 4 skins, I would have to wait for all 4 to be updated. Now what happens if that designer is not longer updating that skin...well, it then will need to be removed. (As would this one if I can not get the changes made in it to support the next software version.)

As you have seen, not only can you change the theme colors, but the location of items. Now it starts to become a support issue. What might be look at the top left for this, is on the top right of another skin. So on and so fourth. If I could have a version of this theme is a few colors, that might be nice. But I would have to still mataine each one on it's own.

If you think that the post area needs to be ligher, let me know. If you think a title needs to be a different color, let me know. Those things we might be able to improve upon and adjust if needed. If I had my way it would be a dark theme with white text as it is less eye strain. But most people do not like that as they are used to reading book and newspapers and that is a different media. Print = reflective media which is different set of rules for the eyes when it comes to projected media. (A lit screen.) Same goes for a fixed width site as you have less eye movement and can read down faster and less eye fatigue. 

In regards to the View New Content page, not sure why you would have an issue with the left side box as they are choices that a person can set. It takes up no reading room for the content that is displayed. Notthing is line wrapped or anything because of it. And it is the same way in the default skin provided by IP.Board. 

All in all, let me know what areas should be lighted or darkened etc and we will see if it makes sense. But don't be surprised if someone else does not see it that way. 

Thanks again for the help and thoughts on this.

Night all.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

All of those sample skins seem to me to pose the same "problem" presented. IF the complaint is "things are hard to distinguish with everything being multiple shades of grey"... then how does that become helped by multiple shades of green or orange instead?

Some of those samples actually looked the same to me as here, just with grey swapped out for a different color.

In a perfect world where things are easy to configure, I might even want to have a bunch of different color schemes too... but given what I've seen of the work David and others have had to do to customize just one theme to everyone's liking... doing that for multiple schemes doesn't seem to make sense. And if we add 5 more themes, then I'm sure a bunch of folk will say "why stop at 5" and ask for others. I think this really is one of those situations where you can't please everyone.

That said... I actually like this theme. I find it to be easy on the eyes whether I'm bright awake or about to fall asleep and in bright daylight or dark nighttime. This really seemed like a good compromise for style and clarity, especially after some of the customizing that has been done.

I also subscribe to the function over form theory... and have had more problems with the stuff that didn't work (most of which has been fixed by now) rather than how everything appeared... but I actually also like how things are presented here... and I've gone on record a few times as saying I actually disliked what happened at AVSForum after their forum change.... so believe me that my moderator status here wouldn't keep me from saying if I didn't like how this site looked now.


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> Old site used a cookie with a timer and people did not like that as things would get marked read after X amount of time and it was not like. Even more so when you moved from computer to tablet to phone. Now it is all done in the database and you can freely go and come from the site without loosing your place. Be it computer, tablet, or phone.
> 
> So if you want to mark a section as read, you can either just click the NEW tag on the side of the forum which will mark that forum section completely read. Or to the enture site at the bottom of any page.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes, the new unread tracking in the database is fabulous, beyond fabulous, for the exact reasons you mentioned.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> So you are talking about you want things in different colors Title different from user name and the like? Not sure how that would really look unless you have some color scheme to work with.


I think that would be good, but even if that were not the case, at least having the backgrounds and borders a different color than the text would be a huge improvement, IMO. That's why I use the IP theme. It doesn't have a ton of color, but at least the blue text is a contrast with some of the other gray and black text. And as a bonus, there's actually some color on the page (the page number is highlighted in green, and the new content selections are in purple.



David Bott said:


> In regards to the View New Content page, not sure why you would have an issue with the left side box as they are choices that a person can set. It takes up no reading room for the content that is displayed. Notthing is line wrapped or anything because of it. And it is the same way in the default skin provided by IP.Board.


But they're choices that most people would only need to make once, so not really needed to take up that much space all the time. Yes, nothing is wrapped, but since the eye is trained to go from left to right (at least in the US), it's natural to start scanning by looking to the left.

I've attached a screen shot of the default skin and the IP skin both showing new content. Does the default not look more depressing? I've also attached s screen shot of the forums, so you can compare the layout side by side of what it looks like with and without the content boxes on the left. Visually speaking, without is more pleasing.


----------



## Sixto

For those that liked the old behavior for unread status, maybe using the "new since my last visit" option under the View New Content area might help, along with the other ideas mentioned above such as mark all read.


----------



## spartanstew

Stewart Vernon said:


> All of those sample skins seem to me to pose the same "problem" presented. IF the complaint is "things are hard to distinguish with everything being multiple shades of grey"... then how does that become helped by multiple shades of green or orange instead?
> 
> Some of those samples actually looked the same to me as here, just with grey swapped out for a different color.


Actually, that's not the case. If you look at the fourth one, for example, it has browns, yellows, reds, blacks, and greys. The second one has blues, oranges, greens, blacks, and whites.

Keep in mind those are just the first four I came across, as was mentioned, there's hundreds of them. I'm not saying any of those ones in particular are great, but they're more than just different shades of one color.

Most of the time, text is going to be grey, black or white. No reason all the banners and backgrounds need to be that color too.


----------



## spartanstew

David Bott said:


> Notthing is line wrapped or anything because of it.


BTW, you'll notice in the screen shot that the name of the forum does wrap in some instances when viewing new content (with the options boxes on the left), but it never wraps when viewing the forums (without the options boxes).


----------



## Drucifer

*ADDITIONAL BBCODES*

There are two BBcodes I use frequently when I'm posting articles in my own forum.

They are [DIV] & [FLOAT]

They are used for positioning photos and charts inside of a post.


----------



## James Long

spartanstew said:


> BTW, you'll notice in the screen shot that the name of the forum does wrap in some instances when viewing new content (with the options boxes on the left), but it never wraps when viewing the forums (without the options boxes).


The default IP Board skin also wraps that text on the screen shot shown. The biggest difference comes down to colors ... which is a personal preference issue.

We have kept the forum titles simple and that keeps most of them short. I see one that wraps on the forums page "XiP913/813/110 (Hopper/Joey) Receiver Support Forum" ... it also wraps under the IP Boards skin. We recently added the 913 to that title since DISH recently made the 913 available.

The IP Boards skin is a default. I don't know what means. The contrast is higher but I find that the bold print on the chosen default skin adds enough contrast to find new posts ... without needing to turn down the screen brightness.

I've been to sites with too many skins ... I prefer a site with one well maintained skin.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

adam1115 said:


> Hmm, so userCP is gone, no way to follow my subscribed sites, and I'm not sure how to auto subscribe to threads I post in.
> 
> Bummer.


Click on your name at the top of the page (just below the logo). One options is Content I Follow. That where the subscriptions are.

Under your settings you have a few more notification options then we had with vbulletin.

Also, there is a follow button at the top of any thread page which is how you "subscribe" to a thread. Just like the old site you can set to follow threads you post in.

We actually have a few more options not available in the old site.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## myselfalso

I like the upgrade to the site! I haven't gotten to play around with it too much, but I like the new direction, and the site itself looks clean and fresh.


----------



## scoop8

Sixto said:


> Yes, the new unread tracking in the database is fabulous, beyond fabulous, for the exact reasons you mentioned.










It's a time-saver for me each visit.



myselfalso said:


> I like the upgrade to the site! I haven't gotten to play around with it too much, but I like the new direction, and the site itself looks clean and fresh.


Great job by the staffers, far better than the old site, imo









I'm using the "white background" skin and prefer it to the grey background. It's easier for me to read the posts. Grey was ok with me though, wasn't a distraction for me.


----------



## spartanstew

James Long said:


> The default IP Board skin also wraps that text on the screen shot shown.


Correct. It's a poorly designed use of space on both skins, and maybe there's no getting around it


----------



## SPACEMAKER

I still have to re-hide the Dish Forums when I log on for the first time from a different computer or at work each day.


----------



## Holydoc

Sixto said:


> Yes, the new unread tracking in the database is fabulous, beyond fabulous, for the exact reasons you mentioned.


Agreed!


----------



## David Bott

SPACEMAKER said:


> I still have to re-hide the Dish Forums when I log on for the first time from a different computer or at work each day.


Sorry...But I have not been able to reproduce this. I am still thinking it is on your system somehow. Are you allowing cookies? If not, that would more than likely be it.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I'm seeing vig links in posts. Am I supposed to?


----------



## Blurayfan

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I'm seeing vig links in posts. Am I supposed to?


There used to be a profile option for links in posts, but that is not in the profile currently. So I presume the links are turned on by default.


----------



## David Bott

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I'm seeing vig links in posts. Am I supposed to?


Yes they are supposed to be their. The old site I hade a custom hack to allow them to be removed for club members, I have no way around it here.


----------



## David Bott

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I'm seeing vig links in posts. Am I supposed to?


UPDATE...I found it! (Man their is a lot of places in this software.) It is now off for club members. Thank you kindly.


----------



## BLWedge09

As I've been helping David out with some of the site/skin changes lately, I thought I'd chime in here for a second.



spartanstew said:


> Actually, that's not the case. If you look at the fourth one, for example, it has browns, yellows, reds, blacks, and greys. The second one has blues, oranges, greens, blacks, and whites.
> 
> Keep in mind those are just the first four I came across, as was mentioned, there's hundreds of them. I'm not saying any of those ones in particular are great, but they're more than just different shades of one color.
> 
> Most of the time, text is going to be grey, black or white. No reason all the banners and backgrounds need to be that color too.


On the issue of multiple skins and colors used in the Executive 2 skin, I completely understand where David is coming from on this. As someone who has run an IPB forum for 5+ years, I know all too well about themes/skins that don't get updated in a timely manner...and also ones that get completely abandoned by their author. As for the default IP.Board skin, most sites don't use it as it ships standard with a clean install of IPB and therefore everyone has it. Most people don't want to use the default skin that everyone else already has. They want to look different.

When choosing a theme and/or skin author, a site owner has to be very careful on what to pick. If you're familiar with IPB, you'll know that out of the thousands of skins available out there, there are probably 100 or less that are well and quickly maintained and are even updated to be compatible with the latest version of IPB.

Now, am I saying I never maintained more than one skin at a time? No, I'm not. Currently I only maintain one though, as authors of previous skins that I used disappeared and abandoned their skins. It's a tough choice to make. I think David and the testers did a really good job choosing a skin with a nice balance of readability and softness. It's not too in your face, or too in the background. I understand there might still be a few issues...no skin is perfect. But those can and will be worked through.



spartanstew said:


> Correct. It's a poorly designed use of space on both skins, and maybe there's no getting around it


If you feel that it's poorly designed on the default IP.Board skin, then you'll probably feel that any work done to it on custom skins is poorly designed as well. I don't mean that as a dig at you, I simply mean that if the default IPB way of showing it doesn't fit your liking, I doubt very many skin authors put a lot of energy into changing the format/layout of that area on their skin.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I'm a club member I logged out and in and I'm still seeing the Vig links. Sorry to be a PIA


----------



## David Bott

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I'm a club member I logged out and in and I'm still seeing the Vig links. Sorry to be a PIA


Sorry...my bad. I had read "Enable VigLink for members in groups" as DISABLE and just really enabled them for the club members only. Opps. Thank for letting me know.

I guess I should not be working on the site for the last 2 days with kidney stones and on pain killers.  I think I will go back to bed.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

Feel better and get some rest


----------



## David Ortiz

spartanstew said:


> I think that would be good, but even if that were not the case, at least having the backgrounds and borders a different color than the text would be a huge improvement, IMO. That's why I use the IP theme. It doesn't have a ton of color, but at least the blue text is a contrast with some of the other gray and black text. And as a bonus, there's actually some color on the page (the page number is highlighted in green, and the new content selections are in purple.
> 
> But they're choices that most people would only need to make once, so not really needed to take up that much space all the time. Yes, nothing is wrapped, but since the eye is trained to go from left to right (at least in the US), it's natural to start scanning by looking to the left.
> 
> I've attached a screen shot of the default skin and the IP skin both showing new content. Does the default not look more depressing? I've also attached s screen shot of the forums, so you can compare the layout side by side of what it looks like with and without the content boxes on the left. Visually speaking, without is more pleasing.


On the View New Content page, with the Executive 2 skin, I think a big issue is that there is too much bolded text. With the IP skin, the title of unread topics is the only bolded text. The Executive 2 skin has bolded the "in ... thread", "started by... " and "# views" and the look is confusing, with too much emphasis in the wrong places.


----------



## David Bott

"The Executive 2 skin has bolded the "in ... thread", "started by... " and "# views" and the look is confusing, with too much emphasis in the wrong places."

The issue here again is in trying to give others what they wanted, it also messes with something else. In this case, the links on the right under a thread you are reading. Open Quick Nav and Next Unread Topic and the like were not visible enough. So we bolded them. The issue however is that IP.Board uses the same CSS call for other areas of the site. As such, other items were affected. We can unbold it. But then we have people saying they can not see it. Catch 22 with limited format settings. (CSS code is often reused other places vs making one for every where you need something.)


----------



## David Bott

cypherx said:


> Did you consider making an icon for iOS (ipad / iPhone) so when saving bookmark to home screen you get a nice branded icon across?
> 
> http://gigaom.com/2011/06/22/how-to-create-ios-device-home-screen-icons-for-web-sites/


Ok, we have now added the Apple icons. Hope it works.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> Ok, we have now added the Apple icons. Hope it works.


It does work nicely.


----------



## David Bott

Thank you. And thanks to Stuart for all the image work.


----------



## ladannen

The old site didn't allow posting of links to websites until the member had a certian number of posts (I think it was five).
That apparently isn't the case anymore:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/187628-fox-plans-to-thwart-new-girl-glee-and-raising-hope-fans/?p=3125344

This member from Pakistan posted a link on a year and a half old thread about Glee.


----------



## spartanstew

BLWedge09 said:


> As for the default IP.Board skin, most sites don't use it as it ships standard with a clean install of IPB and therefore everyone has it. Most people don't want to use the default skin that everyone else already has. They want to look different.


If most people don't use it, than it would be different no?



BLWedge09 said:


> If you feel that it's poorly designed on the default IP.Board skin, then you'll probably feel that any work done to it on custom skins is poorly designed as well.


Yes, probably true, and I don't know what's customizeable and what's not. I do, however, think you'll be hard pressed to find members that "Like" having all that information on the left taking up space (especially after the initial setting). It's just information that's not needed on a regular basis, but if that's the way IP sets it up, than we have to live with it - but it's still poorly designed. It would be like having your profile information take up 25% of the page all the time, just in case you wanted to update something.


----------



## cypherx

David Bott said:


> Thank you. And thanks to Stuart for all the image work.


Thank YOU! With the huge task of converting this site to another platform, I am very impressed with the responsiveness and attention to detail you have taken to address concerns, questions and tips from the community here.

The icon looks great and it makes it really easy to see in the sea of app icons on ios devices. Its like having a forum app with full branding, without contracting an app developer! Nice work to everyone involved!


----------



## BLWedge09

David Ortiz said:


> On the View New Content page, with the Executive 2 skin, I think a big issue is that there is too much bolded text. With the IP skin, the title of unread topics is the only bolded text. The Executive 2 skin has bolded the "in ... thread", "started by... " and "# views" and the look is confusing, with too much emphasis in the wrong places.





David Bott said:


> "The Executive 2 skin has bolded the "in ... thread", "started by... " and "# views" and the look is confusing, with too much emphasis in the wrong places."
> 
> The issue here again is in trying to give others what they wanted, it also messes with something else. In this case, the links on the right under a thread you are reading. Open Quick Nav and Next Unread Topic and the like were not visible enough. So we bolded them. The issue however is that IP.Board uses the same CSS call for other areas of the site. As such, other items were affected. We can unbold it. But then we have people saying they can not see it. Catch 22 with limited format settings. (CSS code is often reused other places vs making one for every where you need something.)


I have just made a change that removed the bold from the overall CSS and applied it only directly to the links under the last post in the thread ( Open Quick Nav and Next Unread Topic, etc). See if that makes it easier to distinguish items on the View New Content page, etc.

.


----------



## David Bott

Nicely done if I do say so myself.


----------



## David Ortiz

BLWedge09 said:


> I have just made a change that removed the bold from the overall CSS and applied it only directly to the links under the last post in the thread ( Open Quick Nav and Next Unread Topic, etc). See if that makes it easier to distinguish items.


That is much better! Thank you!


----------



## David Bott

Yeah, these are the scary things that we are changing that all can get mucked up when a new version comes out. Then we are back to square one. Thus the issue of themes and making things work as you would like. I am hoping we will be able to merge the changes into future versions without to much issue.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Yeah... that's the "danger"... everything can be cool now... but then David needs to upgrade the forum at some point 6 months or more from now and then has to remember how to put back all the tweaks that get broken. I definitely don't envy him that, which is why it is probably good to give some of these site features some "burn-in" time to see how we get used to things. It is hard to let go to old ways, but sometimes if we are open to them we might find the things that "bother" us aren't that bad once we adjust.


----------



## David Bott

*Closing Thread Thoughts....*

Time has come to close this very long thread and get back to the site and it's content. This by no means says we are done making changes. We will continue to make changes we feel are for the good of the overall site and that we think will not be that hard to work with moving forward when new versions come out. (Like 4.0 currently being worked on.)

I am happy to report that it has already been a week and all is looking very, very well. For this I personally thank the IP.Board Staff that helped with the migration and other items. Invision Power has been so far an outstanding company to work with. The DBSTalk Forum Staff members, who are all volunteers, who have put in countless hours in testing and development of even some of the graphics used. And last, but surely not least, the members that helped out with feedback and testing not only before we went live, but continued after. I want to send out one special thanks however to forum member BLWedge09 who has offered his help as a programmer to make some of these changes possible.

I am happy to also report the site and server is running very, very good. We are running this site on ONE server that has two Quad-core CPU's (thus 8 cpu's),16 Gigs of RAM, and dual 15K RPM drives. Backups are done via snapshots and stored off site on via an RS1 system. The server is serving everything...All wedpages, images, MySQL requests, ads, and email.

Right now we have about 800 people on the site as it shows at the bottom of the main forums list. However, what you do not see, is the other 3,700 connections that are being made by the re-spidering of the site. So 4,500, more or less, "users" hitting the site for data. The server is running at a load of 1.15! (For those of you that it might mean something to....that is very good based on what is happening with all the spiders. This number goes up and down, but this is very good news.)

The IP.Board software is very efficient and I am not even running anything I could at this point like Xcache, Memcache, or Sphinx, which would even reduce the load more. Even built into the software I could choose to offload all the images and even the CSS and themes to an array of servers across the US for a distributed system. That is all built in, but of couse at added cost to do that kind of thing. Happy to see it is not even needed at this point based on the hardware we are running on.

Even more positive is our site load time has greatly decreased per the Google analytics records. All while we are being spidered very heavily. We have already seen an increase in new visitors, page views, and registrations! All in all, very good signs!

So in closing, thank you all again for your help in this journey of continuing to move forward. It was something I have wanted to do for a very long time and I am glad we have been able to achieve it. Here is looking to the digital future!

Special Regards,


----------

